# Ein neuer Teich muss her



## Transp****r (22. Aug. 2019)

Liebe Teichfreunde, 
unser Gartenteich ist über die Jahre immer mehr zugewachsen. Dieser hat 12000 Liter. Nun ist es an der Zeit für ein neuen Teich. Diesen werde ich aus Beton bauen. Der alte Teich ist mit einer Folie vor ca. 10 Jahren entstanden. Da ich die Fische nicht über Gebühr erschrecken möchte, werde ich den neuen Teich direkt neben dem alten bauen. Dafür musste die Terrasse weichen. Der neue Teich wird 4x4 Meter werden und in drei Teile aufgeteilt. Der größte Teil wird 3x3 m und 1,50 m tief mit Bodenablauf. Der zweite wird 3,5 m x 1 m und 75 cm tief. Der Bodenablauf aus dem 3x3 Teich für die Fische geht in den Teil 2. Hier herein kommen nur Pflanzen und Natur. Das Wasser der Fische geht durch die Biokammer in Teil 3, ebenfalls Bio und mit 3,5 m mal 1 m mal 0,75 m tief auch nur mit Pflanzen besetzt und Tieren, welche sich von selbst ansiedeln. Aus diesem Teich wird mit einer Pumpe das Wasser abgesaugt und geht durch die Oase biosmart 36000 Liter, welche ein Bächlein Speisen wird. Dieser Bach geht im Sommer durch die neue Terrasse in den 3x3 Teich. Im Winter wird das Wasser unterirdisch in den Zulauf zum 3x3 Teich gehen. Dann sinkt die Temperatur nicht zu schnell. Ggf. Wird ein Trommelfilter dazu gekauft. Das wird die Zeit zeigen. Mehr Platz ist leider nicht. Sollte aber auch reichen. Der Teich bekommt ein armiertes Betonfundament und Wände aus Schalungssteinen. Den oberen Abschluss bildet der gegossene Ringanker, welcher mit Fliesen beklebt wird. Wenn alles dicht ist und funktioniert, werden die Fische und Pflanzen umgesetzt. Ggf. Die Pflanzen etwas früher aber eben nicht alle, da diese schnell wuchern. So sieht es jetzt aus und ich möchte bis Juni 2020 fertig sein. Stück für Stück nach der Arbeit. Anders geht es nicht. Ich mache alles alleine.


----------



## samorai (22. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Transporter!
Du machst deinen Nick Namen alle Ehre. 
Worauf beruht solch eine Theorie?

NG?

Pflanzen fressen keinen Dreck, die wandeln um!

Giftiges Ammoniak in Ammonium und Nitrit in Nitrat. 

Ist echt falsch gedacht, anders herum wird ein "Schuh" draus.
Erst durch dein Screenmatik und dann durch die Regenerations Zonen.


----------



## Transp****r (24. Aug. 2019)

Ja dann eben anders herum, ist ja noch im Bau.


----------



## Transp****r (24. Aug. 2019)

Gibt es keine ba mit Ausgang nach unten? Der Ausgang zur Seite bedeutet nachher eine Sollbruchstelle im Beton. Möchte die kg Rohre gerne unter dem Fundament haben. Brauche ich überhaupt einen ba in der Form? Reicht nicht ein offenes kg Rohr am Grund in der Mitte um den Dreck abzusaugen?


----------



## samorai (24. Aug. 2019)

Hallo!
In einem offenen Rohr entsteht kein Sog.
Um Sog entstehen zulassen, müßte es sich eigenständig wieder verschließen und das ist ein Problem.
Da sich dort allerhand Dreck ansammeln "sollte", wäre eine Mechanik sehr anfällig.

Wenn den BA-Abgang entgegen gesetzt einbaut und mit 30°Bogen einen Halbkreis nach unten herstellt, kommt man ein ganzes Stück tiefer.


----------



## Transp****r (24. Aug. 2019)

Danke für die Aufklärung, dann nehme ich einen Bodenablauf. Diesen führe ich direkt zum Filter den skimmer auch. Ist noch ein langer Weg. Siehe Bilder.


----------



## PeBo (24. Aug. 2019)

Gib mal in deine Suchmaschine „Teich Bodendurchführung gerade“ ein.
Vielleicht ist das was für dich 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Transp****r (24. Aug. 2019)

Mach ich, danke dir. Wollte eine 25 cm starke bodenplatte und darunter gerüttelter Schotter und darunter das kg Rohr.


----------



## Transp****r (24. Aug. 2019)

Was denkt ihr über die Abdichtung? Ich möchte den Teich mit Schalungssteinen bauen. Danach wollte ich die Wände armieren mit armierungsmörtel und dann dichtschlemme drauf. Hat das wer gemacht oder ohne den Mörtel und ohne Gewebearmierung


----------



## Haggard (25. Aug. 2019)

Wegen der Dichtschlemme frag mal den guten Florian, aka @Teich4You , er hat seinen Teich damit abgedichtet.


----------



## Transp****r (25. Aug. 2019)

33 grad und es geht weiter ...


----------



## Anja W. (26. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Transporter,

meine Güte, da hast Du Dir ja was vorgenommen. Sag mal, wie viele Schichten Steine liegen denn da?

Aber der Plan mit dem Teich gefällt mir und ich lese bei dem Aufbau von Betonteichen immer aus persönlichem Interesse fleißig mit.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Transp****r (26. Aug. 2019)

Hi Anja, dass freut mich und ich kann nur sagen, wer anderen eine Grube gräbt, der fällt selbst herein. Ich hatte vor 10 Jahren 5000 Steine übrig und wusste nicht wohin. Heute weiß ich wieder, wo ich die Steine gelassen hatte. Wusste ich schon nicht mehr, aber mit jeder Schweißperle fällt es mir wieder ein. Habe heute super Tipps von einem lieben Menschen aus dem forum hier bekommen und ich freue mich auf die Umsetzung nach und nach. Ist noch ein langer Weg und nicht vergessen, ich mache alles ganz alleine. Habe zwar etwas Werkzeug und ein Mischer aber mehr nicht. Rüttler muss ich mir später leihen. Also mit alleine meine ich wirklich ohne Kumpels oder Verwandte, denn die sind entweder krank oder nicht vorhanden. 
Auch heute habe ich weitergebaut. Ich habe schon 2000 Steine verschenkt und nochmal 3000 hier liegen. Vielleicht will jemand welche.


----------



## Transp****r (27. Aug. 2019)

Auch heute ging es weiter, von der holzterrasse ist nicht mehr viel übrig außer ein großer Haufen. Was brauchbar ist dient mir dann als Schalung im Boden für das Fundament und bleibt auch gleich drin. Die Hitze ist echt schlimm. Ich Pendel zwischen Pool und arbeiten


----------



## Aquaga (27. Aug. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Ist noch ein langer Weg und nicht vergessen, ich mache alles ganz alleine. Habe zwar etwas Werkzeug und ein Mischer aber mehr nicht. Rüttler muss ich mir später leihen. Also mit alleine meine ich wirklich ohne Kumpels oder Verwandte, denn die sind entweder krank oder nicht vorhanden.



Willkommen im Club der One-Man-Teichbau-Show D


----------



## Transp****r (27. Aug. 2019)

Aquaga, bist Du auch noch dabei oder schon fertig,


----------



## Aquaga (28. Aug. 2019)

Also da ich ja auch das Teichumfeld mitgestalte (Japan-Tor, Japan-Garten, Japan-Häuschen) 
habe ich locker noch Arbeit für zwei Jahre vor mir.

Und ich glaube die Verbesserungsideen werden nie ausgehen. 

Aber da ich im Frühjahr nächsten Jahres in meinem Teich noch eine Mauer einreißen werde - 
und so 12,5% Volumenzuwachs bekomme ohne graben zu müssen, bin ich auch von da her noch 
in der "Heißen Phase" mit schwerem Gerät zugange


----------



## Transp****r (28. Aug. 2019)

Klingt nach einem Plan, habe dein Thread gelesen, Respekt, ja es selber zu machen strengt an und ist eine schinderei aber man macht es für sich selbst. Andere rennen ins Fitnessstudio, wir bauen und bauen und bauen. Heute hatte ich leider keine Zeit. Morgen geht es weiter


----------



## meinereiner (29. Aug. 2019)

Einen Rüttler kannst du dir auch kaufen. Kleine Rüttler kosten so um die 50 Euro. Die sind auch so schmal, dass du gut in die Schalsteine zwischen den Stahlstangen durch kommst.

Servus
Robert


----------



## Transp****r (29. Aug. 2019)

Na ich möchte einen Flächenrüttler, um den Boden vor dem Fundamentguss  mit Schotter zu verdichten. Heute ging es weiter. Diese Hitze ist schon heftig.


----------



## Transp****r (29. Aug. 2019)

Der Vorteil eines Teiches ist, im Gegensatz zu einer Frau läuft er nicht weg. ;-) also weiterbauen. Verschenke übrigens Rechteckpflaster in rot und rasengitter aus Beton


----------



## Anja W. (29. Aug. 2019)

Such doch hier mal nach einem Abnehmer:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/biete.162/

Wo müsste man die denn überhaupt abholen? Das hast Du uns noch nicht mitgeteilt...

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Transp****r (30. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Anja, nördliches Randberlin ;-)


----------



## Transp****r (30. Aug. 2019)

Auch heute ging es nach der Arbeit zur Baustelle, man muss das Tageslicht ausnutzen. Die Hitze ist schon schlimm beim Arbeiten. Ich könnte wetten, ab dem Tag wo ich Beton machen will, regnet es.


----------



## troll20 (30. Aug. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Ich könnte wetten, ab dem Tag wo ich Beton machen will, regnet es.


Besser als 
Obwohl  wenn es  gibt 
Du machst das schon und ein Frühjahr gibt es auch wieder irgend wann


----------



## Transp****r (31. Aug. 2019)

So, es ist heiss, die Sonne brennt und ich wechsel zwischen Pool und Grube. Die Terrasse ist Geschichte. Jetzt geht es Richtung Erdmittelpunkt


----------



## DbSam (31. Aug. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> es ist heiss, die Sonne brennt ... Jetzt geht es Richtung Erdmittelpunkt



Dir ist aber bewusst, dass es da unten noch wärmer wird?


Viel Erfolg,
Gruß Carsten


PS:
Und wer dekoriert Deine Baustelle immer so schön?
lol


----------



## Transp****r (31. Aug. 2019)

Im dekorieren bin ich Meister ;-)


----------



## Transp****r (31. Aug. 2019)

Buddeln


----------



## troll20 (1. Sep. 2019)

Ich hoffe du hast die Steckdose im zukünftigen Teich schon mal vorsorglich abgeklemmt 
Jetzt soll es ja bald kühler werden, Kopf hoch, das wird schon eine schöne Schlammschlacht


----------



## Transp****r (2. Sep. 2019)

Hihi, da war vor 10 Jahren mal eine Terrasse mit Überdachung. An eben dieser Stütze waren Steckdosen. Die Terrasse wurde zugeschüttet und die Steckdosen abgeklemmt. Guter Beobachter;-)


----------



## Transp****r (3. Sep. 2019)

Heute mal die Zeit genutzt und weiter gehts, nach der Arbeit schafft man kaum etwas. An der einen Stelle bin ich, siehe Gliedermassstab, bei 80 cm. Noch ein Meter tiefer muss ich.


----------



## Transp****r (3. Sep. 2019)

Nach 3 Wochen fast täglich er Arbeit muss ich gestehen, es ist noch nicht viel zu sehen. Mit einem Bagger kommt man nicht ran, ein hoch oder halbhoher Teich scheidet aus. Also bleibt nur eine Option. Graben, graben, graben. Die eine Hälfte der Bauaufsicht war auch schon da. Gab aber keine Beanstandungen.


----------



## TollWuT (3. Sep. 2019)

Genau das war damals mein Problem, daß man nix sieht aber abends tot ins Bett fällt. Mein Ziel war eigentlich 1,5 m Tiefe und bei 1,1 m hab ich gesagt A...h lecken. Wobei dein Boden sieht leicht "grabbar" aus.


----------



## troll20 (3. Sep. 2019)

TollWuT schrieb:


> Wobei dein Boden sieht leicht "grabbar" aus.


Ich will ja keine Prophezeiungen machen oder gar das böse herbei rufen. Aber da kommt bestimmt noch Lehm und Ton in Ausführung aller Beton oder noch schlimmer genau dann fängt es an zu regnen ........
Ich schweige lieber sonst bekomme ich noch Ärger mit der Bauaufsicht


----------



## Transp****r (3. Sep. 2019)

Du wirst lachen, regen war heute etwas und der Boden wird zunehmend härter. Es hilft ja nix, wenn es zu hart wird, dann mache ich es wie tollwuT.
Aber ich wollte ihn schon wegen der Überwinterung tiefer machen.


----------



## troll20 (4. Sep. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, regen war heute etwas und der Boden wird zunehmend härter. Es hilft ja nix, wenn es zu hart wird, dann mache ich es wie tollwuT.
> Aber ich wollte ihn schon wegen der Überwinterung tiefer machen.


Sorry


----------



## Transp****r (5. Sep. 2019)

So ihr Hellseher, bitte mal 7 zahlen zwischen 0 und 49. ich bin jetzt bei 131 cm an einer Stelle und da ist Lehm. Davor ging es aber was jetzt kommt ist wie gerüttelt, fast wie Beton. Was würdet ihr machen?
Tiefer? Notfalls mit Spitzhacke über Wochen oder Monate? Bagger scheidet ja aus weil is nicht. So lassen, 20 cm bodenplatte rein und mit 110 cm Tiefe zurecht kommen? Oder Auto rein, vergraben, als gestohlen melden und ins Ausland absetzen? ;-) letzteres scheidet aus. Das Loch ist zu klein ;-) selbst wenn ich bei der Tiefe bleibe, ich muss ja noch den Graben für den Bodenablauf graben. Und der Luftheber braucht ja auch mehr als 110 cm Tiefe. Bin für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## Zacky (5. Sep. 2019)

Wenn es gar nicht weitergeht, dann lass es bei dieser Tiefe. Musst Du halt nur berücksichtigen, dass dein Volumen dadurch geringer ist und der Besatz entsprechend angepasst bleiben sollte. Warum jetzt eine 20 cm Bodenplatte? Wenn der Boden so hart ist, wie Du schreibst, dann würde ich das so lassen und nur noch gerade und glatt machen, lediglich den Graben für den Bodenablauf noch ziehen und gut sein lassen. Dann vernünftiges Vlies und Folie faltenfrei einschweißen lassen. Fertig. Ok, Skimmer und Rückläufe natürlich.  Der Luftheber braucht nicht immer zwingend mehr als 110 cm, und er geht dann auch mit 130 cm.


----------



## PeBo (5. Sep. 2019)

Leih dir irgendwo einen großen Bohrhammer mit einem Flachmeisselaufsatz. Wenn du an einer Stelle auf der gewünschten Tiefe bist geht es einfacher! Einfach scheibchenweise abstemmen, das funktioniert schon!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Transp****r (5. Sep. 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn es gar nicht weitergeht, dann lass es bei dieser Tiefe. Musst Du halt nur berücksichtigen, dass dein Volumen dadurch geringer ist und der Besatz entsprechend angepasst bleiben sollte. Warum jetzt eine 20 cm Bodenplatte? Wenn der Boden so hart ist, wie Du schreibst, dann würde ich das so lassen und nur noch gerade und glatt machen, lediglich den Graben für den Bodenablauf noch ziehen und gut sein lassen. Dann vernünftiges Vlies und Folie faltenfrei einschweißen lassen. Fertig. Ok, Skimmer und Rückläufe natürlich.  Der Luftheber braucht nicht immer zwingend mehr als 110 cm, und er geht dann auch mit 130 cm.


Möchte keine Folie mehr, hatte ich 10 Jahre und nun wird sie undicht trotz sauberer Vorarbeiten


----------



## Zacky (5. Sep. 2019)

ok... Habe jetzt deinen ganzen Thread nicht auf dem Schirm. PE oder Gfk? - da sollte es ja auch keine großen Probleme mit geben. PE wird auch Plattenweise verarbeitet und bei Gfk müsste man wohl noch die Wände noch putzen.


----------



## Transp****r (5. Sep. 2019)

Hihi weder noch, möchte Beton schalungssteine und dichtschlemme


----------



## Zacky (5. Sep. 2019)

ok, dann brauchst Du ja zwangsläufig die Bodenplatte. Verschenkst damit aber halt bei aktueller Lage Teichvolumen und Tiefe... dann wohl doch Hammer, Meißel, Spitzhacke und was sonst noch nötig wird, in die Hand nehmen und Tiefe schaffen.


----------



## troll20 (5. Sep. 2019)

1,3m da hast du doch noch Glück, bei mir fing es bei 60cm an.
Da war es aber noch Match. Der klebt an jeder Schippenladung und musste mit der Maurerkelle von der Schippe gekratzt in die Karre befördert werden. Als diese dan  voll war ging es in den Container, dort dann nochmals aus der Karre kratzen. Das ganze eine gute Woche bei 30° und mehr in praller Sonne. Dann waren 90cm geschafft, der Rest ging mit Spitzhacke Handfeger und Schipchen weiter auf die 1,3m 
Von daher glaub mir ich kenne deinen Boden


----------



## Transp****r (6. Sep. 2019)

Bist Du auf 1,3 Meter geblieben? Ich habe erstmal weiter aus und wenn ich komplett auf 1,3 bin, dann schaue ich weiter.


----------



## troll20 (6. Sep. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Bist Du auf 1,3 Meter geblieben? Ich habe erstmal weiter aus und wenn ich komplett auf 1,3 bin, dann schaue ich weiter.


Nicht ganz. Mit dem schönen Lehmboden ging es dann 20 cm übers Niveau. 
Hat mir bei den meisten Regenfällen geholfen die Schlammlawinen fern zu halten. Leider nicht bei allen. Aber bald wird alles besser, hoffe ich


----------



## Whyatt (6. Sep. 2019)

Du könntest auch noch nach oben bauen mit den Schalsteinen. 1,3 m + 0,4 m sind schon 1,7m Tiefe...


----------



## Transp****r (6. Sep. 2019)

Ja aber dann schaut der Teich raus und ich muss verputzen ringsherum. Das wollte ich vermeiden


----------



## Transp****r (6. Sep. 2019)

Es ging weiter, langsam werden die Flächen knapp, wo der Aushub hin kann. Brauche den Aushub aber um den alten Teich zum Schluss aufzufüllen. Zugegeben, ein langer Weg.


----------



## Transp****r (7. Sep. 2019)

Langsam grabe ich Skelette aus. Kennt sich jemand aus?


----------



## troll20 (7. Sep. 2019)

Vorsicht. Archäologische Funde sind Meldepflichtig und dann wird deine Baustelle für die nächsten Jahrzehnte gesperrt und fein säuberlich umgegraben, durchgesiebt usw. Anfallende Verschmutzungen werden dann für dich kostenpflichtig und kostenungünstig in der Sondermüll Deponie entsorgt.


----------



## Transp****r (7. Sep. 2019)

Na super, dachte ich melde das und die heben die Grube weiter aus auf der Suche nach dem Kopf ;-) muss ich wieder alleine weitermachen. Schön dank auch ;-)


----------



## Transp****r (7. Sep. 2019)

Es geht weiter, ich bin jetzt auf 150 cm an der ersten Seite. Werde dabei bleiben. Wenn die Fläche fertig ist kommt Rechteckpflaster rein. 4 cm stark, dass wird gerüttelt und darauf dann das 15 cm dicke Fundament.


----------



## Transp****r (7. Sep. 2019)

Dann wird der Teich nachher 130 cm Tiefe haben. Muss reichen


----------



## Transp****r (7. Sep. 2019)

Ich bin fix und alle heute, aber laut Aufsicht alles ok


----------



## Transp****r (8. Sep. 2019)

Und auch heute geht es weiter. Nachts war etwas regen aber egal.


----------



## DbSam (8. Sep. 2019)

In der Baustellendekoration hast Du etwas nachgelassen, sonst nicht schlecht. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:

Aber dass die Bauaufsicht Deine Grube als Stehpissoir missbraucht, das würde mich etwas bedenklich machen.


----------



## troll20 (8. Sep. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> In der Baustellendekoration hast Du etwas nachgelassen


Von wem redest du doch gleich


----------



## DbSam (8. Sep. 2019)

Na, früher war mehr Lametta:







Gruß Carsten

PS:
Du gibst ja von Deiner Baustelle keine Bilder preis ...
Ist vielleicht auch besser. lol


----------



## troll20 (8. Sep. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Du gibst ja von Deiner Baustelle keine Bilder preis ...
> Ist vielleicht auch besser.


Jap, richtig bemerkt, kommt ja keiner zum Arbeiten obwohl ich schon  die Schippen bereit gestellt habe. Jetzt werde ich sie aber wohl langsam gegen die Schneeschippe tauschen müssen. 
Aber immer wieder schön zu sehen wie es bei anderen vorwärts geht


----------



## DbSam (8. Sep. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Jap, richtig bemerkt, kommt ja keiner zum Arbeiten


Kein Wunder, wenn Du die Gäste von der Bank schubst.


----------



## Transp****r (8. Sep. 2019)

Und weiter


----------



## Transp****r (8. Sep. 2019)

Sie ist ein Mädchen, hat nicht gepinkelt, nur gerochen. Der rüde geht da nicht rein.


----------



## troll20 (8. Sep. 2019)

Tut sich da auf der Baustelle überhaupt irgend etwas 
Also der Schatten vom Arbeiterdenkmal ist seit Tagen an der selben Stelle


----------



## Transp****r (8. Sep. 2019)

Ne, dass sieht nur so aus.


----------



## Transp****r (8. Sep. 2019)

So, nun mal die Fachfrage, welchen Kleber nehmt ihr zum einkleben des Bodenablauf in die kg Rohre? Verklebt ihr die kg Rohre auch oder lasst ihr da nur die Gummidichtungen?


----------



## DbSam (8. Sep. 2019)

Fachfragen bekommst Du doch hier nicht beantwortet ...  

PVC-Kleberei:

Zum Reinigen der zu verklebenden Stellen nimmt man PVC-U Reiniger
Als Kleber Tangit
(Die Links sind beispielhaft, das Zeugs gibt es preiswerter.)


KG-Rohre werden nur gesteckt und ca. 1 cm wieder herausgezogen, damit alles arbeiten kann.
Nimm Gleitmittel und arbeite sauber, damit die Gummilippe keinen Schaden nimmt.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (8. Sep. 2019)

Ok, habe bisl Angst das die Gummidichtung mit den Jahren undicht wird. Da kommt man nie wieder dran


----------



## DbSam (8. Sep. 2019)

... bissel Angst ist immer. 
Deswegen sauber und mit Gleitmittel arbeiten, gekürzte Rohre entgraten und außen wieder anschrägen.
Fachgerecht verlegen ...


Ansonsten kannst Du Dich auch wieder - defekter Link entfernt - ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (8. Sep. 2019)

Bin ich anderer Meinung.
PVC Rohr hat eine Ausdehnung von ca 0,04 mm das ist fast gar nichts. 
Der größte "Feind" und Ursache für berstende Rohre ist der Druck von oben und eine unzureichende Auflage.
Dieses kann man aber mit zB Mauersteinen hemmen,die quer unter dem Rohr gelegt und verdichtet werden. 
Auf 1m Rohr 2 Stück, auf 2m Rohr 3 Stück. 

Im Filter - Keller ist es anders. 
Viele Rohr Windungen auf engsten Raum, ohne Schellen oder Auflagen bedeuten eine gewisse Instabilität, um das zu vermeiden wird geklebt oder verschraubt.


----------



## DbSam (8. Sep. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Der größte "Feind" und Ursache für berstende Rohre ist der Druck von oben und eine unzureichende Auflage.


Ich würde gern umformulieren:
Der größte "Feind" und Ursache für berstende Rohre ist der Druck von oben _*bei einer nicht fachgerechten Auflage.*_




samorai schrieb:


> Dieses kann man aber mit zB Mauersteinen hemmen,die quer unter dem Rohr gelegt und verdichtet werden.
> Auf 1m Rohr 2 Stück, auf 2m Rohr 3 Stück.


Und genau diesen Tipp stufe ich unter *einer nicht fachgerechten Auflage* ein.



samorai schrieb:


> um das zu vermeiden wird geklebt oder verschraubt.


Wobei das Verschrauben von KG-Rohren untereinander zum 'Pfusch am Bau' zählt. 
Es gibt Rohrschellen dafür ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (8. Sep. 2019)

Okay, was würdest du ändern, um eine Fachgerechte Auflage unter der Erde zu schaffen?

Und warum schreibst du es nicht gleich richtig?

Eine Verklebung der Muffen verhindert auch nicht das durchbiegen der Rohre.


----------



## DbSam (8. Sep. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Und warum schreibst du es nicht gleich richtig?



weil ich nicht erahnen konnte, dass jemand 'Steine drunter legen' als Tipp geben könnte

weil ich nebenher arbeite
weil das Thema genaugenommen sehr komplex ist und es daher nicht mit einem allgemeinen Zehnzeiler abgetan ist
weil ich nicht dazu verpflichtet bin  
weil ich das nicht studiert habe

und auch, weil nicht direkt danach gefragt wurde



samorai schrieb:


> Eine Verklebung der Muffen verhindert auch nicht das durchbiegen der Rohre.


Welches Durchbiegen meinst Du?
Das Gewurstel bei einer 'künstlerisch ausgeführten Freiluftanlage' oder die maximal zulässigen Biegeradien (waagerecht(!), nicht auf der Auflage) eines Rohres beim Verbau unter der Erde?



samorai schrieb:


> Okay, was würdest du ändern, um eine Fachgerechte Auflage unter der Erde zu schaffen?


Auf jeden Fall niemals(!) Ziegel o.ä. Zeugs unter die Rohre legen.
Unter das Rohr gehört nur Sand auf einem fachgerecht verdichteten Boden(<- wehe Du fragst jetzt  ) und über das Rohr gehört ebenfalls eine ordentliche Ladung Sand, ...


In einem Graben auf gewachsenen Boden ist das relativ einfach, hier *ganz kurz* die allerwichtigsten Regeln:

Graben in ausreichender Breite ausheben, 1 bis 2% Gefälle

Grabensohle verdichten
Mindestens 10 cm Sand einfüllen, Gefälle prüfen
Rohre im Graben mittig verlegen (das Ende mit Muffe immer gegen Fließrichtung)
Beim Sand einbringen 'seitliche Unterfüllhilfe' besser unterlassen, meist hebt man dabei unbewusst das Rohr an.
Deswegen ist eine ausreichende Breite des Grabens und eine mittige Verlegung erforderlich.
über dem Rohr Minimum 30 cm Sand, besser mehr ...
etc. pp.

Und der Druck von oben ist allein kein großer Feind. Er wird erst zum Feind, wenn unter dem Rohr der Boden absackt.
Deshalb gibt es bei Wanddurchführungen noch mehr zu beachten.

Und wegen Deiner Nachfrage wegen der Ausdehnung und meinem Tipp, nach dem Zusammenstecken wieder einen knappen Zentimeter herauszuziehen: Dies ist nicht unbedingt der Ausdehnung der Rohre geschuldet, sondern soll, sehr einfach ausgedrückt,  allgemeine Bewegungen abfangen/ermöglichen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (8. Sep. 2019)

Habe ich etwa nicht in meinem Beitrag das Augenmerk auf den Untergrund gelegt.?

Vielleicht wäre ein Miteinander oder Ergänzungen besser, wie solche Gegenargumente.


----------



## DbSam (8. Sep. 2019)

Dann verzeih mir bitte meine Argumentationskette. 

Es sei aber bitte erlaubt, dass man solche falschen Tipps auch mit einem kurzen Satz anmerken kann.
Man kann nicht auf alles mit einer mehrseitigen Dissertation antworten.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (8. Sep. 2019)

So und nu ist der langweilige Sonntag fast vorbei und wie können uns morgen wieder auf der Arbeit abreagieren


----------



## DbSam (9. Sep. 2019)

... ach Gottchen, das war doch kein Streit. 
Das ist geklärt und gut ist. Frag mich mal in paar Wochen, da hab ich solch Zeugs vergessen ...


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Vermutlich liegt der Grund bei mir momentan genau andersherum ...


----------



## Transp****r (9. Sep. 2019)

also nochmal zum Thema zurück. Den Bodenablauf klebe ich ein, die Rohre stecke ich nur in einander.


----------



## Zacky (9. Sep. 2019)

Du klebst ein Stück Rohr in den Anschlussstutzen vom Bodenablauf ein, nicht anders herum. Dazu Reiniger und PVC-Kleber nutzen. Wenn man möchte, kann man die Klebestelle bzw. Übergangsnaht nach dem vollständigen Aushärten nochmal mit Flexdichtklebezeugs überziehen. Die weiteren Rohre werden wie bereits beschrieben nur gesteckt.


----------



## Transp****r (9. Sep. 2019)

Und die gesteckten Rohre halten paar Jahre dicht wenn man alles beachtet?


----------



## DbSam (9. Sep. 2019)

Ja, weiter oben hatte ich Dir doch auch den '- defekter Link entfernt -' gepostet.
Hier gibt es auch Werbung für die Standzeit, gern auch halbierbar.

Wenn Standzeiten zwischen 50 und bis zu 100 Jahren für Dich ausreichend sind, dann könntest Du die KG-Rohre in die nähere Auswahl einbeziehen ...
Man darf halt nur beim Zusammenstecken die Dichtung nicht vergessen. 

Ansonsten ist es wie immer: Etwas Angst bleibt.
Um diese zu minimieren, könntest Du vor dem Verfüllen der Rohre auch eine Prüfung auf Dichtheit vornehmen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (10. Sep. 2019)

OK OK sorry für meine blöden Fragen. Also mache ich das jetzt so. Vielen Dank. Seit zwei Tagen ist Regen und ich komme nicht weiter. Hoffe, dass es heute aufhört und ich weitermachen kann.


----------



## DbSam (10. Sep. 2019)

Na ja, sind ja keine blöden Fragen ...
Du musst "in dem ganzen Dreck" nur sauber arbeiten. D.h., die Muffen und Dichtringe müssen sauber sein, ebenso das einzuschiebende Rohrende.
Dieses muss angeschrägt sein, um den Dichtring beim einschieben nicht zu beschädigen. Auch sollte dieses Rohrende nicht zerkratzt sein, damit der Dichtring vollflächig aufliegen kann. Wie oben geschrieben, Rohrende mit Gleitmittel einstreichen, das schont die Muskeln und den Dichtring.
Das Drama der Grube und Verfüllung wurde weiter oben abgehandelt. 

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ansonsten: Willkommen im Klub der gefluteten Baugrubenbesitzer.


----------



## Transp****r (10. Sep. 2019)

Ja, heute geht es weiter. Die Sonne lacht


----------



## Transp****r (11. Sep. 2019)

Es geht schleppend voran


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2019)

Da sieht man ja noch richtig die Anschwemmungen.
Da wurde über die Jahre aber nicht viel gebudelt


----------



## DbSam (11. Sep. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Es geht schleppend voran


Na ja, auch die Baustellendeko kommt auf einigen Bildern wieder richtig zur Geltung. like


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (13. Sep. 2019)

Würdet Ihr 11 oder 17 er Schalungssteine nehmen? Finde 11 etwas dünn aber bei 150 cm Wassertiefe und ringsherum erde sollte das passen.


----------



## Aquaga (13. Sep. 2019)

Also wenn du nicht über das Erdniveau raus gehst und hinter der Mauer gut verdichtest denke ich,
dass es keine Probleme mit den 11,5er Schalungssteinen geben wird.

Ich habe diese ja auch bei mir für ein 50 cm Mini-Hangabstützungsmäuerchen verwendet.

Baustahl hatte ich eine Stange horizontal und vertikal drei mal (also einmal in der Mitte des Steines und an der Nahtstelle zwischen zwei Steinen).


----------



## Transp****r (13. Sep. 2019)

Ist mit 11,5 cm die äußere Breite gemeint oder die breite der zu verfüllenden Mitte?


----------



## Aquaga (13. Sep. 2019)

Die äußere Breite, die Wandstärke ist ca. 2 cm.


----------



## Transp****r (13. Sep. 2019)

danke Dir. Ich werde mir beide anschauen und mal sehen, was ich nehme.


----------



## Transp****r (13. Sep. 2019)

Heute kam der Bodenablauf und der Kleber nebst Reiniger. Nebenbei Buddel ich weiter. Eine frustrierende Arbeit, wenn es nicht weitergeht.


----------



## DbSam (13. Sep. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Würdet Ihr 11 oder 17 er Schalungssteine nehmen? Finde 11 etwas dünn aber bei 150 cm Wassertiefe und ringsherum erde sollte das passen.



Na ja, wenn Du Dir überlegst, wie Du dann den Beton in den kleinen süßen 'Dingelchen' verdichtest und auch der Boden 'gewachsen' ist ...

Oder Du könntest nochmal genau auf die Preise schauen, denn oft sind die 11er nur sehr marginal preiswerter ... (oder nicht auf Lager und dann würden noch 'Extrapositiönchen' auf die Rechnung dazukommen. Gerade erlebt bei einem Kollegen in der Nähe von Grimma. Er wählte dann die 17er, weil frei verfügbar und einfacher.)


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ach, mir fällt noch ein:
Du willst ja keine Folie nutzen, sondern nur Pampe draufschmieren.
... dann wäre meine Entscheidung klar.


----------



## Aquaga (13. Sep. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> PS:
> Ach, mir fällt noch ein:
> Du willst ja keine Folie nutzen, sondern nur Pampe draufschmieren.
> ... dann wäre meine Entscheidung klar.



Dachte erst du willst Folie rein machen....aber in dem Fall würde ich auch die 17,5er nehmen! Sicher ist sicher. 
Bei einer Folie wäre ein kleinerer Riss im Beton egal, aber bei Dichtschlämme ist das der Gau.


----------



## Transp****r (13. Sep. 2019)

Ok überredet, es werden 17,5 cm. Heute weiter gebuddelt.


----------



## DbSam (13. Sep. 2019)

Der Wasserdruck vom Teich wird oft überschätzt. 
Vollkommen außer acht lassend, dass bei einem ebenerdigen Teich der Wasserdruck von außen genauso groß ist, sein kann. 
Dazu kommt aber noch der Erddruck, welcher je nach Lage, Bodenart, Feuchte, etc. sehr unterschiedlich sein kann. Bei dem einen vernachlässigbar, bei anderen nicht ...

Wenigstens kommst Du langsam aber sicher wieder zu Deiner höchstpersönlichen Baustellendeko-ART zurück und dadurch wird jedes Bild zum Unikat. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (13. Sep. 2019)

Na wenigstens was. Ich nehme 17,5 er. Das sollte dann reichen. Und weil es so schön ist,  der Abschluss für heute, morgen muss ich leider arbeiten. Aber am Sonntag geht es weiter.


----------



## Transp****r (15. Sep. 2019)

Es ist Sonntag und ich habe keine Lust. Trotzdem mache ich langsam weiter.


----------



## DbSam (15. Sep. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Es ist Sonntag und ich habe keine Lust. Trotzdem mache ich langsam weiter.


Für die Pausen ist doch schon gesorgt ...
Da drehste halt die Hitsche um und setzt Dich drauf.
  

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Jetzt frage bitte nicht, was eine 'Hitsche' ist.


----------



## troll20 (15. Sep. 2019)

So lange wie der Robbern immer gut gepflegt bereit steht, läuft auch der Abtransport......


----------



## Transp****r (15. Sep. 2019)

So, für heute ist Schulz.


----------



## troll20 (15. Sep. 2019)

Das einzig gute an diesem Boden war/ ist,  man kann senkrecht runter buddeln ohne abzufangen oder anderen Schnick Schnack und man hat eine grube gleich fertig zum einlegen von Vlies und Folie und dann gleich Wasser Marsch


----------



## Transp****r (15. Sep. 2019)

In meinem Fall Beton und schalungssteine


----------



## Whyatt (15. Sep. 2019)

Es ist immer gut einen Masterplan zu haben aber während der Ausführung auch die Offenheit denselben anzupassen. 
Das mit den Schalsteinen und dem Beton macht sich auch nicht von heute auf morgen und Bodenplatte brauchst ja auch noch... Und wenn die Wände sowieso schon stehen wie ne 1...
Auch Folie macht dicht! 
Und ein paar Liter mehr wären es dann auch noch...
Grüße 
Whyatt


----------



## Transp****r (15. Sep. 2019)

Ist schon richtig aber ich möchte mehrere Kammern zum filtern, ein Naturteich für Insekten und so, und den Teich für die koi und Goldie’s. Der alte Teich ist mit Folie und nach 10 Jahren leckt Sie und keiner weiß an welcher Stelle. Möchte jetzt nochmal alles richtig und schön machen und das muss dann reichen und halten


----------



## Transp****r (16. Sep. 2019)

Heute ging es weiter, langsam sieht man Licht am Ende des Tunnels, ich hoffe es ist kein Entgegenkommender LKW;-) der alt wird das Fundament in einem Rutsch alleine


----------



## Transp****r (17. Sep. 2019)

Nach dem Regen macht das richtig Spaß. Einfach bei jedem Schritt rutschen und dann voller Lehm sein. Auch die Eimer sind viel leichter. Naja, von nichts kommt nichts und so habe ich heute nochmal fix 4 Schubkarren voll in den Sack gekippt. Es wurden schon 3 Säcke abgeholt, jeder hat ein Kubikmeter. Im Garten liegen bestimmt nochmal 20 Kubikmeter und noch kein Ende in Sicht.


----------



## troll20 (17. Sep. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Nach dem Regen macht das richtig Spaß


Also jetzt würde ich mir doch ernsthaft Gedanken machen, ob da nicht bald so ein paar Leut um die Ecke kommen. Also die mit den komischen weißen Jacken ....

aber sonst schaut es halt normal sch.... nach Matschepampe aus, von daher immer schön weiter machen, so eine Schlammpackung und Kneippkurbäder wollen normalerweise mit viel Geld bezahlt sein 


Und immer schön dran denken, wer viel arbeitet muss viel trinken


----------



## Anja W. (17. Sep. 2019)

Also Hut ab für Deine Buddelei!


----------



## koile (18. Sep. 2019)

aber ich frag mich, warum Du bei diesem tollen Untergrund noch Mauern willst?


----------



## Ida17 (18. Sep. 2019)

Halli hallöchen,

eine wahnsinns Arbeit, tolles Projekt! 
Ich drück Dir die Daumen und lese weiter fleißig mit


----------



## Transp****r (19. Sep. 2019)

Gestern Arbeitsessen und keine Zeit. Heute ging es weiter. Ich möchte am Wochenende den Hauptteil fertig graben. Dann kommt der Graben für den Bodenablauf. Dann nächste Woche die ganze Woche regen. Dann kann es schön sacken und sich setzen. Noch bisl Stampfen und dann kommt die Schalung für das Fundament.


----------



## Transp****r (20. Sep. 2019)

Auch heute Buddel ich mich durch. Ich glaube an den Endsieg


----------



## Transp****r (20. Sep. 2019)

Bisl Motivation, ich weiß, nicht perfekt aber hoffentlich dicht.


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Sep. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Auch heute Buddel ich mich durch. Ich glaube an den Endsieg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 211296 Anhang anzeigen 211297 Anhang anzeigen 211298 Anhang anzeigen 211299 Anhang anzeigen 211300



Endlich mal volle Eimer auf den Bildern!


----------



## samorai (20. Sep. 2019)

PVC immer leicht anrauhen, so kann der Kleber besser fassen.


----------



## PeBo (21. Sep. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> PVC immer leicht anrauhen


Hallo Ron, schau dir mal Bild 1 und 2 genau an, da sieht man deutlich die Schleifspuren die mit dem Sandpapier (auf Bild 6 zu sehen) erzeugt wurden.

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (21. Sep. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> PVC immer leicht anrauhen, so kann der Kleber besser fassen.


*hüstelhust*
Kann man machen, muss man aber nicht ...

Viel, viel wichtiger ist eine gründliche Reinigung mit dem dafür vorgesehenen und oben verlinkten PVC-Reiniger mit einem fusselfreien Tuch oder Papier.
Dadurch werden die Fette entfernt, die komplette Oberfläche leicht angelöst und dadurch aufgeraut. Siehe auch letzter Satz weiter unten.
Dabei für jede Fläche immer ein neues Papier (oder eine frische Stelle beim Tuch) nutzen und mit dem Reiniger nicht unbedingt sparen. (Der Lappen/das Papier muss leicht gleiten und nicht so trocken sein, dass er schon wieder anfängt zu kleben (- dann mit dem Reiniger neu anfeuchten ...))
Die Rohrenden sollten vorher entgratet werden, um ein ungehindertes Durchfließen zu ermöglichen.


Der Kleber geht eine Verbindung mit der PVC-Oberfläche ein, tiefe Riefen sind also eher kontraproduktiv.
Man spricht beim PVC-Kleben auch vom 'Quellschweißen', da die Verbindungen durch den Kleber angelöst werden, aufquellen und beim Trocknen miteinander verschmelzen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (21. Sep. 2019)

Habe es angeraut und mit dem Reiniger großzügig abgewischt, dann reichlich Kleber auf innen und Außenseite und zusammengesetzt. Überreste entfernt bzw. verteilt


----------



## DbSam (21. Sep. 2019)

Den Sandpapierschritt kannst Du Dir wirklich komplett sparen, die ganze Kleberei ist so schon aufwendig genug.



Transporter schrieb:


> reichlich Kleber



Na ja, auf dem Rohr ist das kein Problem, die Überreste außen kann man vorsichtig entfernen.
In der Muffe selbst sollte man etwas weniger Kleber auftragen, damit im Rohrinneren kein riesengroßer 'Klebewulst' entsteht.
Keine Panik, wenn Du innen einen kleinen Klebewulst siehst. Schau einfach nach dem Trocknen einen Tag später noch einmal rein ...

Wie immer: Etwas Übung und Erfahrung sollte man sammeln (oder besitzen) 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (21. Sep. 2019)

Sieht gut aus heute, Teste nochmal ob es dicht ist und dann grabe ich es hoffentlich bald ein. Bin mit dem Aushub des koi teils fast fertig. Noch 20 Eimer ca.


----------



## DbSam (21. Sep. 2019)

Deko wie immer Top like

Die bunten Kannen vermisse ich etwas, die würden die Gesamtkomposition des Arrangements vermutlich noch etwas auflockern.

Gruß Carsten
lol


----------



## troll20 (21. Sep. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Bin mit dem Aushub des koi teils fast fertig


Du hebst jetzt erst den Koi raus 
Und dann auch noch teilsweise 

Ob er das überlebt 

Aber sonst 
Weiter machen


----------



## Transp****r (21. Sep. 2019)

Macht mich ruhig fertig ;-) wer Rechtschreibfehler oder Grammatikfehler findet, der darf sie behalten. Meine ganze Kraft geht in die Bauerei, da bleibt kaum noch Blut im Kopf ;-)


----------



## Transp****r (21. Sep. 2019)

Heute ist ein denkwürdiger Tag, lasset uns an den Händen halten, das Loch ist fertig für die kois, der Bodenablauf verlegt bis zur ersten Filterkammer. Die Schalung für das Fundament ist auf Höhe gebracht. Natürlich im Wasser und mit Gefälle zum Bodenablauf. Nächste Woche soll es 5 Tage jauchen, dass heißt Pause, Erde setzen lassen Armierung entsprechend anfertigen. Die Armierung werde ich so platzieren, dass zum Rand immer 5 cm bleiben. Die Bodenplatte wird 15 cm dick.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Sep. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus heute, Teste nochmal ob es dicht ist und dann grabe ich es hoffentlich bald ein. Bin mit dem Aushub des koi teils fast fertig. Noch 20 Eimer ca.



Auf den Bildern sehe ich immer nur 2 Eimer, dann musst du dir noch 18 besorgen.


----------



## troll20 (22. Sep. 2019)

Das sieht wirklich gut aus. Aber 



Transporter schrieb:


> Nächste Woche soll es 5 Tage jauchen, dass heißt Pause, Erde setzen lassen


Ja mit etwas Glück wird sie sich setzen. So irgendwo am Boden. Lehm und Wasser gehen da so sehr merkwürdige Verbindungen ein, die dann einfach zur tiefsten Stelle laufen. 
Aber du hast ja Glück das es bei uns nie so viel auf einmal regnet. 
Oder dieses mal doch.

Ich glaube ich bin mal ganz schnell


----------



## Transp****r (22. Sep. 2019)

Ich werde demnächst erstmal die Sauberkeitsschicht einbringen. Dazu darf es aber nicht regnen. Dann werde ich in mehreren Teilen die bodenplatte armieren und gießen. Ich hoffe das hält dann trotzdem dicht. In einem Rutsch wird nicht funktionieren, da ich zum Bodenablauf mit Gefälle arbeiten möchte.


----------



## troll20 (23. Sep. 2019)

Also lange kann ich die Regenwolken nicht mehr fern halten


----------



## Transp****r (24. Sep. 2019)

Heute die erste Fuhre Kies geholt. Morgen kommt regen. Samstag soll es schön werden, dann kommt die Sauberkeitsschicht rein.

   

Ok, habe gerade gesehen, regen durchweg, schade


----------



## troll20 (25. Sep. 2019)

Also gut, du hast es ja so gewollt. 
Ich gehe mal  und setz mich auf die Bank und zähle dann Regentropfen für die nächsten Wochen


----------



## Wachtlerhof (25. Sep. 2019)

Hier kannst gut sehen, wie die Regenfronten tatsächlich verlaufen.
https://kachelmannwetter.com/de/modellkarten/sui-hd/deutschland/signifikantes-wetter-erweitert.html


----------



## troll20 (25. Sep. 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Hier kannst gut sehen, wie die Regenfronten tatsächlich verlaufen.
> https://kachelmannwetter.com/de/modellkarten/sui-hd/deutschland/signifikantes-wetter-erweitert.html



Nee nee, die beachten alle nicht unser Wetterschneise und den Regenwolkenspalter und dann noch der Regional eingebaute Regenschirm der im Normalfall verhindert das überhaupt ein Tropfen bei uns fällt


----------



## Transp****r (25. Sep. 2019)

Also heute regnet es, habe Zement geholt, morgen wieder Kies


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Sep. 2019)

Regnet es immer wenn du Zement holst?


----------



## troll20 (26. Sep. 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Regnet es immer wenn du Zement holst?


Neinnn er holt nur Zement wenn es regnet


----------



## Transp****r (26. Sep. 2019)

Habe jetzt zwei Tonnen Kies hier und Armierung. Ich werde die Sauberkeitsschicht 5 cm stark einbringen und mit estrich Armierung versehen. Wenn das trocken ist, kommt das Fundament drauf. Das wird mit 6 mm Stabmatten armiert.


----------



## Transp****r (27. Sep. 2019)

Es regnet und regnet und regnet.


----------



## troll20 (27. Sep. 2019)

Nun haste so lange getrödelt....
Aber schau, die Sonne 
Was für ein Glück  du hast,  nun kannst doch noch schnell den Micha zum drehen bringen


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Sep. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Es regnet und regnet und regnet.



Hast wohl wieder Zement geholt!


----------



## Transp****r (27. Sep. 2019)

Das Wasser steigt


----------



## meinereiner (27. Sep. 2019)

Da sieht man doch gleich ob der Boden gut 'im Wasser steht'


----------



## Transp****r (28. Sep. 2019)

Nix Beton heute, nur regen. Habe aber wenigstens Zement geholt und die Armierung für die Sauberkeitsschicht eingebracht und entsprechend verdrillt


----------



## PeBo (28. Sep. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Nix Beton heute, nur regen. Habe aber wenigstens Zement geholt



Ach ja richtig, wenn du Zement holst regnet es ja immer 

Haben wir ein Glück dass morgen Sonntag ist und die Baustoffhändler und Baumärkte zu haben, vielleicht hört es dann ja auch auf zu regnen 

Nichts für ungut, hat nur so gut gepasst.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Wachtlerhof (29. Sep. 2019)

> ... die Armierung für die Sauberkeitsschicht eingebracht ...



Warum armierst Du eigentlich die Sauberkeitsschicht?


----------



## Transp****r (29. Sep. 2019)

Fühle mich dann eigentlich besser und denke die Sauberkeitsschicht wird dann als trägerschicht stabiler


----------



## Wachtlerhof (29. Sep. 2019)

Naja, wenn Du Dich damit besser fühlst.
Mit einer mindest Stärke von 5 cm ist sie eigentlich stabil genug für Ihren Zweck. Sie soll ja lediglich dazu dienen, eine saubere und ebene Fläche für die nachfolgenden Arbeiten zu bieten umd dafür sorgen, dass die Bewehrung und die Abstandshalter dafür für die eigentliche Bodenplatte nicht absinken und dadurch entsprechende Mindestüberdeckungen nicht mehr gewährleistet sind. Und zwecks Aufbringen einer Abdichtung bei einer schwarzen Wanne.
Eigentlich nimmt Dir eine Armierung der Sauberkeitsschicht nur Teichtiefe weg und kostet etwas mehr Geld und Arbeit.


----------



## Transp****r (2. Okt. 2019)

So, heute war es doch Nachmittag endlich mal trocken, kein Regen und ich brachte die Sauberkeitsschicht ein. Lief auch super. Am letzten Stück angekommen, brach mir die Wand ab. Nun musste ich die Erde und den beschmutzten Beton schnell raus schaufeln und die beschädigte Fläche reparieren. Somit sieht die Schicht nicht gerade toll aus aber ich wollte nicht, dass noch mehr abreißt.


----------



## troll20 (2. Okt. 2019)

Sieht doch gut aus und ob da nu ein bissel  erde in der Sauberkeitsschicht ist sieht später eh keiner mehr.


----------



## Zacky (2. Okt. 2019)

Fehlt da jetzt noch eine Schicht Beton oder warum schaut der Rohranschluss noch so weit raus?


----------



## Wachtlerhof (2. Okt. 2019)

Ist doch erst die Sauberkeitsschicht. Die Bodenplatte kommt da doch noch drauf.


----------



## Zacky (2. Okt. 2019)

Ok, Danke für die Info. Ist wohl beim Mitlesen untergegangen. Ich kenne solch eine Sauberkeitsschicht eher nur aus Kies. Wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## Transp****r (3. Okt. 2019)

Ist trotzdem gut geworden. Relativ


----------



## Transp****r (3. Okt. 2019)

Ist ganz gut geworden. Musste erstmal den Mist, welcher herunter gebrochen war beseitigen. Wenn es mal etwas länger trocken wäre, dann würde ich die Armierung einbringen und dann die Bodenplatte gießen


----------



## Transp****r (3. Okt. 2019)

Hier die Bilder


----------



## 4711LIMA (4. Okt. 2019)

Sieht gut aus das wird sicher eine schöne Winterbaustelle


----------



## Transp****r (4. Okt. 2019)

Danke, ich hoffe der Regen hört mal auf


----------



## troll20 (4. Okt. 2019)

Sollte er bevor du mit der Dichtschlämme anfängst. 

Wann war das doch gleich geplant


----------



## Transp****r (5. Okt. 2019)

Und wie zu erwarten war, wieder etwas heruntergekommen. Zum Glück ist die Sauberkeitsschicht jetzt hart. Wenn das so weiter regnet, dann kann ich das Fundament gar nicht mehr gießen und mir bricht alles ein. Erstmal 1 Stunde Schadensbegrenzung durchgeführt.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (5. Okt. 2019)

Ein paar 1,5m x 5m große Gewebeplanen (die, welche zum Abdecken von Holzstößen Verwendung finden) einmal reihum legen. Dann kann der Regen nichts mehr abschwemmen.


----------



## Transp****r (5. Okt. 2019)

An dichtschlemme ist noch lange nicht zu denken. Erstmal die Bodenplatte, dann die Wände usw


----------



## troll20 (5. Okt. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> An dichtschlemme ist noch lange nicht zu denken. Erstmal die Bodenplatte, dann die Wände usw


Eben. Und wenn das so weiter geht das der Regen die letzten 2 Jahre nachholen will, kannst im Frühjahr ein neues Loch ausheben


----------



## Wachtlerhof (5. Okt. 2019)

Die Lösung mit den Gewebeplanen hatte ich auch schon mal über einen Winter nutzen müssen. Hatte einen Graben mit rd. 30m Länge und 1 - 2,5m Tiefe zu schützen. Die Planen haben reihum Ösen. Da kannst mit Zeltheringen die Plane auf dem Erdreich verankern, dass die Plane auch da bleibt, wo Du sie hingelegt hast.


----------



## Transp****r (5. Okt. 2019)

Jetzt hör auf, wenn die Bodenplatte endlich drin ist kommen die Schalungssteine. Dann kann nichts mehr reinfallen. Heute ist Sonne aber ich habe nicht mehr genug Kies. Habe die Armierung gelegt und geflochten und nun bringe ich sie noch auf Höhe und warte auf zwei Tage trockenes Wetter zum gießen der Bodenplatte.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (5. Okt. 2019)

War ja nur ein Vorschlag. Die Armierungsstücke sollten eine Überlappung von 80cm haben, nur so bemerkt.

edit: Abstandhalter seh ich auch keine.


----------



## Transp****r (5. Okt. 2019)

Lies bitte meinen Text nochmal.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (5. Okt. 2019)

Ok, hab ich gemacht. Du meinst mit "auf Höhe bringen" dann vermutlich die Abstandshalter.

Ich hatte damit die Armierung der Seitenteile verstanden, welche bereits in der Bodenplatte verankert werden.


----------



## DbSam (5. Okt. 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Die Armierungsstücke sollten eine Überlappung von 80cm haben, nur so bemerkt.



Das ist eine Bodenplatte, welche im Normalfall nur eine reine Druckbeanspruchung aushalten muss.
Ansonsten minimal 15mal der Stabdurchmesser oder Minimum 20 cm.

Wobei ich das hier nicht so kritisch sehen würde.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wachtlerhof (5. Okt. 2019)

Hab's halt so gelernt und hier bei der Sanierung auch brav befolgt. Hatte hier aber wohl andere Belastungen, die zu berücksichtigen waren.


----------



## Transp****r (6. Okt. 2019)

So, heute war wieder Sonne, normal, ist ja auch Sonntag. Habe heute die Armierung auf Abstand gebracht. Mit Maulwurfshügeln aus Beton. Die Steine werden noch entfernt und wenn es dann am Samstag so trocken bleibt, wie es angesagt ist, dann kommt die Bodenplatte rein.


----------



## krallowa (7. Okt. 2019)

Moin,

lese hier schon die ganze Zeit begeistert mit und muss sagen: RESPEKT.

Das wird ein Teich für die Ewigkeit und am Ende sicher ein schönes Ergebnis.
Vor allem die Doku hier ist echt gut gemacht, viele Fotos und auch Text dazu, danke.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Transp****r (7. Okt. 2019)

Vielen Dank Ralf,  ich habe mich sehr über das positive Feedback gefreut. Ich hoffe, der Teich hält lange und macht viel Freude.
Am Samstag gieße ich die Bodenplatte. Leider bin ich wirklich ganz alleine am Bauen und so dauert es eine Weile, bis man Fortschritte sieht.

Liebe Grüße Ron


----------



## Transp****r (7. Okt. 2019)

Heute war es trocken, habe Kies geholt um am Samstag die Bodenplatte zu gießen. Die Maulwurfshügel trocknen langsam. Was für eine Plackerei. Gehe jetzt erstmal zur Massage.


----------



## samorai (7. Okt. 2019)

Von Ron zu Ron!

Fuesse fesseln und am Galgen hoch ziehen lassen bis du auf den Schulterblaetter liegst. 
Entspannt und zieht alles in die richtige Form.


----------



## ralph_hh (9. Okt. 2019)

Ist das bei Dir noch warm genug? Unter 5° sollte man keinen Beton mehr gießen, es sei denn, der ist vorgewärmt..


----------



## troll20 (9. Okt. 2019)

@ralph_hh 
heute werden es hier wieder 17°C da seh ich keine Probleme. 
Da zu kommt das die Bodenplatte ja geschützt in der Baugrube liegt und wenn er dann noch eine Plane drüber zieht sollte es in Ruhe anbinden können in den nächsten 6 Wochen


----------



## troll20 (9. Okt. 2019)

Ach Mist jetzt soll er die Bodenplatte 


troll20 schrieb:


> anbinden


damit sie nicht weg läuft 

Bitte nicht anbinden, sondern in Ruhe beim  abbinden lassen.


----------



## Transp****r (9. Okt. 2019)

In 6 Wochen ist Winter. Wollte wenigstens noch die Wände hochziehen und die erste Schicht in Wage setzen


----------



## troll20 (9. Okt. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> In 6 Wochen ist Winter. Wollte wenigstens noch die Wände hochziehen und die erste Schicht in Wage setzen


Ja das ist schon klar, hat doch auch keiner was dagegen. Nur voll belasten solltest du erst nach vollständiger Trocknung und vorher wird dir deine Dichtschlämme auch nicht richtig halten


----------



## DbSam (9. Okt. 2019)

Hallo Ron,

keine Hektik, das kannst Du ...
Um Bedenken zu zerstreuen oder die beste Zeit für Deine Betonarbeiten zu ermitteln, da kannst Du wegen den Minimalanforderungen mal hier nachlesen.

Du baust keine Brücke und auch kein Deckenelement, bei Deinem Kunstwerk wirken zuerst einmal nur die normalen Kräfte - d.h. das Bauwerk muss sich selbst halten können.
Unbedingt zu beachten ist aber die Erreichung der Frostbeständigkeit.

Ebenfalls sollte die Hinterfüllung erst nach der Erreichung der normal erforderlichen Festigkeit (bei diesen Temperaturen ist von ca. sechs Wochen auszugehen) vorgenommen werden.


Gruß Carsten

Edit: 
Dichtschlämme: siehe Text dazu im obigen Link und ebenfalls dazu den Beitrag von René


PS:


Transporter schrieb:


> In 6 Wochen ist Winter.


Was ich hiermit bezweifeln wollen würde ...
Zumindest nicht bei Euch da oben ...


----------



## Transp****r (9. Okt. 2019)

Super Sache, dann bin ich etwas beruhigt. Dieses Jahr kommt kein Wasser mehr rein und auch keine dichtschlemme. Möchte aber die Wände und die Bodenplatte gerne fertig haben.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (9. Okt. 2019)

Halte die Bodenplatte schön feucht und mit Folie abgedeckt, damit sich keine Risse bilden.


----------



## Transp****r (10. Okt. 2019)

Heute alle Vorbereitungen getätigt, Armierung zur Verbindung der Bodenplatte mit den Wänden eingekürzt. Diese werden danach in die Bodenplatte gesteckt. Es regnet wieder.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (10. Okt. 2019)

Betonierst Du die erste Reihe Schalungssteine gleich in die Bodenplatte mit ein? Oder setzt Du die hinterher drauf?


----------



## Transp****r (11. Okt. 2019)

Nein, nur die Armierung kommt als Verbinder gleich rein. Ich lasse das dann erstmal trocknen und bringe dann die erste reihe in Waage drauf.


----------



## meinereiner (11. Okt. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> .... Ich lasse das dann erstmal trocknen und bringe dann die erste reihe in Waage drauf.



[Klugscheißermode On]

Nicht trocknen! Abbinden!
Trocknen ist bei Beton in diesem Sinne schlecht. Der braucht Feuchtigkeit um richtig 'abzubinden' also fest zu werden.
Die ersten Tage nach dem Betonieren darauf achten, dass man ihn feucht hält.

Du kannst ja immer mal wieder Zement kaufen gehen, dann regnet es ja bekanntlich immer, und dann übernimmt die Natur das Feuchthalten .

[Klugscheißermode Off]


----------



## Transp****r (11. Okt. 2019)

So heute war Sonnenschein und ich habe angefangen die Platte zu gießen, noch 3 cm fehlen aber ich musste abbrechen. Es regnet. Ich hoffe, der Beton härtet trotzdem aus. Eine Plane scheidet aus. Dann brechen mir die Wände runter. Es ist leichter Regen. Ab 20 Uhr kein Regen mehr angesagt. Ich hoffe es bleibt dann trocken. Morgen gieße ich gleich früh die restlichen 3 cm. Dann ist hoffentlich noch genug feuchte für eine stabile Verbindung.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (11. Okt. 2019)

Ups, 3cm fehlen noch - ist glaub ich jetzt nicht so gut. Und morgen nachbetonieren, hm, ich glaub, das ist so ziemlich sche... . Hab gelernt, dass man das so nicht machen sollte. Da hab ich große Bedenken bzgl. einer stabilen Verbindung. Aber gut, ich hab bisher noch keine Bodenplatten für Teiche betoniert sondern nur für in und um Häuser.

Der Beton härtet sicherlich aus, Feuchtigkeit/Regen tut ihm dabei gut. Du solltest ja auch keine PLANE drauf legen, sondern eine FOLIE, diese dünnen Malerfolien reichen dafür vollkommen aus. Und die ruinieren auch Deine Wände nicht.


----------



## Transp****r (11. Okt. 2019)

Tja was soll ich machen? Es ist dunkel es regnet und ich hatte keine Wahl. Da es hier um eine druckbelastung geht, hält es vielleicht.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (11. Okt. 2019)

Ich hätte eine große Plane über die Baustelle gemacht (sofern der Regen den Beton ansonsten zu sehr aufgewässert hätte) und zwecks dem Dunkel - Baustrahler. Aber in jedem Fall fertig betoniert. Man hat immer eine Wahl.

War bei meinen Bauarbeiten auch des häufigeren durchgeweicht (hätte auch am liebsten alles hingeschmissen), hab aber beim Betonieren nie in der Art unterbrochen.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (11. Okt. 2019)

Nachtrag zu meinem Beitrag #190:
Die FOLIE muss direkt auf dem frischen Beton liegen, ohne Abstand, direkter flächiger Kontakt!


----------



## Transp****r (12. Okt. 2019)

Ich hab die ganze Nacht auf anraten geschindert. Die Nachbarn waren begeistert. Da ich kein baustrahler habe, blieb nur Taschenlampe. Es ist nicht 100 prozentig glatt und eben aber wenn die erste Reihe schalungssteine gesetzt ist, nutze ich Nivellierung für das finish. Die Fische mögen mir verzeihen.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (12. Okt. 2019)

Hast super gemacht, Respekt. Ist in jedem Fall "das Richtigste" gewesen auch wenn's sicherlich keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat. Kenn das leider auch nur zu gut mit meinem Höfchen hier.

Ist doch erstmal glatt genug. Wenn's glatter sein muss entweder schleifen oder mit der Dichtschlämme etwas ausgleichen.
Halt die Bodenplatte jetzt aber ausreichend feucht in den nächsten Tagen. Oberfläche nass spritzen mit dem Schlauch (oder durch Regen) und dann dünne Folie flächig drauf, dass die Nässe drunter bleibt. Sonst bilden sich auf der ganzen Fläche Haarrisse. Wenn Du keine Folie hast, über den Tag mehrfach Nass spritzen, Oberfläche nicht abtrocknen lassen.


----------



## Transp****r (12. Okt. 2019)

Mach ich, bin echt fix und alle. Gibt ja Nivellierung, welche selbst verläuft. Aber das sieht man sowieso nie wieder.


----------



## Transp****r (12. Okt. 2019)

Wieviele Tage muss man das denn nass halten?


----------



## Wachtlerhof (12. Okt. 2019)

Kann ich nachvollziehen, dass Du jetzt fix und alle bist. Aber für des Gelingen des Teichbaus hat sich das schon gelohnt. 

Da ich die genaue Zusammensetzung Deines Betons/... nicht kenne, gehe ich mal von ca. 3 Wochen aus. Da sollten dann ca. 70% des Betons (klassischer 08/15 Beton) ausgehärtet sein. Damit bin ich zur Zeit des Selbermischens gut gefahren. (Hatte seinerzeit 67t Sand zu Mörtel bzw. Beton verarbeitet. Danach bin ich dann auf Ort-/Transportbeton umgestiegen.)


----------



## Wachtlerhof (12. Okt. 2019)

Was ich nicht weiß, mich aber sehr interessiert, wie wird die Dichtigkeit zwischen Bodenplatte und Schalungssteinen hergestellt?

Kommt da Haftgrund dazwischen oder eine Dichtmatte oder ...? Wie macht man das?


----------



## Transp****r (12. Okt. 2019)

Also ich werde die erste Reihe Steine Mauern, so das die schön in Waage sind. Dann wird ausgegossen. Dann armiere ich die Wände, die Ecken bekommen eine Kehle und dann kommt dichtschlemme drauf. Das sollte dann dicht sein


----------



## Transp****r (12. Okt. 2019)

Habe schön gewässert. Es ist relativ eben. Paar senken sind drin aber es geht bei den Verhältnissen die ich hatte. Habe schon die erste Ladung schalungssteine geholt. Ich habe mich für 11,5 cm entschieden. Das Erdreich ist relativ fest und ich werden den Abstand zwischen Erde und Schalung ebenfalls mit Beton voll gießen. Dann sind außen alle Fugen zu und eine schutzschicht zusätzlich.


----------



## Whyatt (12. Okt. 2019)

Die Steine hatte ich auch... von einem Baumarkt mit H...
Die hatten bei mir ganz schön Toleranzen. Am besten nicht zu genau nehmen mit dem ins Wasser setzen, sonst bist du stundenlang am korrigieren. Viel Erfolg


----------



## PeBo (12. Okt. 2019)

Sag mal, du hast doch so Armierungsstifte zurechtgeschnitten die du in deine Bodenplatte stecken wolltest. Auf den Bildern kann ich davon nichts entdecken.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Transp****r (12. Okt. 2019)

Ja, weil es dunkel war und ich weder Kraft noch nerven noch Licht hatte, werden ich die Löcher dann bohren. Geht leider nicht mehr anders. Ja bei h war ich auch.


----------



## 4711LIMA (13. Okt. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> .......und ich werden den Abstand zwischen Erde und Schalung ebenfalls mit Beton voll gießen



Das würde ich mir genau überlegen. Bin zwar kein Baumensch aber in so einem Fall spricht man von verlorener Schalung. Der Druck des Betons versucht Dir dann die Mauer umzuwerfen. Also den Abstand zwischen Wand und Mauer erst dann vergießen wenn die Mauer vollkommen fertig und abgebunden hat


----------



## troll20 (13. Okt. 2019)

Und was ist wenn du doch noch mal daran musst/ willst?
Die Schalsteine mit Eisen drin sind ja schon eine Qual aber davor nochmal 30 - 40 cm Beton. Und den gibt es ja auch nicht für umsonst. 
Wenn dann würde ich dort Dämmung (Styrodur) und Noppenbahn einbringen und den Rest mit groben Splitt als Nagerschutz und zur Drainage auffüllen.


----------



## Transp****r (13. Okt. 2019)

30 cm? Leute wir reden über 3 cm zwischen schalungsstein und Erde.


----------



## troll20 (13. Okt. 2019)

Okay, die Bilder erwecken einen anderen Eindruck dann halt nur Styrodur und Noppenbahn und den Rest mit etwas Sand


----------



## Whyatt (13. Okt. 2019)

Ich denke bei 3 cm wird es schwierig Noppenbahn oder gar Styrodur einzubringen. Ist zwar ne gerade Wand aber die Abstände zur Mauer werden variieren weil immer mal wieder ein Stein hervorschaut etc.
Alles andere als die 3 cm mit irgendetwas einzuschwemmen oder aufzufüllen, sei es mit Beton, Sand, Split, Erde wird nicht funktionieren und ich denke das ist auch mehr als in Ordnung. Was soll schon passieren?


----------



## Transp****r (13. Okt. 2019)

Während die Bodenplatte härtet, habe ich heute schonmal die Steine abgezeichnet. Die Ecken werde ich so anpassen, dass es eine umlaufende Armierung und Füllung gibt. Kontrolle war auch dabei. Die Steine sind leider unterschiedlich von der Toleranz.


----------



## Transp****r (13. Okt. 2019)

Darum werde ich estrich Armierung dazwischen stellen und dann den Spalt vollgiessen. 3 cm werden nicht so ein Druck erzeugen


----------



## Transp****r (13. Okt. 2019)

Heute nochmal angeschaut. Am Rand ist eine Stelle wo etwas Lehm drauf gefallen ist. Aber das deckt nachher die Wand ab, welche ja auch ausgegossen wird. Ansonsten bin ich relativ zufrieden. Auf dem letzten Bild sieht man nochmal den Abstand. Sind maximal 3 cm. Da werde ich mit Beton auffüllen, wenn die Wand steht. Als Schutz gegen Wurzeln und so.


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Da werde ich mit Beton auffüllen, wenn die Wand steht. Als Schutz gegen Wurzeln und so.



Du schützt eine Mauer aus vergossenen Betonsteinen mit Beton vor Durchwurzelung? 

Ich persönlich würde eher den Vorschlag von René favorisieren, wenn da etwas mehr als drei Zentimeter Platz wären.
Sind es aber nicht, deshalb würde ich den Zwischenraum mit Sand verfüllen. Diesen etwas einschwemmen, damit alle Löcher ausgefüllt werden ...

Beton ist teurer, macht viel mehr Arbeit, müsste in diesem Falle auch sehr, sehr dünn angerührt werden, entspricht somit keiner Spezifikation mehr und eine Verdichtung mittels Flaschenrüttler ist sicher auch nicht möglich.
Diese 'Pampe' bringt Dir daher in diesem Falle: Nichts - aber auch wirklich gar nichts. 



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Baumensch aber in so einem Fall spricht man von verlorener Schalung.


Nee, von 'verlorener Schalung' spricht man in solchen Fällen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (13. Okt. 2019)

Das mag sein und doch fühle ich mich damit besser weil halt mit flüssigem Beton doch nochmal die Ritzen von außen geschlossen werden und 3 cm mehr Beton mehr Stabilität ergeben. Vielleicht irre ich mich auch und mache mir unnötig mehr Arbeit.


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2019)

Für mehr Stabilität hättest Du die weiter oben vorgeschlagenen 17er Steine nehmen sollen. Diese lassen sich auch einfacher verfüllen und ebenso auch der Beton besser verdichten.

Ansonsten:
Stell Dir praktisch vor was alles mit Deiner 'Dreckwand' passiert, während Du den Beton in den 3cm Spalt einfüllst/reinquetschst ...
An diese 'Schicht' kannst Du keine weiteren großartigen Ansprüche stellen. 
Das könnte man vielleicht als 'Entsorgung' machen, wenn vom angelieferterten Fertigbeton noch etwas übrig ist. Also bevor das Zeugs dann als Klumpen in der Gegend liegt ...

Bei etwas mehr Platz hätte ich Dir vielleicht auch zu Schaumbeton raten können, da dieser auch eine isolierende Funktion erfüllen kann.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ralph_hh (14. Okt. 2019)

Normalerweise macht man da eine Böschung, 45°, damit keine Erde auf die Bodenplatte rieselt. Und das verfüllt man dann später, wenn die Wand steht mit Sand, den man lageweise verdichtet. So entsteht jeder Keller.

Ansonsten macht man da ohne Böschung in der Grube zu den Wänden hin mindestens aus Gründen des Arbeitsschutzes eine Abstützung, damit nicht die Erdwände zwischendrin nachgeben und den, der da unten einsam buddelt verschütten. Ich hoffe, der Schutzengel passt weiterhin gut auf.


----------



## Transp****r (14. Okt. 2019)

Ich hab leider keinen Platz. Somit muss es auch so funktionieren.


----------



## DbSam (14. Okt. 2019)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Ansonsten macht man da ohne Böschung in der Grube zu den Wänden hin mindestens aus Gründen des Arbeitsschutzes eine Abstützung, damit nicht die Erdwände zwischendrin nachgeben und den, der da unten einsam buddelt verschütten.


*hüstelhust*
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann gilt das ab einer Tiefe von 1,25 m, wenn die Neigung und  ...

Die Baugrube war 1,50 m tief, die Bodenplatte ist jetzt drin - d.h. aktuelle Tiefe 1,30 m.
Zumindest aktuell passt doch alles irgendwie ...  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wachtlerhof (14. Okt. 2019)

... und die Sauberkeitsschicht geht von den 1,30 doch auch noch ab, oder?


----------



## krallowa (15. Okt. 2019)

Moin,

was soll man da lang diskutieren, es wird so oder so funktionieren ob Sand Beton oder alte Joghurtbecher.
Die Schalungssteine mit Beton und Eisen halten alles ab und das Ding wird am Ende gut aussehen.
Aber schön das man jetzt auch noch über Böschung, Abstützung und Arbeitssicherheit diskutiert wo die ganze Geschichte schon wieder nach oben gezogen wird.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Teich4You (15. Okt. 2019)

Moin.

Ein Fundament auf einem Fundament habe ich noch nicht gesehen. 
Hätte man nicht machen müssen, aber bringt auch niemanden um.
Der Rest gedeiht ja ganz gut. 
Lese gespannt mit.


----------



## Transp****r (17. Okt. 2019)

Ihr seid alle süß, ich arbeite in der,  3 in einem Büro und einer arbeitet Branche, ich habe es mit Zahlen und nicht mit der hohen Kunst des Tiefbau zu tun. Aber hier gibt es wie mir scheint auch Abhängigkeit und Zahlen, welche im Verhältnis stehen sollten. Egal, ich versuche das nach bestem Gewissen und wie ich mich damit wohl fühle durchzuführen. Es soll ein Hobby sein und ja, es soll lange halten. Die Schalungssteine habe ich nun auf einer Seite entsprechend geschnitten. Ich werde Diese versetzt setzen. Da ich die Woche Spätschicht habe, schaffe ich kaum etwas. Hinzu kommt der Regen. Am Samstag oder Sonntag werde ich die erste Schicht in Waage mauern, dann die Löcher für die Armierung in die Bodenplatte bohren. Dann immer weiter, wie es die Zeit erlaubt.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Okt. 2019)

Nicht vergessen von außen noch eine Styrodurplatte dazwischen zu klemmen frü ein wenig Isolation.
Der Platz sieht jetzt schon sehr beengt aus.


----------



## Transp****r (17. Okt. 2019)

Da passt nichts mehr zwischen. Gieße Beton dahinter, sehr flüssig, dass schützt auch etwas.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Okt. 2019)

Wenn du Dichtschlämme nutzt wird der Beton die Temperatur vom Wasser annehmen.
Sollte es im Erdreich kälter sein, entsteht eine Wärmebrücke.
Ich meine Styrodur gibt es auch in 2cm.
Besser als nichts?


----------



## troll20 (17. Okt. 2019)

Alternativ Poraver hinterrieseln lassen


----------



## Transp****r (18. Okt. 2019)

Morgen geht es weiter. Ich hoffe es regnet nicht wieder.


----------



## Transp****r (19. Okt. 2019)

So, heute ging es weiter. Die erste Reihe ist gesetzt und muss härten. Ich hoffe die Größenunterschiede sind nicht so extrem.


----------



## Transp****r (19. Okt. 2019)

Leider habe ich die Runde nicht ganz geschafft. Naja, dann geht es morgen weiter.


----------



## Transp****r (20. Okt. 2019)

Fertig mit der ersten Reihe


----------



## Transp****r (20. Okt. 2019)

Noch paar Bilder. Morgen bohre ich Löcher in das Fundament.


----------



## Zacky (20. Okt. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 211920



Was hast Du hier angezeichnet? Ist das Loch für einen Folienflansch oder nur für ein Rohr gedacht?

Für ein einfaches Rohr sicher gerade ausreichend, aber für einen Folienflansch - je nach Durchmesser - evtl. zu klein.


----------



## Transp****r (20. Okt. 2019)

Da kommt das Rohr für den skimmer durch


----------



## troll20 (20. Okt. 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> Folienflansch


Wird es wohl nicht geben wenn er weiter bei der Dichtschlämme bleibt.


----------



## Transp****r (21. Okt. 2019)

Bleibt er.


----------



## Transp****r (21. Okt. 2019)

Heute habe ich fix die Löcher in die Bodenplatte gebohrt und die Bolzen eingeführt. Natürlich habe ich den Dreck weg gesaugt.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (21. Okt. 2019)

Denk dran, beim Verfüllen die nächsten Stangen zwecks Reihenverbindung einzustecken.


----------



## Transp****r (22. Okt. 2019)

Heute erstmal die erste Reihe noch schnell halb verfüllt. Da kommen noch die Löcher für die Stangen der Armierung rein. Wenn die Reihe ausgehärtet ist, dann geht es an das Armieren. Waagerechte und senkrecht mit Verbindern und dann 2 Reihen drauf, wieder verfüllen und wieder 2 Reihen drauf. Man freut sich über kleine Schritte. Ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt noch bisl ohne Frost.


----------



## samorai (22. Okt. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt noch bisl ohne Frost.



Na ja etwas kühler soll es nächste Woche werden.
Eine Plane zum abdecken zu besorgen wäre nicht so schlecht. 

Beton erzeugt Wärme bei der Verarbeitung. 
Falls es doch etwas kühl werden sollte, stellst Du ne Kerze rein, das reicht wenn Du abdecken tust.


----------



## Transp****r (23. Okt. 2019)

Heute wieder Material geholt. Morgen nochmal Kies und dann kann es am Wochenende endlich losgehen.


----------



## Whyatt (23. Okt. 2019)

Wie tief wird dein Teich? Auf dem Foto sieht es nach 4 Schalsteinen aus?


----------



## Transp****r (24. Okt. 2019)

Moin, 5 Schalungssteine a 25 cm + 5 -10 cm Ringanker oben.


----------



## Transp****r (24. Okt. 2019)

Heute nach der Arbeit gleich wieder die zweite Reihe angefangen zu mauern. Ecken habe ich zum Teil geschnitten aber noch nicht gemauert.


----------



## Transp****r (25. Okt. 2019)

So, zweite Reihe fast fertig. Leider sind die Schalungssteine sehr sehr ungenau. Nicht nur das sie sich in der Höhe unterscheiden, manche sind nicht im Winkel und fallen von links nach rechts ab. Somit muss ich jede Reihe einzeln mauern, dass kostet Zeit.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (25. Okt. 2019)

Wann verfüllst Du die Steine? Doch nicht erst, wenn Du mit dem Hochmauern fertig bist, oder?


----------



## samorai (25. Okt. 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> wenn Du mit dem Hochmauern fertig bist, oder?



Wann denn?

Brauch er noch ein langen Dildo. 
Um ihn zu verdichten. 

Nein Spaß beiseite keiner bestellt nach einer Reihe ne Beton Kuh.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (25. Okt. 2019)

Wieso nach einer Reihe. Es ist doch schon die 3te Reihe angefangen. Und soweit mein Kenntnisstand sollte man spätestens bei einem halben Meter mit dem Verfüllen gleichziehen. Sonst bekommst doch Luftnester rein und kannst auch nicht mehr ordentlich verdichten. Außerdem glaub ich nicht an die Betonkuh, sondern eher an selbstgemachten Verfüllbeton.


----------



## samorai (25. Okt. 2019)

Naja dann kläre ich mal auf.
Selbst ist der Mann.

Wenn der Guss vom Beton in einen Rutsch erfolgt ist es besser. Um eine bessere Haftung auf vorhandenes zu bewirken sollte die vorherige Schicht mit Wasser benetzt werden, diesen Vorgang andauernd zu wiederholen ist ja doof.
So wird auch kein Haus gebaut.
Denn diese Steine sind nicht nur für Teich oder Filter Anlagen geeignet.

Und das verdichten für kleinere Bauten geht so :
Munierdraht in die Bohrmaschine spannen und drehen lassen.

Somit hast du einen Quirl der die Luft nach oben entweichen lässt.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (25. Okt. 2019)

Dass es immer besser ist, in einem Rutsch zu betonieren als mehrmals anzusetzen ist klar. Hab ich auch immer so gehandhabt.

Ich hab allerdings noch nie einen Teich gebaut bzw. mit Schalungssteinen gearbeitet. (Doch - hab mir welche geholt als Untergestell für Pflanzenkörbe in der Goldfischpfütze.)

So, wie Du es beschreibst, hört es sich zumindest praktikabel an. Ob es aber tatsächlich alle Luftnester eliminiert und ordentlich verdichtet bei versetzt aufgemauerten Schalungssteinen - kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich hab es anders gelernt bekommen.


----------



## samorai (25. Okt. 2019)

Mal ne Frage an "Transporter".

Meinst du wirklich ein Ringanker her zustellen ist Sinnig.

In den Mauern ist Muniereisen und Beton. 
Ich frage mich wo sollen die denn hin und im Ringanker ist auch nichts anderes wie Beton und Muniereisen. 
Der Ringanker bezieht sich mehr auf gemauerte Gebäude.
Darum heißt er Ringanker um alles vor dem Dachstuhl zusammen zu halten.


----------



## samorai (25. Okt. 2019)

He Wachtlerhof vermutlich wird der Beton eher etwas dünner sein bei dem Einfüllen und wenn es Reihe für Reihe geschieht glaube ich nicht mal das er die Bohrmaschine braucht.
Und wenn mal eine Luftblase drin ist wird es das ganze Konstrukt nicht zerstören, dafür ist genug Eisen vorhanden.

Wenn du es gelernt hast kannst du bestimmt auch bessere Vorschläge mit einbringen.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (25. Okt. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Wenn du es gelernt hast kannst du bestimmt auch bessere Vorschläge mit einbringen.



Ich bin kein gelernter Maurer- und Betonmeister. Aber ich habe hier bei der Sanierung unseres Höfchens sehr viele t Beton verarbeitet. Hierbei ging es um Mauern, Mauern unterfangen, Decken und Bodenplatten. Bei allen meinen Betonierarbeiten hatte ich einen Maurer- und Betonmeister an der Hand, nach dessen Anweisungen und Erklärungen ich entspr. gearbeitet habe, der meine Arbeiten begleitete und kontrollierte.

Was ich zum Thema Schalungssteine weiß, hatte ich ja schon gesagt. Selbst habe ich hier noch keine verarbeitet, ausgenommen als Podest für Pflanzenkörbe hingestellt (hatte ich aber auch schon gesagt). Dass die von Dir vorgeschlagene Arbeitsweise funktioniert, kann ich mir vorstellen, aber ich kann es nicht beurteilen (hatte ich aber auch schon gesagt). Mir hatte man gelernt, dass man mit dem Verfüllen ab einem 1/2m Höhe beginnen sollte, sowie mich auf die Probleme hinsichtlich verdichten und Lufteinschlüsse entspr. hingewiesen.

Ich will hier niemandem vorgeben, was richtig ist. Nur bin ich der Meinung, gerade bei Maurer- und Betonierarbeiten, lieber vorher mal drüber nachgedacht und gesprochen, als hinterher Problembehandlung und -behebung machen zu müssen. Das schont ungemein die Knochen und die Nerven. (Mauern und Beton weg pickeln kann ich nämlich zwischenzeitlich auch.)


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Okt. 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Mauern und Beton weg pickeln kann ich nämlich zwischenzeitlich auch)



Blöd finde ich beim Beton "wegpickeln" wenn man ihn selbst mal betoniert hat, und sich dann fragt warum man es damals gut gemeint und soviel Zement zugegeben hat.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (26. Okt. 2019)

Selbstbetoniertes brauchte ich bisher noch nicht wegpickeln, waren alles nur Altlasten.


----------



## Transp****r (26. Okt. 2019)

Moin, wow, so viel Post. Nun die erste Reihe wurde ja schon zur Hälfte mit Beton gefüllt und mit der Bodenplatte durch Armierung verbunden. Nun habe ich die zweite Reihe gemauert. Leider muss ich auf Grund der ungeraden Steine jede Reihe für sich mauern und jeden Stein in der Höhe anpassen. Sind 5 Steine übereinander, dann ist die Endhöhe erreicht. Dann wird eingeschalt und armiert. Senkrecht armiert. Waagerecht liegt in jeder Reihe drin. Am Schluss wird alles vollgegossen in einem Rutsch. Leider manuell aber es hilft ja nichts. Wie schon anfangs erwähnt, steht die Anlieferung in keinem Verhältnis. Die Seite zum Erdreich habe ich schon bis zur zweiten Reihe mit einer Mischung aus Lehm und Zement aufgefüllt.


----------



## Transp****r (26. Okt. 2019)

Heute das Wetter genutzt und die Seiten hinterfüllt, wo ich nicht mehr dran muss. Des Weiteren habe ich die Reihe 3 sortiert und die Ecken geschnitten. Bleibt es trocken, werde ich die Reihe morgen mauern.


----------



## Transp****r (26. Okt. 2019)

Noch mehr


----------



## Transp****r (27. Okt. 2019)

Heute Vormittag war Regen und so habe ich am Nachmittag paar Steine der dritten Reihe gemauert. Jetzt wird es auch noch früher dunkel und langsam kalt.


----------



## troll20 (27. Okt. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Heute Vormittag war Regen





Transporter schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es auch noch früher dunkel und langsam kalt.


Wem Sag's du das,  richtiger Mist heute.
Drum sitz ich lieber beim Mexikaner und warte bis die F1 startet.


----------



## Transp****r (27. Okt. 2019)

Ich sitze daheim, schaue auf die Baustelle und hoffe, dass es alles gut wird


----------



## samorai (27. Okt. 2019)

Oh, noch ein F1 Fan.


----------



## Transp****r (30. Okt. 2019)

Es war sehr kalt die letzte Nacht, auch heute wieder im -Bereich. Habe heute Material geholt. Vielleicht geht es morgen weiter.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (30. Okt. 2019)

Drück Dir die Daumen, dass noch ein paar wärmere Tage und Nächte kommen und Du die Maurer- und Betonierarbeiten noch beenden kannst bevor der Vollwinter anrückt.


----------



## troll20 (30. Okt. 2019)

Ab Freitag soll wohl erstmal der Nachtfrost für beendet erklärt werden. Dafür kommt dann wieder Regen


----------



## Transp****r (31. Okt. 2019)

Heute nach der Arbeit die paar letzten Sonnenstrahlen für Reihe 3 genutzt.


----------



## DbSam (31. Okt. 2019)

Wenn es bei Dir wirklich so kalt ist/wird, dann würde ich wenigstens eine Decke drüber schmeißen, so dass die kalte Luft etwas abgehalten wird.
Die Wärmeentwicklung bei solch einer dünnen Fuge kann man vergessen ...
 


Ich drück die Daumen
Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (1. Nov. 2019)

Ach Carsten wo du dich schon wieder rum treibst. 
Auf jedenfall stimmt deine app nicht mal ansatzweise, es sei denn das war die Prognose für die Kellerwohnung in einem Plattenbau. 
Um 22:00 hatten wir hier schon -5° und jetzt sind wir schon wieder auf -1° rauf. Heut am Tage soll es auf +7° ansteigen und in der nächsten Nacht sogar auf +9° und Regen 
Na zumindest braucht er dann den Beton nicht feucht halten


----------



## Transp****r (1. Nov. 2019)

Tja, wenn ich schon mal baue, dann kommen immer Probleme


----------



## Transp****r (1. Nov. 2019)

Heute ging das Wetter so und ich habe Material geholt und Reihe 3 beendet. Morgen schneide ich Reihe 4 auf Mass.


----------



## DbSam (1. Nov. 2019)

Wenn ich Transporter wäre, dann würde ich wahrscheinlich morgen die Innereien bis zur Hälfte der Reihe 3 verfüllen und verdichten.
Bei fünf Reihen und diesem minimalen Zwischenraum wäre ich mir sonst nicht ganz sicher, ob dann die unteren Reihen ordentlich verfüllt und verdichtet werden können ...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## meinereiner (2. Nov. 2019)

Normalerweise wäre ja nochmal der Hinweis auf einen kleinen Betonrüttler (Durchmesser 35 mm) von mir gekommen. Hab's ja hier schon mal geschrieben.
Aber bei den schmalen Schalsteinen die Transporter hier verwendet, kommt man damit nicht an den horizontalen Baustahlstangen vorbei.
Da bleibt wahrscheinlich als beste Methode die von Samorai erwähnte: eine Baustahlstange mit der Bohrmaschine drehen.
Und zum Einfüllen des Betons würde ich auf jeden Fall aus Holz so eine Art Trichter bauen, den man oben auf den Schalsteinen aufsetzen kann
Das macht das Einfüllen *viel* einfacher. Unterschätz das bitte nicht. Die Zeit, die der Bau so eines Trichters benötigt, sparst du dir beim Einfüllen mehrfach.

Servus
Robert


----------



## Wachtlerhof (2. Nov. 2019)

Ein Dachrinnen-Trichterstutzen mit einem kurzen Stückchen Rohr dran funktioniert auch super.


----------



## Transp****r (2. Nov. 2019)

Werde alles komplett füllen wenn die Steine fertig gesetzt sind und die Schalung für den Ringanker angebracht ist. Habe heute trotz Regen die Reihe 4 geschnitten und die Löcher zum Übergang in die Flachwasserzone geschnitten.


----------



## DbSam (2. Nov. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Werde alles komplett füllen wenn die Steine fertig gesetzt sind und die Schalung für den Ringanker angebracht ist.


So wie sich Deine Postings immer lesen, habe ich dies schon vermutet.

Mach die Brühe dann nicht gar so dünn, denk an den Wasserzementwert ...
(Vermutlich hätte ich diesen Tipp aber ebenso meinem Schuhschrank geben oder diesen in den Wald hinausposaunen können. lol )


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (2. Nov. 2019)

Ich versuche einen Mittelweg zu finden. Wird schon werden.


----------



## Whyatt (2. Nov. 2019)

Ich hatte auch die Steine und 3 Stk. Übereinander verfüllt. Durch die horizontalen Eisen bleibt nicht viel Platz um mit einer Stange oder Latte zu verdichten. Bei 5 Reihen übereinander wird das nicht besser. Also genug Zeit einplanen und ich denke auch: Das wird schon... ist ja nicht freistehend.


----------



## Transp****r (2. Nov. 2019)

Es war dann doch schönes Wetter und so habe ich die Reihe 4 gemauert. Langsam bekomme ich Übung. Stahl ist auch wieder drin. Nach Reihe 5 kommt die Schalung für den Ringanker und dann der Guss.


----------



## Transp****r (2. Nov. 2019)

Wie seid ihr vorgegangen nachdem ausgießen? Erst die Wände mit Tiefengrund behandeln oder erst die Wände mit flexkleber verfugen? Ich möchte die Wände dann noch armieren mit armierungsmörtel und Gewebe und den Boden mit selbstverlaufender Niveliermasse ausgleichen. Erst wenn alle Kanten abgerundet sind und die Wände trocken und glatt, würde ich mit dichtschlemme anfangen.


----------



## samorai (2. Nov. 2019)

Tipp : Im Dachdecker Handel gibt es Schaum Keile, das erspart dir jede Menge Arbeit und gefummle.


----------



## Transp****r (2. Nov. 2019)

Wofür nehme ich diese keile?


----------



## samorai (2. Nov. 2019)

Natürlich für alle Ecken!
Wird mit Dispensionskleber fixiert.
Dann ziehst du deinen Armierungsmörtel + Gaze da auf und danach die Dichtschlämme.
So wolltest du es doch machen.
Das Plus liegt in den Senkrechten, da sparst du sehr viel Kellenarbeit.


----------



## Transp****r (2. Nov. 2019)

Cool. Hast Du mal ein Bild davon? Halten die dem Wasserdruck stand


----------



## samorai (2. Nov. 2019)

Leider nicht, kein Foto.


Transporter schrieb:


> die


Denke schon, du ziehst ja Gewebe und Armierungsmoertel rüber, das lässt nicht viel zu.


----------



## troll20 (3. Nov. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Wie seid ihr vorgegangen nachdem ausgießen


Nix der gleichen. Senkrecht runter gebudelt Vlies rein Folie drüber, Wasser marsch.

Was ich jedoch nehmen würde sind diese Dichtbänder für die Ecken. Insbesondere die fertigen Ecken. So ein Bauwerksriss geht schnell mal durch die Abdichtung. 
Und auf Nivellierung der Bodenplatte würde ich auch verzichten. Da unten hast du es ständig mit Feuchtigkeit zu tun, das mögen diese Ausgleichmassen selten.


----------



## Transp****r (3. Nov. 2019)

Heute habe ich mit Reihe 5 begonnen. Es hat die ganze Nacht geregnet leider. Somit steht wieder Wasser im Teich.


----------



## Transp****r (3. Nov. 2019)

Der Nachmittag ging so und so habe ich weiter gemauert. Reihe 5 ist bis auf die Ecken fertig. Die muss ich erst schneiden. Geht heute leider nicht wegen Ruhestörung. Vielleicht klappt es nach der Arbeit morgen. Hinter den Schalungssteine und dem Erdreich werde ich wieder mit einem Zementlehmgemisch verfüllen. Kies muss ich auch wieder holen.


----------



## Transp****r (6. Nov. 2019)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den gelben drainage Rohren? Wenn man diese unter einer groben kiesschicht im filterbecken verlegt, kann dann noch genug Wasser abgepumpt bzw. gesaugt werden? Oder ist der durchfluss zu gering? Ich würde mir vorstellen, In die zweite Folterkammer auf den Boden die drainage Rohre. Diese sind mit grobem Schotter und den schilfpflanzen abgedeckt. Der Ausgang führt über kg Rohre zu Filterkammer 3 die wieder in drainage Rohr mündet und durch Schotter und die schilfpflanzen herausquillt. Dann mündet es in der 4 Kammer und von da mit Pumpe zurück ins Becken. Kammer 4 wird dann die Helix Kammer.


----------



## DbSam (6. Nov. 2019)

Warum die gelben, warum nicht gleich die orangenen?
Das wäre so ein Fall, bei dem es ausnahmsweise mal auf die Länge ankommt ... 

Ansonsten habe ich Dein geplantes System jetzt nicht ganz so richtig verstanden und sehe mich deshalb außerstande, eine vernünftige Antwort zu geben.
Vielleicht kannst Du mal eine kleine Skizze hochladen, wäre vermutlich sehr hilfreich. 
Im Moment kenne ich nur Deine schön dekorierte Teichlochbaustelle, aber nicht das ganze Konzept dahinter. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (6. Nov. 2019)

Skizze folgt


----------



## Transp****r (6. Nov. 2019)

Skizze habe ich auf der Arbeit, kommt morgen. Habe heute fix die Rohre für zu und Ablauf sowie den Übergang zum Naturteich eingemauert. Natürlich vorher angeraut und gereinigt. Dann schön Mörtel in die Hohlräume gedrückt und die Rohre versenkt. Wird ja noch mit dichtschlemme drüber gepinselt


----------



## DbSam (6. Nov. 2019)

Ich frage jetzt nicht, wie Du dann in diesen Fällen die Schalungssteine verfüllst, wenn die Rohre schon drin sind ...
Oder wurde das gleich mit erledigt?
 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (6. Nov. 2019)

Was meinst Du? Die Rohre müssen doch rein bevor die Steine verfüllt werden. Lg Ron


----------



## DbSam (6. Nov. 2019)

Na ja, ich hätte erst die unter dem Rohr liegende Kammer weitestgehend verfüllt und verdichtet.
Im gleichen Arbeitsgang dann das Rohr reingesteckt, den Rest eingefüllt und verdichtet.

So musst Du den ganzen Beton für die darunterliegenden 3 Reihen durch kleine Durchgänge an den Rohren vorbei quetschen:
 

Kann man natürlich so machen...
Z.Bsp. im Sommer, wenn es warm ist, wenn man viel Zeit und nichts weiter zu tun hat, ...
Oder z.Bsp auch, wenn man sich selbst bestrafen will. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (6. Nov. 2019)

Ich war schon immer Meister der Selbstbestrafung egal ob bei der Wahl der Frau, des Autos usw. warum nicht auch mal so. Verstehe Deine Bedenken. Werde den Beton etwas flüssiger anrühren. Die Schalungssteine saugen Wasser wie doll. Werde die vorher noch wässern.


----------



## samorai (6. Nov. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Z.Bsp. im Sommer, wenn es warm ist, wenn man viel Zeit und nichts weiter zu tun hat, ...
> Oder z.



He Ron!
Das ist genau die richtige Jahreszeit für Beton.
Lass Carsten sein Beton ruhig im Sommer machen, auf das er schön schnell anzieht.


Transporter schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den gelben drainage Rohren?



Mach nicht so ein Unfug. 
Das Wasser soll locker durch den Filter laufen, ausserdem ist der Stau im vorigen Filter vorprogammiert.
Verwende stapelbare Kisten aus PVC.
ZB. Diese  
Die kann man ganz gut mit einer Stichsäge zuschneiden und mit Filtermedien bestücken (Japan Matten, liegende Bürsten).
Die erste umgedreht einbauen und die anderen darüber, auch dein __ Schilf kann da rein.


----------



## DbSam (6. Nov. 2019)

lol
Na ja, mittlerweile bekommst Du doch dort nur noch extrem verdünntes Wasser durch.
Und wie willst Du eine solche Suppe durch das Nadelöhr verdichten?


Wenn ich Transporter wäre, würde ich in die Finsternis hinausgehen, die paar Rohre aus den Löchern ziehen und diese an die Seite legen.
Dann noch das bissel Beton an den Rohren und Löchern abkratzen. Fertsch für heute.
Wenn Du die Schalungssteine verfüllst, dann die Kammern bis Unterkante Loch auffüllen, verdichten, Rohr einschieben, weiter Beton einfüllen. Fertsch.
Insgesamt geht das schneller als die elende Fummelei und es ist auch nicht zu verachten, dass aus Betonsuppe ein 'Irgendwasmedium' mit hundsmiserablen Werten entsteht.


Gruß Carsten

PS:


samorai schrieb:


> Das ist genau die richtige Jahreszeit für Beton.


Ja, genau.
Temperaturen nahe 0°C, super 'Betonierwetter'.
Da kannste das Zeugs am nächsten Tag noch mit der Kelle glatt streichen ...


----------



## samorai (6. Nov. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Temperaturen nahe 0°C, super 'Betonierwetter'.



Dann wird abgedeckt und wenn es noch kälter wird stellt man ne Heizung dazu.
Wo ein Wille ist, gibt es auch einen Weg.


----------



## DbSam (6. Nov. 2019)

Na ja, ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, dass man derzeit nicht betonieren kann.

Aber wegen der ganzen evtl. nötigen Abdeckerei, Heizerei, Zelt Aufstellerei und vor allem der mindestens verdoppelten Aushärtungszeit, sehe ich in der aktuellen Jahreszeit keinerlei Vorteil für Betonierarbeiten.
In meinem obigen Posting ist auch im Zitat der satz sichtbar, auf welchen ich mich beziehe.

Auch sollte Transporter beachten, dass er bei den aktuellen Temperaturen länger warten muss, bis er mit seiner Beschichtung überhaupt anfangen kann. Denn die nötige Haftzugfestigkeit vom Beton wird ebenfalls erst viel später erreicht. Hier betrifft es den von ihm bezeichneten 'Ringanker' - was in diesem Fall eigentlich ein 'Ringgurt' ist.

Die 'richtige Jahreszeit' sieht m.E. anders aus. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (6. Nov. 2019)

Und warum hast vor ein oder zwei Wochen eine Mauer, Sockel  betoniert?
Hast Du den Wetterumschwung nicht für wahr genommen?
Du hast es selbst dokumentiert.


----------



## DbSam (6. Nov. 2019)

Ach Ron, dann nochmal: 
Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, dass man derzeit nicht betonieren kann.

Du beziehst Dich auf diesen Beitrag.
Auch dort hatte ich schon geschrieben, dass sich die niederen Temperaturen negativ auswirken.
Aber dort bewegten wir uns zumindest in den ersten 3 Tagen tagsüber im zweistelligen Bereich und Nachttemperaturen noch oberhalb von 5°C. Die erste Frostnacht kam am sechsten Tag, die Schalung hatte ich deshalb extra noch dran gelassen (bis letztes WE). Dieser Tag hatte gerade noch so gepasst, so dass ich ohne anschließende Hampelei und großes Bangen betonieren konnte.

Und warum ich betoniert habe?
Ganz einfach: aus Faulheit. 
Und zwar hatte ich keine Lust, im nächsten Frühjahr diesen Stein aus dem Graben zu holen :
 

andere Perspektive:
  


Gruß Carsten

PS @Transporter :
Wenn Du selber mischen willst und bevor Du eine Wassersuppe anrührst (welche einen wirklich hundsmiserablen Beton ergibt ...)
Bitte quäle die Suchmaschine Deiner Wahl mit den Worten 'Beton Fließmittel selbstverdichtend kaufen' (o.ä.)
Kaufe solch Zeugs und mische dieses dem Beton bei, ist besser als Wassersuppe.
Damit wird die Mischung wird fließfähig und ist selbstverdichtend. Kostet zwar Geld, ist aber wahrscheinlich die einzig sinnvolle Option welche Dir übrig bleibt.


----------



## samorai (6. Nov. 2019)

Genau!
Und zum Verdichten habe ich auch schon meinen Senf abgelassen.


meinereiner schrieb:


> Schalsteinen die Transporter hier verwendet, kommt man damit nicht an den horizontalen Baustahlstangen vorbei.
> Da bleibt wahrscheinlich als beste Methode die von Samorai erwähnte: eine Baustahlstange mit der Bohrmaschine drehen.


----------



## DbSam (6. Nov. 2019)

Das Verdichten würde bei Einsatz eines Fließmittels und der Konsistenz F6 oder SVB entfallen.
Bei F5 würde auch stochern ausreichen ...
U.a. hier zum nachlesen ...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (7. Nov. 2019)

Skizze


----------



## DbSam (7. Nov. 2019)

Skizze zurück:
 
und: Keine Pumpe(n)?
und: weitere Millionen Fragen im Kopf ...


----------



## Transp****r (7. Nov. 2019)

Habe mir das Zeug bestellt. Pumpe, ne wozu? alles Handarbeit.


----------



## troll20 (7. Nov. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Habe mir das Zeug bestellt. Pumpe, ne wozu? alles Handarbeit.



Ich glaube das ist der nächste Fall von aneinander vorbei reden.


----------



## Transp****r (7. Nov. 2019)

Im Becken 4 mit Helix sitzen nachher 2 Pumpen


----------



## Transp****r (8. Nov. 2019)

Heute noch schnell die eine Seite verfüllt. Soll einfach nur wie eine putzschicht als Puffer dienen. Die sinnhaftigkeit ist mir erstmal egal. Ich habe eine stabile Schicht zwischen Erdreich, was irgendwann nachsacken wird und den Schalungssteinen. Ich fühle mich damit besser. ;-)


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Nov. 2019)

Wenn du dich dabei besser fühlst ist das eine super Sache,  ich hätte mich besser gefühlt wenn ich statt Beton eine Isolierung dahinter geschoben hätte.


----------



## Aquaga (9. Nov. 2019)

Ja, insbesondere wenn irgendwann mal Koi einziehen sollen. 

Schade Gelegenheit verpasst, aber man kann zur Not ja auch auf der Innenseite dämmen,
zumindest bei Folienteichen ist das kein Problem. Man verliert halt ein bisschen Volumen.

Bei Dichtschlämme müsste man Styrodurplatten o.ä. wohl leider erst noch mal mit 
Glasfaserlaminierungsgewebe verputzen.


----------



## Transp****r (9. Nov. 2019)

Mein folienteich hatte nie eine Isolierung, wenn es zu kalt wird, kommt eine Heizung rein.


----------



## Aquaga (9. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Transporter,

mein kleiner Terrassenteich mit Goldfischen drin hat auch keine Dämmung. 

Aber ob Dämmen und/oder Heizen oder nicht hängt von den Fischen ab
die in einem Teich wohnen und dem Teichvolumen (und der Teichtiefe natürlich).
Das kann man nicht so ohne weiteres vergleichen.

Je größer das Teichvolumen desto kostspieliger wird die ganze Heizerei.
Wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe hast du in deinem neuen Teich 
auch ein größeres Volumen als vorher.
​Durch eine gute Dämmung (in Kombi mit guter Teichabdeckung) kannst du dann bei vielen 
kurzfristigen Temperaturstürzen auf das zuheizen verzichten.
Das kann sonst in einem Winter bei Verwendung einer Elektroheizung sehr schnell einen 
vierstelligen Betrag an Zusatz-Heizkosten ergeben!

Ich habe bei meinem Koiteich zuerst auch keine Dämmung eingeplant und erst im letzten 
Moment doch noch eine außen an die Teichwand geklebt. Gottseidank! 
Bei mir hat es daher gereicht, dass ich den ganzen letzten Winter nur mit warmen Wasserwechsel, 
so ca. 20 - 30 Minuten pro Tag laufen gelassen (nur an kalten Tagen), und ohne weitere Zusatzheizung 
immer über 5°C gelegen habe (meist so zwischen 6 und 7°C).

Meine Teichheizung hätte mich pro Stunde 1 € gekostet --> Eine Woche durchheizen bedeutet 168 € !!


----------



## DbSam (9. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Gabor,
... Zug ist abgefahren.


----------



## Transp****r (9. Nov. 2019)

Also verstehe ich alles, ich habe Goldfische und koi drin. Der Teich hat eine Wassertiefe von 140 cm. Der Hauptteil ist 3 x 3. dann kommen die 4 Filterkammern hinzu und der Naturteil. Die Winter sind bei uns seit 7 Jahren sehr mild. Wenn es dann mal kälter wird,  muss ich tätig werden. 
Bisher sind die Fische seit 10 Jahren im Folienteich ohne Dämmung und Heizung. Ich hatte immer luft eingeblasen damit der Teich eisfrei bleibt.


----------



## Aquaga (9. Nov. 2019)

Na dann ist gut, bei uns kann's im Winter halt ein bisschen kälter werden.
Dämmung ist ja kein "muss"


----------



## samorai (9. Nov. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... Zug ist abgefahren



Nur mal allgemein!  Man kann auch eine Leichtbeton Schuettung initialisieren, wobei  da der Blaeton sicher besser ist wie Styrudur-Kugeln, denn sie schwimmen gerne auf.


----------



## DbSam (9. Nov. 2019)

Na ja, man hätte nach der ersten Reihe auch einfach Styrodurplatten in die Spalte stellen können und dann weiter gemauert. Zum Schluss 'ne Fuhre Sand dahinter eingewässert und fertsch.
Aber der Dämmzug ist abgefahren und deshalb ist dies auch ein Konjunktivsatz. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (9. Nov. 2019)

Ja, da gebe ich dir recht. 
Auch der Daemmwert ist nicht gerade das Non Plus Ultra.

Dazu muss noch etwas über meinen Teich berichten. 

Der 2004 gebaute Teich wurde mit 120ger Rockwoll unter zogen, also unter der Folie.
Die Teich-Erweiterung nur mit Flies,

Und wo sind die Fische im Winter am liebsten, genau im gedaemten Teich.


----------



## koile (9. Nov. 2019)

Auch mein Teich wurde mit Gedämmt 5 cm Syrodur, dann Flies und Folie,
habe es bis heute nicht bereut.
Aktuell 10,8 °c Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Transp****r (10. Nov. 2019)

Habe heute angefangen die Schalung für oben zu bauen. Die Armierung habe ich auch schon fertig. Fehlt noch der rundstahl und die Schalung innen. Dann hoffe ich auf mildes trockenes Wetter und dann geht es los. Die Mischung um den Beton flüssig zu halten habe ich hier. Achja, zumindest die ersten 5 cm sind dicht. Das Regenwasser steht seit Tagen und es verschwindet kein mm.


----------



## DbSam (10. Nov. 2019)

Dann sollte die Suppe nun besser in die Spalten fließen, viel Erfolg. 

Gruß Carsten

PS:

Die Frage welche sich mir stellt: Warum wird der Ringgurt breiter?
Genau den hätte ich nur so breit wie die Schalsteine gemacht.


----------



## Transp****r (10. Nov. 2019)

Ich möchte den äußeren Ring gerne breiter machen als Aufnahme für die Abschlussplatten.


----------



## troll20 (10. Nov. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Das Regenwasser steht seit Tagen und es verschwindet kein mm.


Oder ist es das Schichtenwasser welches langsam steigt und noch langsamer die aktuelle Schicht durch dringt 
Den von Dicht kann man bei dem aufgesetzten Stein nu wirklich nicht reden.
Im übrigen redet man zwar auch bei Dichtschlämme von Abdichtung, nur Wasserdicht ist hal was ganz anderes. Nicht mal Silikon ist Wasserdicht


----------



## DbSam (10. Nov. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Ich möchte den äußeren Ring gerne breiter machen als Aufnahme für die Abschlussplatten.



Eigentlich: Je schmaler, desto eleganter.
Und es kommen ja noch die Überstände (= Traufkante) hinzu.

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Falls die Abdeckplatten bei Dir nicht in der Ecke herum liegen ...
Der Steinmetz um die Ecke fertigt Dir die Abdeckungen wie gewünscht und ist im Normalfall nicht viel teurer.
Ich kenne Deine Maße nicht. Aber es sollten pro Seite auch zwei oder drei Stück ausreichend sein. Weniger Fugen und bessere Optik.


----------



## Transp****r (10. Nov. 2019)

Schichtenwasser haben wir nicht. Es hat die letzten Tage immer wieder geregnet.


----------



## Transp****r (10. Nov. 2019)

Habe jetzt mal das ganze Wasser und den Dreck abgepumpt. Es soll 3 Tage nicht regnen, dann müsste es bald trocknen.


----------



## DbSam (10. Nov. 2019)

Bei diesen relativ einfachen Umgebungsverhältnissen:
Partyzelt mit Wänden drüber stellen, zwei oder mehr Lampen an die Decke, Heizpilz rein und die Winterbaustelle ist fertig eingerichtet. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (11. Nov. 2019)

Heute noch fix Kies geholt. Und siehe da, der Boden ist fast trocken. Nix Schichtenwasser.


----------



## 4711LIMA (11. Nov. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> .....rein und die Winterbaustelle ist fertig eingerichtet



Das finde ich sehr gut. Eine Winterbaustelle wird das Forum in der kalten Jahreszeit angenehm beleben und wir haben fast Alle sicher viel Freude daran! Schon mal vorweg ein Hoch auf den Hauptdarsteller


----------



## Transp****r (12. Nov. 2019)

Habe heute weiter eingeschalt. Leider ohne Bilder, war schon zu dunkel.


----------



## DbSam (12. Nov. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Habe heute weiter eingeschalt. Leider ohne Bilder


Bilder sind für eine Schalung sowieso ungeeignet, Latten und Schalbretter eignen sich dafür besser.

Gruß Carsten
lol


----------



## Transp****r (12. Nov. 2019)

Da hast Du man recht. ;-)


----------



## Transp****r (13. Nov. 2019)

So, heute wieder Kies geholt. Anbei Bilder der Schalung.


----------



## koichteich (14. Nov. 2019)

Moin Transporter, alle Achtung was du hier für ein Theater veranstaltet für Fisch. 
Die meisten die hier wie ich, mitlesen, haben  eine Folie drin und gut ist. Dann ein paar von diesen und den anderen Fischkes und gut. Ansonsten haben alle eine Filterung, mal gut oder schlecht, aber diesen Aufwand den du dir leistet...wie gesagt,  alle Achtung. Fisch lebt auch so... Und auch gesund. Man mag, es kaum glauben... Tja, Wunder geschehen.
Ich möchte deine Arbeit nicht schmälern aber es geht auch anders. Wenn es kalt wird dann wird es bei jedem kalt. Wenn es warm wird ebenso. Dann wirst du sowieso wieder ran müssen. Ein 4x4 Pool für tolle Fische... Ohne das ich deine Abmaße nachgelesen habe... Finde ich eher langweilig für Karpfen.
ABER, das ist nur meine Meinung.
Alles Gute Transporter.
LG Andreas


----------



## Transp****r (15. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Andreas, vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort. Nun, ich hatte bis dato einen Folienteich, dieser verliert Wasser und ist 10 Jahre alt. Der neue Teich soll mich überdauern. Hätten die koi bloss den von Dir gut geschätzten Teil, ja es wäre langweilig. Da gebe ich dir recht. Der alte Teich ist stark versumpft, daher wird der neue in zwei Teile geteilt. Der jetzt fertige Teil ist der saubere Teil. Dann gibt es noch einen Naturteich in ähnlicher Größe. In den können die Fische durch dicke Rohre schwimmen, wenn sie mögen. Der Naturteil bekommt Flache Uferzonen und entsprechende Bepflanzungen. Der saubere Teil bekommt nur Seerosen.  Und auf dem Grund vielleicht eine nostalgische Röhre, wo sich die  Fische verstecken können. Heute habe ich den hinteren Teil mit Beton Lehm Mischung verfüllt. Morgen sauge ich die Blätter aus den Schaltsteinen und beende die Schalung und die Armierung. Dann heißt es warten, auf einen trockenen Samstag, damit ich verfüllen kann.


----------



## Transp****r (16. Nov. 2019)

Heute ging es weiter. Die Schalung ist fertig. Die Schalungssteine habe ich ausgesaugt. Wasser, Blätter und dreck sind draußen. Muss nachher noch Stahl zur Armierung holen und dann decke ich alles ab. Nächsten Samstag soll es mild, trocken und sonnig sein. Dann werde ich das vollgiessen. Die Fische liegen am Grund.


----------



## DbSam (16. Nov. 2019)

Bastel Dir noch ein kleine aufsetzbare Schütthilfe, wie oben schon vorgeschlagen.
Die Schaufelei oder Schütterei geht dann schneller und einfacher. Erspart Frust.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Festklemmen mit Einhandzwinge, Zwinge o.ä.
Spätestens nach ca. 2 Stunden Schufterei ist man für die Zielhilfe dankbar ... lol


----------



## Transp****r (16. Nov. 2019)

So, fertig für heute. Am nächsten Samstag wird der Beton gegossen. Armierung ist fertig und die Schalung ebenfalls. Habe es bisl abgedeckt.


----------



## 4711LIMA (16. Nov. 2019)

Sehr fleißig, ich bin aber wirklich gespannt wie Du den Beton bis ganz nach unten bringst und wie willst Du das prüfen?
Ein Stein nicht ordentlich gefüllt, der gibt um einige wenige mm nach und Du hast einen Riss in Deiner Panzerung, Du planst doch ohne Folie?


----------



## Transp****r (16. Nov. 2019)

Richtig ohne Folie. Habe ein Beton verflüssiger bestellt. Werde sehr sorgfältig arbeiten


----------



## Transp****r (23. Nov. 2019)

Hey Teichfreunde, bin leider zur Zeit etwas angeschlagen und kann daher nicht weitermachen. Die Planung geht aber weiter. Nun meine Frage: ich habe 2 skimmer mit 110 mm Anschluss und ein Bodenablauf mit 110 mm Anschluss. Wie groß muss die Verbindung zwischen den Filterkammern sein? Habe schon das Volumen berechnet. Möchte natürlich nicht, dass die Rohrpumpe am Ende das Helix Becken leer saugt, weil nicht genügend Wasser nachkommen kann. Also zwischen den Kammern 2 x 160 mm sollte doch reichen oder 1 x 200 mm ? Bin für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## Zacky (23. Nov. 2019)

Weleches Volumen soll die Pumpe am Ende bewegen?



Transporter schrieb:


> 2 x 160 mm



 sollte bei 3 x DN 110 im Einlauf reichen. Mehr ist natürlich immer besser, aber im Vergleich 2 x DN 160 zu 1 x DN 200, würde ich 2 x DN 160 grundsätzlich favorisieren.


----------



## Transp****r (23. Nov. 2019)

Naja wollte zwei Pumpen setzen aber die kleinste hat schon 27000 Liter. Soviel Wasser ist gar nicht im Teich


----------



## Zacky (23. Nov. 2019)

Ok...deine 3 Zuläufe werden Dir aber wahrscheinlich auch nur so um 30.000 Liter liefern können. Dann mach lieber 3 x DN 160. So hast Du genügend "Luft" nach oben. Große Querschnitte innerhalb der Filterstrecke sind ja kein Problem.


----------



## Transp****r (23. Nov. 2019)

Ok, vielen Dank, alles klar. Werde das angehen


----------



## Zacky (23. Nov. 2019)

Bedenke bei deiner Pumpenwahl dann auch, dass die Pumpen Dir vielleicht nicht die Biokammer als solche leer ziehen, dann aber durchaus den gesamten Wasserstand bis vorne zu den 3 x DN 110-Einläufen absenken können. Das eine gewisse Pegeldifferenz erzeugt wird und auch notwendig ist, ist ja klar, aber man sollte darauf achten, dass sich bei zu großer Pumpenleistung und großzügiger Filterverrohrung eben diese Differenz bis zum EInlauf überträgt. Also wird auch das frei verfügbare Volumen in deiner Biokammer enstprechend geringer ausfallen. Das Risiko, dass zu viel Pumpenleistung dennoch die Kammern leerziehen könnte, besteht somit noch. Man sollte also auch noch darauf achten, wo und in welcher Höhe man die Rohrverbindungen anbringt. Ich würde mir das vorab auf ein Blatt Papier skizzieren.


----------



## Transp****r (25. Nov. 2019)

Schwanke jetzt wieder und nehme vielleicht doch ein Luftheber. Bei e... gibt es ein set aber ohne Pumpe. Welche Literleistung muss die Pumpe haben? Mein Teich hat am Schluss ca 24000 Liter. 3 Zuläufe über DIN 110. welchen Luftheber und welche Pumpe könnt Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Zacky (25. Nov. 2019)

Bei der Pumpenwahl hin & her schwanken, ist nicht gerade gut. Das sind in meinen Augen fundamentale Entscheidungen, die vor Beginn geklärt sein sollten.

In deinem aktuellen Bauzustand ist eine Luftheberlösung nicht mehr sinnvoll & effektiv umsetzbar. Du solltest (musst) bei deinen Rohrpumpen oder was auch immer nunmehr bleiben.


----------



## Transp****r (25. Nov. 2019)

Danke für den Tipp, glaube es macht sich auch besser. 100 cm förderhöhe ist eh zu gering


----------



## Transp****r (26. Nov. 2019)

Leider bin ich noch krank und die Baustelle ruht nun schon 1 Woche. Voll zum Brechen. Anbei die letzten Bilder von vor einer Woche. Leider passen nur zwei 160 Rohre nebeneinander von Kammer zu Kammer.


----------



## Transp****r (27. Nov. 2019)

Wow, die Anzahl der Kommentare haut mich glatt um.


----------



## DbSam (27. Nov. 2019)

Vielleicht sind alle überwältigt von Deiner Bilderflut? 


Die Frage wäre, was möchtest Du außer "Wow, viel geschafft", "Schöne Schuhe.", "Ich beneide Dich um den einfach zu bearbeitenden Boden." und "Wie immer ist auch hier wieder die Baustellendeko top.  " hören?

Man könnte fragen oder feststellen:
Wie hat denn die Verfüllung mit dem Verflüssiger geklappt?
Oder:
Dass die Überdeckung der Bewehrung des Ringgurtes sehr knapp ist, hast Du bestimmt auch selbst festgestellt.
Oder:
Wie wird später die Filterreinigung ohne Bodenablauf oder wenigstens einem Pumpensumpf durchgeführt?
Oder:
Wie wird die Filterkammer abgedichtet, so ganz ohne Verbindung zur Teichwand, keine Angst vor Setzungsrissen?
Oder wird jede Filterkammer neu für sich allein gemauert?
Oder:
Warum hast Du nicht gleich vollflächig ausgehoben und ...?
Oder:
Sind irgendwo Schieber geplant?
Oder:
etc. pp.

Mein Kopf ist jedenfalls voller Fragezeichen.
Da Deine Schreiberei zumeist sehr wortkarg ist und man deshalb auch nie genau weiß, wie die Vorschläge ankommen, lasse ich mich halt durch die bunten Bildchen überraschen. Ist einfacher für mich. Und schön auch. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (27. Nov. 2019)

Hi Carsten, jede Filterkammer ist für sich. Einen Bodenablauf gibt es dort nicht. Zum trennen gibt es Standrohre. Oben kommen als Umrandung feinsteinzeugfliesen oder rasenkanten quer drauf als Abschluss. Bin da noch unschlüssig. Vor Setzrissen habe ich Angst, aber ich hoffe, jede Kammer für sich ist in sich stabil. Wie würdet ihr weitermachen? Erst grundieren mit haftgrund oder erst Spachteln? 
Lg transporter


----------



## Transp****r (27. Nov. 2019)

Achja, wow wäre auch cool. ;-) auch weise ich nochmal daraufhin, dass ich alles alleine mache.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (27. Nov. 2019)

Meine Bewunderung und meinen Respekt hast Du jedenfalls für Deine Arbeiten.

Ich weiß, was es heißt und Kraft und Nerven kostet, zig Kubikmeter/Tonnen gewachsenen alten Lehm-Ton-Boden mit der Hand auszuschaufeln/zu bewehren/zu betonieren/einzusanden/... . Hab das mehr wie ausreichend selbst und meistens alleine auch schon gemacht, zwar nicht für einen Teich aber zur Grundsanierung eines kleinen Bauernhofes. Nur vom Teichbau an sich hab ich keine Ahnung, deshalb kann ich dazu auch nix sagen, nur über Berichte/Erläuterungen/Bilder freuen.


----------



## DbSam (28. Nov. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Achja, wow wäre auch cool.


Gut, dann zuerst die Seelenmassage:
Wow, schöne Baustellenlatschen. 
Und ich beneide Dich um den Boden. In der Tiefe kommt man bei mir nur noch mühsam unter Zuhilfenahme von Spitzhacke und Meißel voran.



Transporter schrieb:


> Oben kommen als Umrandung feinsteinzeugfliesen oder rasenkanten quer drauf als Abschluss. Bin da noch unschlüssig.


Bei der Auswahl solltest Du das gesamte zukünftige Umfeld des Teiches in die Überlegungen einbeziehen, damit sich ein stimmiges Gesamtbild ergibt.
Mit Feinsteinzeugfliesen bekommst Du m.M.n. eine Schwimmbadoptik und quergelegte Rasenborde wirken optisch halt wie quergelegte Rasenborde.
Ich weiß nicht ob es so günstig ist, wenn man am optischen Abschluss des Teiches 1,50 € sparen will/muss.
Ich hatte weiter oben schon den Tipp gegeben, dass ich an Deiner Stelle zum Steinmetz gehen würde. Gehe mit ihm in sein Lager, schau Dir dort die Platten an und wähle den Stein aus. Der Steinmetz sägt Dir aus diesen Platten die Borde perfekt in der von Dir gewünschten Größe und sägt auf der Unterseite auch gleich die erforderliche Abtropfkante rein ...



Transporter schrieb:


> jede Filterkammer ist für sich. Einen Bodenablauf gibt es dort nicht. Zum trennen gibt es Standrohre. ... Vor Setzrissen habe ich Angst, aber ich hoffe, jede Kammer für sich ist in sich stabil.


Hhhmmm ...
Dein Filterkonzept ist mir nicht ganz klar, deshalb nur allgemein:
Man sollte beim Bau der Filterkammern auch an die zukünftig notwendigen Reinigungs- und Wartungsarbeiten denken. Wenn es schon keinen Bodenablauf geben soll, dann hätte ich zumindest einen Pumpensumpf zur Aufnahme einer Schmutzwasserpumpe eingebaut.
"Stabil und Setzungsrisse": Den Bildern nach zu urteilen, passiert dem Teich im Regelfall so nichts.
Ich hätte aber vermutlich gleich die Filterkammern mit nach oben gezogen und die Schalsteine im Verbund gesetzt. Jetzt kannst Du nur noch die Filterkammern einzeln mauern und hast dadurch Mehrverbrauch an Material, mehr Arbeit und oben doppelt so breite Abschlüsse.
Um das zu vermeiden, könnte man bei gewachsenem Boden Moniereisen in der Teichmauer verankern und die Kammer ansetzen. Dann aber bitte nur mit professionellen Dübelsystemen arbeiten.



Transporter schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr weitermachen? Erst grundieren mit haftgrund oder erst Spachteln?


Ich würde die Baustelle so langsam winterfest machen. 
Haftgrund oder Spachteln?
Tipps zum Spachteln sind schwierig, denn die Spachtelmasse muss auf Zement basieren, darf nur eine geringe Schwindung besitzen und muss/sollte für dünne Schichtstärken Fasern enthalten. Zum Beispiel würde dieses Zeugs INTRASIT RZl 55HSP die Anforderungen erfüllen und bei Dir funktionieren. In Richtung preiswert wird es da nichts Vernünftiges geben, so meine Erkenntnisse.
"Haftgrund" ist solch ein allgemeines Wort, _*vermutlich*_ sind aber alle _*filmbildenden*_ Haftgründe kontraproduktiv. Wenn Haftgrund erforderlich, dann irgendwas in dieser Richtung. Damit macht man nichts falsch. 
Ich würde aber an Deiner Stelle zuerst die Dichtschlämme auswählen und anhand deren Erfordernisse den Untergrund vorbereiten.


Irgendwie so ...
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (28. Nov. 2019)

Hi, ich wollte die Wände mit Armierungsmörtel und Gewebe beschichten und dann mit gummimörtel die ganzen rohrdurchbrüche behandeln und dann dichtschlemme drauf. Bevor jetzt die Armierung drauf kommt, wollte ich Haftgrund auf die Wände auftragen, damit die Wände nicht so saugen.


----------



## Transp****r (28. Nov. 2019)

Achso, winterabdeckung ist bestellt.


----------



## DbSam (28. Nov. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Hi, ich wollte die Wände mit Armierungsmörtel und Gewebe beschichten und dann mit gummimörtel die ganzen rohrdurchbrüche behandeln und dann dichtschlemme drauf. Bevor jetzt die Armierung drauf kommt, wollte ich Haftgrund auf die Wände auftragen, damit die Wände nicht so saugen.


... kann man so machen. (Unter "Spachteln" hatte ich vorhin etwas anderes verstanden.)



Transporter schrieb:


> Achso, winterabdeckung ist bestellt.


Armeezelt, Plane, Möbelabdeckfolie?

Dem Teich sollte so nichts passieren.
Du musst halt nur zusehen, dass Dir Erdwände der Filterkammer nicht einstürzen können.
Wobei ...
Bei dem Boden und der fertigen Bodenplatte - da ist das im Frühjahr auch schnell wieder ausgeschaufelt ...


----------



## Transp****r (28. Nov. 2019)

Werde morgen noch schnell die Wände der Filterkammer beginnen. Eine Bauplane, welche über die holzmarkiese kommt und die ganze Baustelle abdeckt, so das man drunter arbeiten kann


----------



## DbSam (28. Nov. 2019)

Bauplane ...
Regen ist nicht so schlimm, denn Du trocknest wieder.

Die Beachtung und Beobachtung der Temperaturen ist viel wichtiger.
Meines Wissens nach gibt es auch in Deiner Gegend frostige Tage.
D.h., ich würde mich um eine Baustellenbeheizung kümmern ...


----------



## Transp****r (28. Nov. 2019)

Ja habe das Wetter im Auge. Nachts bis minus 2 geht noch. Habe ein Gasbrenner mit propangas


----------



## DbSam (28. Nov. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Nachts bis minus 2 geht noch.


Was? Bei frischem Beton? - Da würde ich das große Zappeln bekommen und wenigstens versuchen, dass die Temperatur unter der Plane unbedingt über 0°C bleibt. - Besser wären mindestens 3 Tage lang 10°C - da muss man nachher nicht so lange zittern.


----------



## Transp****r (28. Nov. 2019)

Bisher ist noch immer plus auch nachts und der letzte Guss über eine Woche her


----------



## DbSam (28. Nov. 2019)

Bisher ...   Die Vergangenheit ist doch vorbei.

Aber auch jetzt kommen ab und zu noch relativ angenehme Tage, an denen Du vermutlich mit Beton herum werkelst. 
Unter Umständen könnte es aber sein, dass genau nach solchen Werkeltagen der Herr Frost Deine Baustelle mit einem Besuch beehren möchte.
Da wäre dann eine Heizung nicht grundsätzlich verkehrt.


----------



## Transp****r (28. Nov. 2019)

Wie gesagt, ich hoffe die Bauplane kommt morgen und dann ist das der erste Schritt. Dann habe ich aus dem Gewächshaus die Gasheizung und eine propangasflasche, damit komm ich auf Sauna Temperaturen ;-)


----------



## Transp****r (28. Nov. 2019)

Nochmal eine Frage, warum sollte ein Luftheber bei 1 m nicht funktionieren?


----------



## Zacky (28. Nov. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage, warum sollte ein Luftheber bei 1 m nicht funktionieren?



Ein Luftheber funktioniert auch mit 1 m, aber eine längere Reaktionsstrecke hat gewisse Vorteile. Für einen Luftheberbetrieb ist dein aktuelles Teich- & Filtersetup jedoch nicht geeignet.


----------



## Transp****r (28. Nov. 2019)

Was spricht bei mir dagegen?


----------



## Transp****r (29. Nov. 2019)

So, die winterbaustelle steht. Mehr ist nicht zu machen. Von einer Seite Rosen Holz und Wein, andere Seite der Teich. Aber bisl Schutz bietet es schon. Hoffe der Sturm reißt es nicht weg.


----------



## Zacky (29. Nov. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Was spricht bei mir dagegen?


Wenn ich deinen Thread bisher richtig mitverfolgt habe, kommen 3 x DN 110 rein, aber es gehen nur 2 x DN 110 raus und das ist bei Luftheberbetrieb zu wenig und macht diesen dann ineffizient in der Nutzung & Anwendung.


----------



## Transp****r (29. Nov. 2019)

3 mal 110 rein, zwischen den Kammern 2 x 160 und raus 2 x 125


----------



## Zacky (29. Nov. 2019)

Auch das ist m.M.n. noch nicht so optimal. Bei 3 x 110 eingangs sind etwa 30.000 l/h angedacht. Die 160er innerhalb der Bio sind klasse, egal welche Pumpenvariante genutzt wird. Die 2 x 125 sind m.E.n. zu klein und lassen nur etwa 10-12.000 l/h wieder zurückfließen. Wäre auch die Frage, wo der Luftheber mit 100 cm Länge installiert werden sollte. Da dies zu Beginn nicht geklärt wurde, ist es nachträglich immer sehr schwierig, das dann optimal hinzubekommen. Deine Rückleitungen liegen auch unterhalb der Wasserlinie, so dass der Luftheber dann auch innerhalb der Filterstrecke verbaut sein sollte und das Wasser via eigener Schwerkraft (durch Überstauung) wieder zurückfließt. Und genau da sehe ich eben auch den Engpass, was die Effizienz negativ beeinflusst.


----------



## Transp****r (29. Nov. 2019)

Also die Pumpen oder der Luftheber sollte in die letzte Kammer, welche mit Helix gefüllt wird. Es werden 4 Kammern. Die erste Kammer ist 1x1x1 Meter. Hier münden Bodenablauf und skimmer, in der Kammer hängen dann Bürsten, dann geht es über 2x160 in die erste Naturkammer mit Schilf. 2x1x1 Meter, von dort in die zweite Naturkammer mit 2x160  mit Schilf in der Größe 2x1x1 und dann mit 2x160 in die letzte Kammer mit Helix 1x1x1 und von dort mit 2x125 zurück. Entweder mit Pumpe oder Luftheber


----------



## Zacky (29. Nov. 2019)

Da deine Rückleitungen deutlich unterhalb der späteren Wasserlinie liegen, kann ein Luftheber am Ende der Filterstrecke so nicht genutzt werden. Daher bleibt hier nur die normale Pumpe als Option.

Edit sagt: Wenn deine Pumpe in der letzten Kammer untergebracht ist, wo auch das Helix schwimmt oder schwebt, dann sollte zwischen Helix und Pumpe in ausreichenden Abstand ein Gitter oder Korb oder ähnliches eingebracht werden, damit die Pumpe kein Helix ansaugt.


----------



## Transp****r (29. Nov. 2019)

Ok, dass ist doch ne Aussage. Welche Pumpe mit welcher Leistung empfehlt ihr? Welche Literleistung?


----------



## Zacky (29. Nov. 2019)

2 regelbare 20.000er Pumpen, je Rücklauf eine


----------



## Transp****r (29. Nov. 2019)

Welche Firma, sind das Rohrpumpen oder müssen die außerhalb stehen?


----------



## Zacky (29. Nov. 2019)

Vielleicht kommen noch konkrete Tipps anderer User, aber wenn Du über die bekannte Suchmaschine nach "regelbaren Teichpumpen" suchst, findest Du diverse Händler, die solche Pumpen anbieten. Da die Pumpen bei Dir ja in der letzten Biokammer untergebracht werden sollen, musst Du natürlich nach "nass aufstellbaren" Pumpen suchen. Wenn Du sie jedoch außerhalb der Biokammer aufstellen willst/kannst, dann gibt es auch Angebote für "trocken aufstellbare" Pumpen. Die Leistungsdaten und die Preise variieren da schon mal deutlich, so dass Du nach deinem Budget gehen musst.


----------



## Transp****r (30. Nov. 2019)

Heute mit der zweiten Reihe der Filterkammer begonnen. Löcher in die Bodenplatte gebohrt. Nachher kommt Stahl rein.


----------



## troll20 (30. Nov. 2019)

Sorry, aber ich hab da mal ne Frage.

Warum baust du zwei Wände, als Teichwand Filter zu Teich? 
Zu viel langeweile Geld oder ???


----------



## Transp****r (30. Nov. 2019)

Weil die Kammer angebaut ist und falls diese sackt, bleibt beides in sich dicht.


----------



## DbSam (30. Nov. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Weil die Kammer angebaut ist und falls diese sackt, ...


... könnte es den KG-Rohren, welche zwischen Teich und Filter verbaut sind, unter Umständen sehr schlecht gehen. Die ein bis zwei Zentimeter Abstand zwischen beiden Maueren geben dem Rohr nicht viel Spielraum zur Kompensation von Bewegungen ...

Deshalb wäre ich bei dem aktuellen Bauzustand und einem gewachsenen Boden irgendwie in dieser schon vorgeschlagenen Richtung vorgegangen:


DbSam schrieb:


> Um das zu vermeiden, könnte man bei gewachsenem Boden Moniereisen in der Teichmauer verankern und die Kammer ansetzen. Dann aber bitte nur mit professionellen Dübelsystemen arbeiten.


Oder ohne Dübelsystem: Ersatzmauerverbinder (aufwändiger und dauert länger):
- Min. 26er Loch in die Teichwand bohren (bei der dünnen Teichwand so tief wie möglich, sonst min. 15 cm, besser tiefer)
- Loch säubern und anfeuchten
- Mit Betonmörtel vollstopfen, wobei stopfen hier auch wörtlich gemeint ist
- 10er Moniereisen in benötigter Länge einschlagen
- und dann halt so viel solcher "Verbinder" wie nötig setzen
- Bevor Du die eingesetzten Eisen belastest, bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen ein paar Tage warten.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (30. Nov. 2019)

Naja, den Boden habe ich gestampft und hoffe nicht, dass er sackt. Der Spalt wird mit Beton aufgefüllt. Dieser klebt ja auch und hält bisl was aus. Soweit die Theorie. Die Teichwand ist nur 11 cm dick. Da geht nichts mit 15 cm tief .


----------



## DbSam (30. Nov. 2019)

deswegen hatte ich geschrieben:


DbSam schrieb:


> (*bei der dünnen Teichwand so tief wie möglich*, sonst min. 15 cm, besser tiefer)




und:


Transporter schrieb:


> Naja, den Boden habe ich gestampft und hoffe nicht, dass er sackt. Der Spalt wird mit Beton aufgefüllt. Dieser klebt ja auch und hält bisl was aus. Soweit die Theorie.


Falls sich der Boden unterschiedlich bewegen sollte, dann wird in der Praxis irgendwas nachgeben ...
Vermutlich irgendwo im aufgefüllten Spalt und danach gleich das KG-Rohr ...

Ansonsten geht man im Normalfall bei zwei getrennt ausgeführten Bauwerken von unterschiedlichen Bewegungen/Setzungen/Ausdehungen aus und verbindet diese nur über Dehn-/Bewegungsfugen. Also in den Spalt bitte kein Beton einfüllen.


----------



## Transp****r (30. Nov. 2019)

Aber das kg Rohr geht ja nunmal dadurch. Und somit dachte ich das der Beton etwas Stabilität gibt.


----------



## DbSam (30. Nov. 2019)

Natürlich gibt der etwas Stabilität, das streite ich auch nicht ab.
Sehr oft gibt es ein "Aber, wenn ...", so auch hier:

Man sollte niemals die Natur und evtl. Bodenbewegungen und die dabei auftretenden Kräfte unterschätzen.

Also wenn sich die Kammer setzen/heben/verschieben *sollte*, dann ist in diesem Falle dieser Spalt, *wenn er nur ein bissel 'verfüllt' ist*, die schwächste Stelle in der Kette. Denn beide Wände sind bewehrt, mit verdichtetem Beton verfüllt und im Spalt ist nur etwas Beton "eingeträufelt" und die Wände vermutlich auch bauseitig mit Dreck verschmutzt. 
Somit wird die Kraft auf das bissel Spalt abgeleitet und der Riss wird sich vermutlich dort ausbilden ...
Das KG-Rohr kann auf den ein, zwei Zentimetern Wandabstand nur eine wirklich minimale kleine Bewegung ausgleichen und wird früher oder später reißen.
Also auch, wenn Du trotzdem immer noch die zweite Mauer davor setzen willst, dann würde ich diese mit Mauerverbindern, wie oben vorgeschlagen, verbinden.
Bei solch einem kleinen Abstand würde ich auch nicht verfüllen, sondern gleich beim Setzen jeden Stein ordentlich vermörteln.

Es gilt immer:
Solch Setzungs-/Bewegungsrisse kann man niemals genau vorhersagen, deswegen werden solche Verbindungen immer als Fuge ausgebildet. Wie oben schon beschrieben ...



Was tun?

Was ich als Transporter aber zuerst überlegen/prüfen/umsetzen würde:
*Wenn* Du ordentlich verdichtest hast *und* sich darunter gewachsener Boden befindet, dann würde ich in dem Bereich an der Teichwand die gestern gesetzte erste Reihe wieder abreißen und die Kammer wie oben beschrieben an den Teich ansetzen und die Kehle später mit Gummimörtel ausbilden.
Überlegungen:
Falls sich bei dieser Konstruktion etwas bewegt, dann sollte sich der Riss beim Ansatz an der Teichwand ausbilden, deshalb vorbeugend die 'Gummimörtelkehle'. Diese kann man wieder reparieren, jedenfalls einfacher als ein abgerissenes Stück KG-Rohr.
Falls die Bewegung dauerhaft größer ist, dann:

kann man die Kammer später immer noch mit Folie auskleiden. 
(Keine Angst, es gibt ein paar gute Methoden Folie am Kg-Rohr zu befestigen/anzuschweißen.)
(und es hätte auch bei Deiner aktuellen Methode irgendwann irgendwas anderes nachgegeben.)


Das Schlusslied:
"Vergessen und vorbei", aber vielleicht für das nächste Mal:
Ansonsten hätte ich, wie schon weiter vorn geschrieben, die Anlage auf eine Platte gesetzt und alles zusammen hochgezogen, da kann man auch sicher im Verbund mauern. 
Aber dies ist ein Konjunktivsatz und bezieht sich auch noch auf Vergangenes ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (30. Nov. 2019)

Liebe teichfreunde, vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps. Das ich Stück für Stück baue, hat einen Grund. An der rechten Seite befindet sich der alte Folienteich. Im obersten Bereich ist er durch zwei 25 cm rasenkanten übereinander stabilisiert. Das hat bisher gehalten. Aber bisher war auch Erde dahinter. Die Filterkammern kommen dicht an diese Wand. Daher setze ich erst eine Wand und verfülle wieder, damit der alte Teich nicht nach außen durch bricht. Darin sind die Fische und koi und eine Wassersäule von 180 cm. Möchte das Risiko nicht eingehen. Jeder schalungsstein wird in ein mörtelbett gesetzt und dazwischen mit Magermörtel verfüllt. Wenn etwas reißt, dann die Schicht magermörtel. So hoffe ich. Unabhängig davon werden Kehlen und Rohrdurchbrüche mit Gummimörtel abgedichtet, nachdem alles armiert ist. Dann kommen 4 Schichten Dichtschlämme drauf. 
Liebe Grüße Transporter


----------



## DbSam (30. Nov. 2019)

Lieber Transporter, Danke für die Infos.
Aber wir können hier auch nur Tipps anhand Deiner Infos abgeben, denn die genauen Bodenverhältnisse, die Umgebung etc. kennst nur Du. 

Wenn Du diesen Weg gehen möchtest, dann könnte man vielleicht beide Wände im Bereich um das KG-Rohr verbinden und nicht nur auf die Mörtelschicht vertrauen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (2. Dez. 2019)

Leider wird das Wetter nicht besser, ist aber frostfrei und so muss man sehen wo man bleibt.


----------



## troll20 (2. Dez. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> ist aber frostfrei


Du musst doch wo anders wohnen. Hier waren die letzten Nächte immer Frost und selbst am Tag ging nichts über 5° und damit zu kalt.
Es sei denn unter deiner Abdeckung ist es durch die Heizung wärmer


----------



## Transp****r (2. Dez. 2019)

Bei mir sind hier jetzt 4 grad und am Tage über 5 also ideal


----------



## troll20 (2. Dez. 2019)

Das ist bei mir schon irgendwie so eine Art Vollwinter




Aber der Spruch: "Warnung vor extremer Kälte" voll süß. 
Nur was schreiben die bei -25° oder so???


----------



## Wachtlerhof (3. Dez. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nur was schreiben die bei -25° oder so???


nix mehr - da sind die schon eingefroren.


----------



## Transp****r (3. Dez. 2019)

Noch ein Bild


----------



## Transp****r (4. Dez. 2019)

Heute war Ostern. Bodenablauf suchen in 180 cm  Tiefe und mir mit Spaten und Kinderschaufel.


----------



## DbSam (4. Dez. 2019)

Wie ungeschickt von Dir ...

Hättest Du doch mal besser mit der Suche noch 20 Tage gewartet, denn dann hättest Du Ostern und Weihnachten an einem Tag gehabt.
Was wäre das für ein Highlight geworden ... 


Gruß Carsten
lol


----------



## Transp****r (4. Dez. 2019)

Tja, manchmal läuft es nicht so


----------



## 4711LIMA (4. Dez. 2019)

Eines ist auf jedenfalls sicher, Du bist der Held der das Forum im Winter bei Spaß und Laune hältlike


----------



## Transp****r (4. Dez. 2019)

Danke, versuche den Bereich über 0 bis zum Schluss auszunutzen.


----------



## Transp****r (5. Dez. 2019)

Romantik.


----------



## troll20 (5. Dez. 2019)

Eis Baby, Eis, holt die Schlittschuh raus 


Und das wo heute so schön die Sonne scheint


----------



## Transp****r (5. Dez. 2019)

Das ist kein Eis, nur dreck und wasser. Aber heute Nacht sollen nochmal -1 grad werden, darum die Abdeckung und Kerzen.


----------



## DbSam (5. Dez. 2019)

Bissel Romantik ist ja nicht zu verachten ...  
Aber irgendwie sieht diese etwas schwächlich aus ...

Wenn ich aus diesem Merkblatt von Transportbeton zitieren darf:


> Bei Betontemperaturen nahe dem Gefrierpunkt kommt die Festigkeitsentwicklung praktisch zum Stillstand. Gefriert junger Beton, kann das Betongefüge gestört und dauerhaft geschädigt werden. Nach Erreichen einer hinreichenden Reife ist junger Beton in der Lage, ein einmaliges Durchfrieren ohne dauerhafte Gefügeschäden zu überstehen. Dies ist durch eine entsprechende Beton-zusammensetzung und den im Zuge der Nachbehandlung zu gewährenden Schutz vor niedrigen Temperaturen zu gewährleisten. Ein schadloses einmaliges Durchfrieren von jungem Beton ist möglich,
> 
> wenn der Beton beim Einbau und für mindestens drei weitere Tage eine Temperatur von +10 °C nicht unter-schreitet, oder ...


... dann würde ich an Stelle von vier Sechs-Stunden-Kerzen ein größeres Geschütz auffahren.
Hatte ich letzte Woche bei mir auch gemacht: ein kleines Zelt und darin ein kleiner selbstregelnder Heizlüfter auf der kleinsten Stufe.
Man muss überlegen, was einem zum Schluss mehr weh tut ... 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (5. Dez. 2019)

Naja bei minus 1 grad über 3 Stunden friert nichts durch. Nichtmal der Boden ist gefroren.


----------



## DbSam (5. Dez. 2019)

Na ja, er muss ja nicht völlig durchfrieren.
Es ist vermutlich schon ärgerlich genug, wenn nur die oberen Zentimeter kaputt frieren ...

Was ich mit meinem obigen Post nebenbei mit ausdrücken wollte:
Wenn Du die nächsten paar Tage den Beton im 10°C Bereich hältst, dann sollte der Beton nach drei bis vier Tagen eine genügende Härte erreicht haben und Du bist aus der "Zitterzone" raus.
Mit ein paar Romantikkerzen dauert es halt länger ...

Gut, ich beurteile das Wetter aus der Sicht einer Kaltwetterschneise am Fuße des Erzgebirges.
In Berlin und in einer geschützten Lage kann das anders sein  ...
Aber Beton ist Beton und bei nahe Null Grad dauert die Hydration eine kleine Ewigkeit, egal wo. 

Das hast Du sicher beim Ausschalen des Ringgurtes auch bemerkt. Wenn ich die Bilder richtig deute, dann sind an der oberen Kante ein paar Ecken ausgebrochen. (Ist nicht schlimm, im momentanen Baustadium nur mehr kleine 'Schrammen'. Zeigt aber, dass wahrscheinlich zum Zeitpunkt der Ausschalung die nötige Aushärtung noch nicht erreicht war.) 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (5. Dez. 2019)

Habe jetzt größere Kerzen reingestellt. ;-)


----------



## DbSam (5. Dez. 2019)

lol

Advent, Advent, ein Lichtlein brennt.
... und wenn das fünfte Lichtlein brennt,
haste Weihnachten verpennt.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (5. Dez. 2019)

Oder die Plane hat Feuer gefangen. ;-)


----------



## DbSam (5. Dez. 2019)

Plane + evtl. Regen = Wassersack
... würde da wahrscheinlich eher noch eine Platte unter die Plane legen - kommt auf die Höhe Deiner Gebetskerzen drauf an ..

Wenn kein kleiner Heizlüfter verfügbar, die alten Baustrahler heizen auch gut.
(Wobei, die Heizlüfter bekommst Du sogar im Baumarkt für nicht einmal zwanzig Euro hinterher geschmissen und selbst die sind regelbar. Kleine Ventilatorstufe, Heizung auf Stufe I und gut ist. Wenn Temperatur erreicht, dann 'blasen' die nur noch ... )


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wachtlerhof (5. Dez. 2019)

Wenn Du so Grabkerzen hast, nimm die (lass die Metalldeckel beim Brennen drauf). Die brennen zum einen richtig lange und bringen besser Wärme als die StabKerzen oder Teelichter.

(hab mir mit denen mal in einem Winterschutzbau für meine Palmen fast die Palmen gegrillt.)


----------



## lollo (6. Dez. 2019)

Moin,

oder Klick hier , das geht auch, habe es selbst schon probiert.


----------



## Transp****r (7. Dez. 2019)

10 grad, 3 Stunden kein Regen, es geht weiter.


----------



## Transp****r (7. Dez. 2019)

Nu is dunkel aber habe noch bisl was geschafft.


----------



## Transp****r (8. Dez. 2019)

Letzte Reihe fertig gemauert. Schönen zweiten Advent


----------



## Transp****r (8. Dez. 2019)

Und für alle, die an einem Folienteich festhalten, meiner ist 10 Jahre, die Folie war immer abgedeckt und unter Wasser. Trotzdem ist Sie sehr brüchig. Der Weichmacher ist raus. Teilweise reißt Sie schon beim Anfassen. Billig war die Folie auch nicht. Dann lieber Beton und Dichtschlämme. Vielleicht sehen es andere anderes, aber ich habe den direkten Vergleich.


----------



## DbSam (8. Dez. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Und für alle, die an einem Folienteich festhalten, meiner ist 10 Jahre, die Folie war immer abgedeckt und unter Wasser.
> Trotzdem ist Sie sehr brüchig. Der Weichmacher ist raus. Teilweise reißt Sie schon beim Anfassen.



Und für alle die, welche gern einen Folienteich bauen wollen:
Meine alte Folie ist jetzt 22 Jahre alt und leistet immer noch gute Dienste als Unterlage bei der Anlieferung von Transportbeton.
Ja, sie ist härter, aber zerreißen kann man sie immer noch nicht. Noch nicht einmal bei frostigen Temperaturen zerbrechen ...
Die hätte vermutlich noch zwanzig Jahre liegen können ...

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Vermutlich ist es immer besser, wenn man noch schreiben würde, um welche Folie es sich handelt ...
Also bevor man alle Folien über einen Kamm schert.

PPS:
Ich könnte Dir zwei Stück nagelneue Folie schicken.
Ein Stück könntest Du jetzt schon mit der Hand zerreißen und in das andere Stück bekommst Du kaum ein Löchlein reingestochen ...
So groß ist die Bandbreite ...


PPPS:
Und als drittes Stück könnte ich Dir gern noch ein Fitzelchen von der alten Folie schicken ...


----------



## Transp****r (9. Dez. 2019)

So, die Schalung ist fertig.


----------



## DbSam (9. Dez. 2019)

Ein paar Bauchschmerzen hätte ich ...

Good luck
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (9. Dez. 2019)

Danke


----------



## Transp****r (9. Dez. 2019)

Möchtest Du drüber reden?


----------



## DbSam (9. Dez. 2019)

Nö, warum auch?
Der Zug ist doch schon durch, letzter Halt war hier.

Vermutlich kippst Du noch den Spalt zwischen beiden Wänden voll und dann dürfen sich diese keinen Millimeter unterschiedlich bewegen:
 

Beide Schalwände sind im Normalfall steifer als der vollgekippte Spalt.
*Wenn *sich etwas bewegen *sollte*, dann ist höchstwahrscheinlich der Spalt die Schwachstelle. Das KG-Rohr wäre dann so freundlich und würde sich verabschieden ...

Deshalb hätte ich Bauschmerzen und deshalb auch: Good luck.

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Dein Plan kann schon klappen, wenn Du Glück hast ...
Wenn es gar nicht funktionieren würde, dann hätte ich das anders formuliert.
Aber man steckt halt nicht drin ...


----------



## Mathias2508 (9. Dez. 2019)

Moin, so mal aus der Ferne betrachtet,
warum hast nur waagerecht Eisen drin? Und nicht auch senkrecht bis in die letzte Reihe Steine?


----------



## Transp****r (9. Dez. 2019)

Habe auch senkrecht Stahl drin. In jedem Loch eine Stange. Diese schaut bloß nicht oben raus. 

@ Carsten, ich hoffe es klappt und hält. Ein Risiko besteht immer.


----------



## Mathias2508 (9. Dez. 2019)

Wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe, sehe ich nur senkrecht Eisen in der ersten Reihe Schalungsteine


----------



## samorai (9. Dez. 2019)

Kann man den obigen Stahl noch mal raus nehmen?
Ich glaube der behindert dich beim Einfüllen. 
Vielleicht bis 5 cm verfuellen und dann den obersten Stahl einlegen.


----------



## krallowa (10. Dez. 2019)

Moin,
sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus.
Wird aber sicher nicht so einfach die Kammern mit Dichtschlämme abzudichten, vor allem die kleine Kammer sieht ziemlich beengt aus.
Aber bisher hat ja alles ganz gut geklappt, warum nicht auch das.
Bei soviel Beton links, rechts, oben, unten und wer weiß wo noch, sollte das Gebilde in sich schon halten.
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall das es hält und du viele Jahre Spaß dran hast und niemals den Beton entfernen musst.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Transp****r (10. Dez. 2019)

So heute verfüllt bis der Kreislauf nicht mehr wollte.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (10. Dez. 2019)

Dann mach jetzt mal ein bisschen Pause, dass Du wieder zu Kräften kommen kannst und Dich etwas erholt hast.


----------



## DbSam (11. Dez. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> ... bis der Kreislauf nicht mehr wollte.


... zum Glück hat er wenigstens bis zur letzten Kelle durchgehalten. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (11. Dez. 2019)

Ja, war schon arg grenzwertig. Muss mir das besser einteilen. Bin ja nicht mehr 20 ;-)


----------



## samorai (11. Dez. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> , war schon arg grenzwertig. Muss mir das besser einteilen. Bin ja nicht mehr 20 ;-)



Um Himmelswillen, Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut. 

Nachher wenn du die Früchte deines Schaffens genießen kannst, ist alles vergessen.


----------



## Transp****r (11. Dez. 2019)

Bis dahin ist noch viel Arbeit


----------



## Wachtlerhof (12. Dez. 2019)

Nicht nur nach vorne schauen, was alles noch gemacht werden muss. Auch mal umdrehen und freuen, was alles schon geschafft ist.


----------



## DbSam (12. Dez. 2019)

Hinten ist doch immer so wenig, wenn vorne der Berg noch so groß ist. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (12. Dez. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hinten ist doch immer so wenig, wenn vorne der Berg noch so groß ist.
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten


Aber wenn du dich dann umdrehst, kannst dir Wunderbar am Berg anlehnen und die Pause genießen


----------



## DbSam (12. Dez. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> kannst dir Wunderbar am Berg anlehnen und die Pause genießen


... da würde ich einschlafen und nie wieder wach werden.  lol

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (15. Dez. 2019)

Heute die Schalung entfernt. Geht so aber es wird ja noch im Frühjahr nachgearbeitet, armiert und abgedichtet. Man macht sich immer viele Gedanken ob es hält, dicht ist usw. Fakt ist, der Boden ist gewachsen, fest und aus Lehm zum Teil. Der Teich ist vollständig im Erdreich eingelassen. Ein Kippen  oder Absacken zur Seite würde wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach funktionieren. Die Schalungssteine sind mit Stahl bewehrt und im Versatz gemauert. Doch nun zum Hauptargument. In der Nacht viel mit ein, dass mein Opa schon 1979 einen Pool hatte. Da habe ich auch schwimmen gelernt. Dieser war Stein auf Stein mit diesen gelben Ziegeln gemauert. Darauf dann eine Schicht Putz und blaue Farbe. Bewehrung war nicht drin. Auch nichts mit Beton aufgegossen. Ob es 1979 schon Dichtschlämme gab, keine Ahnung. Der Pool war innen blau gestrichen. Und immer dicht. Der Putz bekam irgendwann Risse aber das Wasser blieb drin. Natürlich gab es damals keine Filteranlagen und so war das Wasser irgendwann grün. Ich bin also guter Dinge, dass es hält. Schönen dritten Advent


----------



## Transp****r (17. Dez. 2019)

Momentan ruht alles, aber wenn es mild bleibt, geht es im Januar weiter. Die Fische liegen auf dem Grund, möchte sie nicht so stören.


----------



## troll20 (18. Dez. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> wenn es mild bleibt, geht es im Januar weiter.


Keine Sorge da kommt noch was. Wird aber bestimmt wieder Februar oder März........


----------



## Transp****r (20. Dez. 2019)

Das Wetter war heute sonnig und mild, ich bin eh alleine, also auf Richtung Erdmitte. Erstmal die Anschlüsse im Erdreich finden.


----------



## Transp****r (21. Dez. 2019)

Und weiter wird gebuddelt.


----------



## DbSam (21. Dez. 2019)

Das nenne ich mal richtiges Weihnachtsfeeling. like


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (22. Dez. 2019)

Schönen 4. Advent.


----------



## Transp****r (23. Dez. 2019)

Den letzten Tag vorm Weihnachtsfest genutzt. Auch gleich den ersten Bypass mit Wasser gefüllt und geschaut, ebbed dicht ist. 10 cm Gefälle auf 8 Meter ist ok denke ich. liege meinem Zeitplan etwas hinterher aber vielleicht hole ich im neuen Jahr auf.


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Dez. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Wow, die Anzahl der Kommentare haut mich glatt um.


Vor der epochalen Leistung kann man nur den Hut ziehen ! Und das ganze auch " zu Weihnachten" !


Transporter schrieb:


> Wie groß muss die Verbindung zwischen den Filterkammern sein?





Transporter schrieb:


> Leider passen nur zwei 160 Rohre nebeneinander von Kammer zu Kammer


Steig ich Mal mit ein 
Ein Megabauvorhaben nur Mal anders .
Jetzt habt ihr ihn so schön zum Teichbetonkonstrukt beraten (mit Erfolg ? )
Isolation hin und her ( bringt hier leider nix wenn er den Teich nicht abdeckt )
Ihm sind sogar richtig gute Fragen eingefallen und ihr grätscht dann hier # 442 # nicht dazwischen ? Haben wir nicht Mal gelernt das 90° Bögen
den Flow ausbremsen ? Oder hat's da einen anderen Fred für ?


----------



## Transp****r (23. Dez. 2019)

Das mit den Bögen ist mir bekannt aber gerade 160 mm steckt sich bescheiden zusammen


----------



## Transp****r (25. Dez. 2019)

In meine beiden Pflanzenfilterkammern möchte ich verschieden Pflanzen setzen, die dem Wasser Nährstoffe entziehen. Jetzt die Frage, auf dem Grund der Filterkammer wollte ich kleine Rinde Steine einbringen. Sollen die Pflanzen in diese Schicht oder in Körbe?


----------



## samorai (25. Dez. 2019)

Mhhh .... mach das bitte nicht, irgendwann mußt du alles auseinander reißen wenn der Pflanzfilter mit Dreck verklebt ist und deinen Teich am Ende nur noch düngen wird.
Zeitlich gesehen kann es natürlich ein paar Jährchen dauern,aber deine Uhr tickt auch rückwärts.
Ich hätte da etwas besseres im Petto.

Den Filter auf 50-60 cm unter Wasserkante bauen. ein großer Wasserpflanzenkorb hat eine Höhe von 27 cm.
Einen Zwischenboden einziehen bei ca 30 cm aus __ Douglasie oder ......
Das Wasser von unten einleiten und oben wieder heraus in den Teich.
Ein 40 ger HT-Rohr zur Reinigung senkrecht einsetzen, da passt der Anschluss eines Saugers rauf.
Im unteren Bereich des Rohres zur besseren Aufnahme ein Zick zack Muster einarbeiten ,möglichts abrunden.


Vorteile
Der Schmodder verklebt nicht in den Steinen oder Pflanzen
Leichte Reinigung und nie wieder ein beschwerliches reinigen bzw. auseinanderbauen der Anlage.
Des weiteren kannst du auch mal von oben spülen.

Nachteile 
nicht bekannt

Die runden Steine kannst du als Verfüllung oberhalb der Bretter einsetzen oder auch in den Pflanzkörben.


----------



## Transp****r (27. Dez. 2019)

Weihnachten vorbei, 3 kg Gewicht zugenommen. Heute den zweiten Bypass in die Erde gebracht, mit Wasser gefüllt und geschaut, ob der Wasserstand bleibt.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (28. Dez. 2019)

Wenn Du jetzt so weiter machst wie vor Weihnachten, dann sind die 3kg schnell wieder weg.


----------



## Transp****r (28. Dez. 2019)

Weiter an der Figur arbeiten.


----------



## Andre 69 (28. Dez. 2019)

Hi Ron 
Auch wenn ick zwischen die "beiden" Bilder hinundher zwitsche sehe ick nur Stillstand ! 


Transporter schrieb:


> Weiter an der Figur arbeiten.


Kugelfisch ? Oder ?
Nee Mal im Ernst --- Respekt !


----------



## Transp****r (30. Dez. 2019)

So der Kugelfisch wird zum hai ;-)


----------



## Transp****r (31. Dez. 2019)

Silvester? Was ist das? Weiter gehts. Auch heute hatte der Baumarkt offen. Habe mich für Betonplatten entschieden, welche ich von Zeit zu Zeit färben kann. Mir gefällt die Optik ganz gut. Hatte mir Granitplatten angeschaut und noch weitere Materialien. Der Preis hat mich dann doch abgeschreckt. Ein Hobby, auch wenn man es liebt, sollte preislich im Rahmen bleiben. Habe ja noch viel vor. Naturteich, zwei Terrassen usw. guten Rutsch für Euch. Im neuen Jahr geht es weiter.


----------



## DbSam (31. Dez. 2019)

Transporter schrieb:


> Habe mich für Betonplatten entschieden



Finde ich ein bissel zu breit, die Dinger erschlagen Dich optisch, denke ich. 
Viel Beton, wenig Teich.

Am Mittelsteg wird es nicht anders gehen, die Randsteine auf den dünneren Außemwänden würde ich schmaler sägen (zur Not, falls keine Trennsäge zur Hand: sägen und wieder anfasen lassen - das kostet nicht die Welt.)


Guten Rutsch
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (10. Jan. 2020)

Es geht langsam weiter. Das Wetter ist ja recht mild.


----------



## Transp****r (11. Jan. 2020)

Und weiter mit Vorbereitungen für den weiteren Betonguss. Leider ist das Wetter so mild, dass sich schon wieder Algen ausbreiten beim alten Teich. Parallel habe ich die ersten Randsteine gemauert. Wenn alles irgendwann fertig ist, dann heißt es säubern, säubern, säubern, grundieren, armieren, grundieren und mit Dichtschlämme beschichteten.


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Jan. 2020)

Hab mal alles durchgelesen...Dankeschön für die Doku.

So einige Tips kamen ja schon....Bürstenkammer ohne BA etc...vielleicht geht da später auch eine Schmutzwassertauchpumpe.


Bevor ich hier länger nicht mitlese, schreibe und Du irgendwann "beschichten" willst mit der Dichtschlämme:

-diese Abdichtung benötigt als Voraussetzung eine rissfrei bleibende Unterkonstruktion/ Bauwerk.....
Ich pers. hätte da etwas Bedenken- insbesondere weil der Beton beim Verfüllen der Schalsteine nicht mit einem Flaschenrüttler verdichtet wurde- ebensowenig die Bodenplatte, wo der Beton während des Gießens schön nass geworden ist.

-die Betonoberfläche der "Bodenplatte" hat auf ihrer Oberfläche eine sogenannte Schlempeschicht.
Diese besteht aus Salzen etc. die beim Betonieren aufschwimmen/ dort sich ablagern-
Die Festigkeit ist die von Kreide...
Vor dem Beschichten von Beton mit irgendwas ist es notwendig  diese Schicht aufderBodenplatte abzuschleifen, in der Ind. mit Stahlkugel- Wasserstrahlen etc..
Vermutlich genügt hier eine sog. Schleiftopf/ Topfscheibe für die Flex oder eine HM/ Diamantschleifscheibe für Flächen für die Flex..

Wenn sich später Beschichtungen (Egal ob GFK oder Dichtschlämme) ablösen, dann ist oft nicht das Material schuld, sondern die mangelhafte Untergrundvorbereitung.

Viel Spaß  weiterhin und halte durch!


----------



## Transp****r (12. Jan. 2020)

Ich baue so gut ich es kann und kann nur nochmal betonen, ich komme nicht aus dem Baugewerbe. Bin für Tipps immer dankbar, nur manchmal kann man es einfach nicht so umsetzen. Auch wenn ich keinen Vibrationsrüttler hatte, dennoch habe ich den Beton mit verflüssigendem Zusatz fliessfähig gehalten und gestampft. Alles ist mit Stahl armiert und im Versatz gemauert. Dazu kommt noch, dass es komplett eingegraben ist und von außen noch mit Zement- Lehmgemisch verfüllt. Sollten sich dennoch Risse bilden, dann kann ich es nicht ändern. Ich arbeite 40 Stunden die Woche im Büro, baue immer alleine ohne Unterstützung, trotzdem versuche ich so stabil wie möglich zu bauen. Ich hoffe , es hält.


----------



## DbSam (12. Jan. 2020)

... wird schon.  

Wenn Du das Fließmittel richtig eingesetzt hast, dann solltest Du einen Beton der Konsistenzklasse F5 bis F6 erhalten haben.
Bei diesen ist nur ein geringer Verdichtungsaufwand erforderlich, also stochern, klopfen, schwabbeln(F6) ist im Regelfall ausreichend.
Wenn Du das so umgesetzt hast, dann sollte dies in Ordnung sein.

"Komplett eingegraben", das würde ich nicht unbedingt als Haltbarkeitsvorteil herausstellen wollen, eher im Gegenteil.
Insgesamt sollte diese Konstruktion aber passen, wenn Du alle anderen aufgeführten Dinge so umgesetzt hast, wie Du dies hier im Thread beschrieben hast.
Gefahren sehe ich halt eher bei der KG-Rohrdurchführung bei den doppelten Wänden, wie weiter oben schon von mir geschrieben.

Mal abgesehen von meiner Bemerkung zur Breite der Randsteine (die Abdeckplatten):
Mit deren festen Verlegung hätte ich noch bis zum Ende der groben Beton- und Schachtarbeiten gewartet.
Du nimmst Dir hier die "Bauarbeitertrampelpfade" weg und musst nun immer aufpassen, dass Du auf den Platten keinen Schaden hinterlässt ...  


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Bei den derzeitigen Bauarbeiten immer auf den Bodenfrost aufpassen ...

PPS:
Wie immer, schöne Baustellendeko. 
Besonders die pinkfarbenen Gießkannen - ich bin "hin und weg" like
lol


----------



## Sven S. (12. Jan. 2020)

Lass dich nicht verrückt machen, weiter so, tolles Projektlikelike


----------



## Transp****r (12. Jan. 2020)

So, angefangen den Boden und den Rest der Wand zu grundieren. Ist ja jetzt trocken


----------



## Transp****r (12. Jan. 2020)

Achja Bilder


----------



## laurgas (12. Jan. 2020)

ich bewundere deine arbeit und deine ausdauer.mach weiter so,du schaffst!


----------



## Transp****r (13. Jan. 2020)

Vielen Dank, ich bemühe mich. Heute die zweite Hälfte armiert. Natürlich auch Kies geholt. Die Männer am Kieswerk freuen sich immer


----------



## Transp****r (13. Jan. 2020)

Und für den Fall, dass das 160 Rohr in der Wand bricht, habe ich eine tolle Lösung gefunden. Einfach mal abwarten ;-)


----------



## DbSam (13. Jan. 2020)

Na ja: z.Bsp. mit Innenmanschetten oder sogenannten 'Kurzlinern' ...

Aber man will das ja nicht beschreien ...  
(Und das Problem wären weitere evtl. Bewegungen ...)


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ich habe das bei mir so gelöst:
 
Also einfach ein größeres KG-Rohr übergeschoben.
Der derzeit noch offene Zwischenraum wird noch mit zurechtgeschnittener Rohrisolierung gefüllt und mit Vlies umwickelt ...


----------



## Transp****r (13. Jan. 2020)

Jetzt lass aber mal die Kirche im Dorf. ;-) ich hoffe es hält. Mein Nachbar meint, dass wäre Atombombensicher. Naja, es waren schwere Zeiten damals, da hat man sich nicht so bilden können. Er ging nach der 8. Klasse ab. Aber stabil ist es in jedem Fall, so hoffe ich. Lg
Aber so ähnlich wird meine Lösung auch.


----------



## DbSam (13. Jan. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Jetzt lass aber mal die Kirche im Dorf. ;-)


Na ja, aber Du hast doch vorhin eben wieder damit angefangen:


Transporter schrieb:


> Und für den Fall, dass das 160 Rohr in der Wand bricht, ...


Ich war still.  lol




Transporter schrieb:


> ich hoffe es hält.


das meinte ich auch mit:


DbSam schrieb:


> Aber man will das ja nicht beschreien ...





Komm mach weiter, ich guck zu ...  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (14. Jan. 2020)

Heute ging es heiter weiter. Das Wetter ist günstig


----------



## Transp****r (15. Jan. 2020)

Auch heute wieder die Zeit vor der Arbeit genutzt.


----------



## Transp****r (15. Jan. 2020)

Habe heute angefangen die gelieferten pvc Rohre vorzubereiten. Diese sind so gewählt, dass die Reduzierung genau in die 160 Rohre passt. Somit ist das Innenrohr gut geschützt und durch die Luft von ein Zentimeter ringsherum kann nichts passieren, sollte das kg Rohr brechen.


----------



## Transp****r (15. Jan. 2020)

So, so soll es dann mal sein.


----------



## DbSam (15. Jan. 2020)

like


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Kleiner Tipp: 
Der Zwischenschritt der "Schmiergelei" kann komplett entfallen.

Viel wichtiger ist eine gründliche Reinigung und Entfettung mit dem entsprechenden Mittel (Tangit-Reiniger, o.ä. Produkte)
(Dort am besten für jede Klebestelle ein neues Tuch oder entsprechendes Papier nehmen.)

Wie Du sicherlich bemerkt hast löst der Reinger das PVC etwas an, schon aus diesem Grund kann die Schmirgelei entfallen.
Der Kleber  macht den Rest. 

Weitere Einzelheiten findet man hier und auch anderswo


----------



## Transp****r (15. Jan. 2020)

Ja, dass habe ich auch bemerkt ;-) habe heute schnell die nächste Reihe Schalungssteine geholt


----------



## Transp****r (18. Jan. 2020)

Und weiter geht es


----------



## Transp****r (18. Jan. 2020)

Und die erste Reihe der ersten beiden Filterkammern geschnitten. Diese glatte Schicht auf dem Beton habe ich abgetragen. Morgen kann ich die erste Reihe verkleben.


----------



## Transp****r (19. Jan. 2020)

Und die erste Reihe ist fertig verklebt.


----------



## Transp****r (21. Jan. 2020)

Und weiter geht es. Löcher gebohrt in Bodenplatte, Stahl rein und zweite Reihe geschnitten.


----------



## samorai (21. Jan. 2020)

Herr "Ackermann" lässt grüßen!
like


----------



## Transp****r (22. Jan. 2020)

Und auch heute ging es weiter, die Tage werden länger. Zweite Reihe gemauert, Schalung für die Trennwand gefertigt und eingebracht. Armiert, ein paar Stahlstangen fehlen mir noch und etwas wärmere Temperaturen für den Guss. Leider lassen sich hier zur Zeit keine Bilder hochladen.


----------



## Transp****r (22. Jan. 2020)

Oder ich war abgemeldet.


----------



## samorai (22. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Transpo!
Schöne Schuhe / Latschen .


----------



## troll20 (23. Jan. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Schöne Schuhe / Latschen


Und die schönen Gießkannen sind auch wieder dabei 
Ach ist das leben schön, wenn man sich an solch Kleinigkeiten begeistern kann.

Achso @Transporter ,weiter machen schaut gut aus


----------



## Transp****r (23. Jan. 2020)

Auch heute wieder das Wetter und die Zeit genutzt. Armierung fertig, Beton fertig.


----------



## DbSam (23. Jan. 2020)

Sag mal, wie viel Urlaub hast Du denn? 

Und: Mutig. 
Da hast Du aber auch Glück, dass die Temperaturen in Deiner Gegend immer haarscharf am Frost vorbeischrammen. 
Heute Nacht könnte es nochmal eng werden ...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (23. Jan. 2020)

Urlaub?  Schichtarbeit ;-) die nächsten Tage ist hier kein Frost. Nächste Woche bis zu 11 grad plus. Daher war die Gelegenheit günstig


----------



## DbSam (23. Jan. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Urlaub? Schichtarbeit ;-)


Ah, ok.  
Ja dann ist das im Winter einer der wenigen Vorteile ...
Die meisten gehen und kommen im Dunkeln, da wird in der Woche nichts. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (23. Jan. 2020)

Ja, dass finde ich noch schlimmer als Schichtarbeit. Ohne Tageslicht. Dafür fahre ich jetzt müde zur Arbeit;-)


----------



## Aquaga (24. Jan. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ah, ok.
> Ja dann ist das im Winter einer der wenigen Vorteile ...
> Die meisten gehen und kommen im Dunkeln, da wird in der Woche nichts.
> 
> ...



Du hast ja so was von Recht! 

Aber: Man kann viiiiele neue Pläne für die kommende Saison machen! 

Meine To-Do-Liste ist schon locker für zwei weitere Jahre gefüllt....... aber pssst!....meine Frau weiß noch nix davon


----------



## Transp****r (24. Jan. 2020)

Tja, letzte Nacht war dann doch etwas Frost, ich hoffe, es ist nicht alles kaputt. -1 grad war es. Habe heute erstmal die Filterkammer 3und 4 trocken gelegt und gereinigt.


----------



## DbSam (24. Jan. 2020)

*hüstelhust*
Na ja, weißt Du, ich hatte gestern vor dem Posten wirklich für Deine(!) Gegend auch erst einmal nachgeschaut und dann geschrieben:


DbSam schrieb:


> Heute Nacht könnte es nochmal eng werden ...



Ich drück Dir die Daumen. 
Im Normalfall könnte/sollte/müsste der Beton ein einmaliges Durchfrieren überstehen.
Schau Dir die Wetterberichte für die kommenden Nächte genauer an ...
... oder sorge anderweitig vor.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (24. Jan. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, frischer Beton hat genug Eigenwärme durch die chemische Reaktion.


Das bissel Beton nicht, bei diesen Temperaturen ist die Reaktion sehr langsam. Ab -5°C passiert gar nichts mehr ...
Du kannst ja mal testen, bei solchen Temperaturen müsstest Du jetzt noch relativ einfach mit dem Fingernagel bröseln können ...

Warte mit dem Ausschalen länger als sonst, Dir brechen sonst leicht die Ecken ab.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (24. Jan. 2020)

Also es fasst sich schon fest an, ausschalen werde ich vorerst nicht. Heute Nacht kommt kein Frost und abgedeckt ist es auch. Lass es erstmal eine woche so.


----------



## Transp****r (25. Jan. 2020)

Leider fasst sich die oberste Schicht des frischen Beton bisl wie Papier an. Ist zwar fest aber wenn man drüber streicht mit dem Finger, klingt es hohl. Ich hoffe, darunter ist es fest geworden, so das ich wenn es abgebunden hat, die obere lose Schicht mit der Drahtbürse entferne.


----------



## DbSam (25. Jan. 2020)

Na ja, deswegen auch gestern meine "Fingernageltestfrage" ...

Drahtbürstenaktion:
Warte bitte noch mindestens eine Woche, besser zwei, bevor Du solche Aktionen startest.

Wie ich oben schon (öfter) geschrieben hatte:
Der Abbindeprozess dauert bei Betontemperaturen um die 5°C ca. die doppelte Zeit.
Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen mit nur knapp über 0°C kann man sicher die dreifache Zeit ansetzen.
Also:
Wer mutig ist, muss auch Geduld haben.  

Du kannst aber auch helfend eingreifen, indem Du abdeckst und etwas heizt.
Nimm einen preiswerten Heizlüfter, keine Kerzen, und bringe etwas Temperatur in Deine Wände ...
Ist vielleicht preiswerter als 'Abriss und Neubau' oder 'Hoffen und Bangen'.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Falls ich es noch nicht gepostet habe:
Das war mein 'Frostschutzundabbindebeschleunigerheizzelt'  Anfang Dezember letztes Jahr ...


----------



## Transp****r (25. Jan. 2020)

Erledigt 1000 Watt sollten reichen


----------



## DbSam (25. Jan. 2020)

Top.
Reicht ja, wenn der irgendwo zwischen 1 und 2 abregelt, muss ja nicht auf Zimmertemperatur aufheizen.

Falls noch nicht geschehen:
Jetzt die Abdeckung noch so legen, dass die blaue Plane nicht direkt auf der Oberseite aufliegt.
... da muss noch etwas warme Luft dazwischen passen.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (25. Jan. 2020)

Bin gespannt


----------



## DbSam (25. Jan. 2020)

Das Gefühl kenne ich ... 

Wenn es nicht signifikant wärmer wird, dann sollte das Konstrukt mindestens eine Woche so stehen.

Irgendwo hatte ich Dir auch schon den Link zur TransportBeton.org-Seite geschickt. 
Sinngemäß stand dort bei 'kühler Witterung' drin, dass der Beton 3-5 Tage lang auf 10°C gehalten werden muss. Danach sollte er soweit abgebunden haben, dass er frostsicher ist.
Du kannst ja nochmal nachschauen ...

Dementsprechend kann man nach 5 Tagen den Heizlüfter ausschalten.
Die Abdeckung würde ich noch eine Woche drauf lassen und in einer Frostnacht den Heizlüfter aktivieren.

So hatte ich das bei mir auch gemacht, hat funktioniert.

LG Carsten


----------



## Andre 69 (25. Jan. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Erledigt 1000 Watt sollten reichen


Mmmmmh 

Jetzt muss ich auch Mal a' bissl Kritik hier lassen ,schade .
 Wenn du's hast ,warum nicht früher ? Hat doch Einer ( Carsten ) schon öfter erwähnt .
Jetzt höre auf ihn 


DbSam schrieb:


> Wer mutig ist, muss auch Geduld haben.


Drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Transp****r (26. Jan. 2020)

Guten Morgen, habe heute mal nachgesehen, es scheint zu helfen, der Beton fasst sich fest an und überall ist Wasser auf dem Beton und an der Folie. Habe jetzt den größten Teil der Baustelle abgedeckt und beheizt. Wenn alles trocken ist, kann ich das große Becken schon grundieren, armieren und mit Dichtschlämme beschichten. Wenn es unter 10 grad wird, stelle ich die Heizung an. Regen kann nicht drankommen.


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Jan. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> kann ich ............. mit Dichtschlämme beschichten


Ruhig Brauner , ruhig !


DbSam schrieb:


> Wer mutig ist, muss auch Geduld haben.


Auch wenn du jetzt heizt und somit die Temperaturen stimmen , ich denke für eine Beschichtung ( Dichtschlämme)
hast du eine zu hohe Feuchtigkeit ! 
Wie der Troll sagt


----------



## Transp****r (26. Jan. 2020)

Naja der Hauptteil ist schon paar Wochen fertig. Ich warte erstmal ab und lass es trocknen. Auch muss ja erstmal Armierung drauf


----------



## troll20 (26. Jan. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Armierung drauf


????? Dachte immer die ist im Beton 

Ich __ merk schon ich sollte in meinem Alter nicht mehr so viel denken sondern


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Jan. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Dachte immer die ist im Beton


Na gugge ,
Er meint doch das Armierungsgewebe ,denke/hoffe ich ! Aber auch hier sind mir die Gegebenheiten nicht optimal !


----------



## Transp****r (26. Jan. 2020)

Ja Armierungsgewebe


----------



## Transp****r (26. Jan. 2020)

Habe jetzt angefangen die Fugen im Hauptbecken zu säubern und verputzen. Heute lasse ich die Heizung an. Morgen werden am Tag 8 und nachts 5 grad. Dann schalte ich ab. Wenn die Wände überarbeitet sind, fange ich mit Armierung an. Weiß noch nicht wie ich die Verbindung zum Bodenablauf abdichte.


----------



## samorai (26. Jan. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> überall ist Wasser auf dem Beton und an der Folie.



Das ist Kondens, etwas Styrudur unter der Folie kann da Abhilfe schaffen.

Anders herum kriecht die Feuchtigkeit immer zur Wärme.
Das heißt belueften und heizen. 
Mach doch mal für deine Probleme eine PIN- Anfrage an @Teich4You, er hat an seinen Teich mit Dichtschlaemme gearbeitet.


----------



## Transp****r (26. Jan. 2020)

Ich lüfte und heize und die nächsten Tage wird Denis 10 grad warm. Dann lüfte ich mehr und es kann abtrocknen


----------



## Transp****r (27. Jan. 2020)

Weiter geht es


----------



## ralph_hh (27. Jan. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Tja, letzte Nacht war dann doch etwas Frost, ich hoffe, es ist nicht alles kaputt. -1 grad war es. Habe heute erstmal die Filterkammer 3und 4 trocken gelegt und gereinigt.


Bei zu kalten Temperaturen läuft der Reaktionsprozess im Beton so langsam ab, dass sich die Bestandteile gerne mal der Schwerkraft folgend entmischen. Da hilft dann u.U. nachheizen auch nichts mehr. Und auch die Bildung von Eiskristallen entmischt das ganze. Die Verarbeitungshinweise, nicht unter +5° haben schon ihre Berechtigung. Aber vermutlich reicht das für Deine Zwecke immer noch, so hochbelastet ist das ja nicht. Ich hab mal etwa 5 Liter Beton bei 2° gegossen, das ist innen gut ausgehärtet, die obersten 2cm konnte man locker abkratzen.


----------



## DbSam (27. Jan. 2020)

Nicht gleich den kompletten Teufel an die Wand malen. 
Das kann, muss aber in diesem Fall nicht unbedingt so passieren.

... abwarten und dann frühestens in 14 Tagen mal eine "HammerUndMeiselProbe" durchführen.


Die Beheizung war/ist jetzt wichtig, um den Abbindeprozess zu beschleunigen und somit schnell die Frostbeständigkeit des Betons zu erreichen.
Was in den ersten beiden Nächten geschehen ist, das kann man natürlich nicht rückgängig machen.
Sondern nur hoffen, dass ... 



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (27. Jan. 2020)

So, die Wände sind fertig verfugt. Habe angefangen den Boden zu schleifen, und mit Drahtbürste anzurauen. Blöde Arbeit aber muss gemacht werden. Eine Stelle in einer Senke war wie Kreide. Weich und eine komische Konsistenz. Diese habe ich mit der Drahtbürste entfernt, bis fester Zement zum Vorschein kam. Der Rest sieht rau und gut aus. Wenn der Dreck komplett weg ist und ich nochmal mit dem Kärcher durch bin, wird grundiert, wenn es trocken ist, dann folgt die Armierung mit Gewebe, dann nach vollständiger Trocknung wieder eine Grundierung und dann Dichtschlämme.


----------



## Andre 69 (27. Jan. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... abwarten


Scheint nicht seine Stärke zu sein !
Die Dichtschlämme benötigt eine tragbare Schicht , wenn es sich auflöst wie 


Transporter schrieb:


> Eine Stelle in einer __ Senke war wie Kreide.


Ist doch nicht soooo schlimm , macht er es im Sommer neu ! 
Hoffen wir das Beste für ihn !


----------



## Transp****r (27. Jan. 2020)

Liest überhaupt jemand was ich schrieb? Habe ich geschrieben das ich Dichtschlämme heute verarbeite? Ey langsam nervt dieses ständige Kritisieren. Bin für Tipps dankbar aber man kommt sich teilweise wie ein Kleinkind vor. Sorry. Schreibe hier nix mehr.


----------



## troll20 (27. Jan. 2020)




----------



## Teich4You (27. Jan. 2020)

Meine Empfehlung für Teiche mit Dichtschlämme lautet immer folgendermaßen:
Am besten direkt auf den Beton pinseln. Je mehr unterschiedliche Materialien oder Schichten aufeinander liegen, desto eher verhalten diese sich auch anders bei Temperaturänderungen, was letztendlich zu Bewegungen führt. 

Es gibt genug Teiche bei denen die Wände nochmal verputzt wurden und dann Dichtschlämme aufgetragen. Scheint überwiegend auch zu klappen. Ich selber würde direkt drauf pinseln. 

Eine harte Endreinigung mit dem Kärcher sollte allerdings ausreichen. Alles mit einer Bürste zu schruppen wäre mir zu aufwendig gewesen.


----------



## Andre 69 (28. Jan. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Schreibe hier nix mehr.


Och nö! 
Nur wenn man den Fred liest kommt man so drauf . Dir wird geraten zu warten und du schreibst nächsten 
Tag ...


Transporter schrieb:


> Wenn der Dreck komplett weg ist und ich nochmal mit dem Kärcher durch bin, wird grundiert, wenn es trocken ist, dann folgt die Armierung mit Gewebe, dann nach vollständiger Trocknung wieder eine Grundierung und dann Dichtschlämme.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Jan. 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bevor ich hier länger nicht mitlese, schreibe und Du irgendwann "beschichten" willst mit der Dichtschlämme:
> 
> -diese Abdichtung benötigt als Voraussetzung eine rissfrei bleibende Unterkonstruktion/ Bauwerk.....
> Ich pers. hätte da etwas Bedenken- insbesondere weil der Beton beim Verfüllen der Schalsteine nicht mit einem Flaschenrüttler verdichtet wurde- ebensowenig die Bodenplatte, wo der Beton während des Gießens schön nass geworden ist.
> ...





Transporter schrieb:


> So, die Wände sind fertig verfugt. Habe angefangen den Boden zu schleifen, und mit Drahtbürste anzurauen. Blöde Arbeit aber muss gemacht werden. Eine Stelle in einer __ Senke war wie Kreide. Weich und eine komische Konsistenz. Diese habe ich mit der Drahtbürste entfernt, bis fester Zement zum Vorschein kam. Der Rest sieht rau und gut aus. Wenn der Dreck komplett weg ist und ich nochmal mit dem Kärcher durch bin, wird grundiert, wenn es trocken ist, dann folgt die Armierung mit Gewebe, dann nach vollständiger Trocknung wieder eine Grundierung und dann Dichtschlämme.



Genau das, was ich Dir beschrieben geraten hatte! Sehr schön. 
So hast du schon etwas die Schlempeschicht oben entfernt und etwas mehr Haftung für folgende "Beschichtungen". Ist ja eigentlich auch dringend notwendig.

So eine Topfscheibe für die Flex (wenn vorhanden) wäre zum Arbeiten handlicher gewesen und hätte auch die Oberfläche bis auf´s Korn runtergeschliffen und etwas geglättet. Aber so bist Du vermutlich der erste Forist und Dichtschlämmer , der es vorm dem Beschichten her besser vorbereitet hat.

Warum Du am Boden jetzt noch Gewebe und Spachtel aufbringst, weiß ich nicht- ebenso die Abdichtung an den Folienflansch von Spachtel, Gewebe, Dichtschlämme...

Vermutlich kannst Du mit einer gewissen milchigen "Flüsiggkeit" die Spachtelmasse auch noch wasserdichter gestalten. Dazu kann Die sicher der Baustoffhändler oder Hersteller etwas raten.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Jan. 2020)

Wie und ob die Anbindung der Dichtschlämme an die Muffen der KG Rohre an den Wänden wirklich dicht und haltbar sein wird, zeigt dann der Zahn der Zeit.
Wenn nicht, gibt es auch dann eine oder zwei Lösungsvarianten in Form anderer "Abdichtungsmaterialien".


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Jan. 2020)

Und...Beton bei Temperaturen um Null ist schon möglich.
Ich habe ebenfalls gerade betoniert....Teils Transportbeton ...teils Endmischung per Mischer vor Ort. Nachtfrost und Rauhreif...
Und ja....das Abbinden des Beton war schon teilweise stark verzögert...
Ich konnte eine Fläche erst nach 11 Stunden um 04:00 Uhr mit der Stirnlampe abreiben und die in der Mitte erst am nächsten Tag.

Und die 60m² der grossen Betonplatte werde ich wegen nachfolgender Beschichtung auch schleifen müssen. Vermutlich mit einer Topfscheibe die 50cm im Durchmesser hat.

Wird aber kein weiterer Teich- "nur eine Fachwerkgarage" und daneben Stellfläche mit braun eingefärbten Beton. Vermutlich alles "bombensicher".


----------



## troll20 (28. Jan. 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wie und ob die Anbindung der Dichtschlämme an die Muffen der KG Rohre an den Wänden wirklich dicht und haltbar sein wird


Na zur Not gibt es von den Sanitärfachläuten so genannte Dichtbänder für Ecken und Ixel sowie Manchetten für Flansche und Durchführungen. Auf denen hält dann auch die Dichtschlämme


----------



## Transp****r (28. Jan. 2020)

Dichtschlämme sollte ja auch auf rauem kg halten. Gummimörtel kommt als Phase dran. Gummimörtel hält auf Kunststoff


----------



## Transp****r (29. Jan. 2020)

Dann will ich mal nicht so sein.


----------



## samorai (29. Jan. 2020)

He Transpo, sieht alles sehr gut aus . 
Für einen der es zum ersten Mal baut...... und was man so erkennen kann ist deine Leistung + Ausdauer total top.


----------



## Transp****r (29. Jan. 2020)

Danke dir, ja ist tatsächlich das erste mal, dass ich in diesem Umfang baue. ;-)


----------



## DbSam (30. Jan. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal nicht so sein.


Schön, das freut mich. 

Und da kann ich gleich mal wieder herum mäkeln ...
Quatsch, nee, nur eine Frage/Überlegung in den Raum werfen: 

Wenn man sich die Bilder anschaut, dann hast Du gute Arbeit abgeliefert.
Wenn man dann daran denkt, dass sich die Wände sowieso mit einem Algenflaum schmücken und die kleinen vorhanden Absätze tarnen werden, dann stellt sich die Frage, warum Du die Wände 'verputzen' willst.
Wenn richtig gebaut wurde, dann sollten zumindest große Risse im Normalfall auszuschließen sein.
Eventuelle kleinere Spannungsrisse sollten von der noch zu wählenden Dichtschlämme verkraftbar sein.

Und die zweite Überlegung:
Auf einem *Beton*boden sollten frühestens nach 6 Monaten Fliesen gelegt werden. Mit den bekannten Spezialfliesenklebern frühestens nach 3 bis 4 Monaten.
Davon ausgehend müsste also mit einer Auflage aus Mörtel mit Armierungsgewebe ebensolange gewartet werden.
Wahrscheinlich würde es genügen, wenn größere Fehlstellen auf dem Betonboden mit einem sehr guten Flexkleber ausgeglichen werden.
Eine gute Dichtschlämme sollte mit den Schrumpfungsprozessen des Betonbodens gut zurecht kommen.


Das wären zumindest meine Überlegungen. 
Gerade bei einem Bauzustand, wie auf Deinen Bildern zu sehen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (30. Jan. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Auf einem *Beton*boden sollten frühestens nach 6 Monaten Fliesen gelegt werden. Mit den bekannten Spezialfliesenklebern frühestens nach 3 bis 4 Monaten.



Jetzt verstehe ich, warum es heißt in Sachsen gehen die Uhren anders. 
Und sch..... wir müssen etliche Baustellen in D abreißen wo Estrich zum Einsatz kam mit einer Belegereife von 48 Stunden...
Ne Carsten so einfach kommst hiermit nicht durch, das musst du belegen.


----------



## Andre 69 (30. Jan. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> in Sachsen gehen die Uhren anders.


Dit iss jetzt aba unfähr!
Aute dich Ma als Belagsstoffhändler !
Aba eigentlich geht es um Baufehler da so ziemlich Keiner mehr vorgeschriebene Trocknungszeiten ein hält !

Außerdem wird er mit Baumarkteware arbeiten ! Ähhh


----------



## DbSam (30. Jan. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und sch..... wir müssen etliche Baustellen in D abreißen wo Estrich zum Einsatz kam mit einer Belegereife von 48 Stunden...


Lieber René,

vielleicht könntest Du Dir noch einmal kurz meinen Beitrag anschauen. 
Ich hatte extra das Wort "Beton" fett geschrieben, da ich solch einen Einwurf schon erwartet hatte.
Wenngleich nicht von Dir, da Du sicher fast live von einigen Bauunglücken berichten kannst. 

Welche Qualität und Einstufung seine Bodenplatten besitzen, das kann nur gemutmaßt werden.
Meiner Kenntnis nach, sind die Baustoffe für eine "Bodenplatte" und für "Zementestrich" doch etwas unterschiedlich zusammengesetzt, da beide sehr unterschiedliche Kriterien erfüllen müssen. 
Auf Transporters Baustelle wurde meines Wissens nach nirgendwo Estrich, in der Definition als Estrich, verwendet.


Weiterhin sollte zu beachten sein, dass ich bewusst fast alle Überlegungen als Konjunktivsätze formuliert habe.
Man kann anders bauen, sollte dabei aber immer die jeweiligen Probleme im Blick haben und daraus folgernd die notwendigen Materialien bewusst wählen.
Aber das weißt Du besser als ich. 

LG nach 'Börlin'
Carsten

Edit und PS:


troll20 schrieb:


> Ne Carsten so einfach kommst hiermit nicht durch, das musst du belegen.


Da muss ich nicht so sehr viel tun.
Man findet eigentlich auf jeder Seite, welche mit 'Beton', 'Zementestrich', o.ä. zementhaltigen Materialbezeichnungen und darauf folgenden weiteren Beschichtungen zu tun hat, den Hinweis, dass u.a. ein Nachteil in der längeren Zeit für die Erreichung der Belegreife liegt.

Von Spezialestrichen und anderem Zeugs mal abgesehen, welches auf Transporters Baustelle auch nicht verwendet wurde.


----------



## troll20 (30. Jan. 2020)

Äm Carsten,  nix für ungut. Da muss ich dir Recht geben was wie wo er für Materialgüten verwendet hat ist schwer zu vermuten. 
Irgendwo steht was von  Sand / Kies + Zement. 
Und wenn man betrachtet das das ganze BW im Erdreich ohne Abdichtung zum selbigen steht wird der Beton nie die notwendige Trockenbelagreife erreichen. Nicht desto trotz ist auch bei solchen Bauwerken insbesondere bei den eingebrachten Dicken von ein maximalen Abbindezeit von 6 bis 12 Wochen zu rechnen. Dann kommt ihm gerade die nicht vorhandene Abdichtung zum Erdreich beim weiteren Arbeitsverlauf entgegen denn er muss kaum Angst vor aufbrennen oder ähnlichem haben.

Daher meine Meinung, weiter machen wie bis her angeraten von u.a. dir lieber Carsten auch wenn unserem Transporter die Zeit weg läuft.


----------



## Andre 69 (30. Jan. 2020)

Hähä, 
Dann holt jeder seinen Sachverständigen, Statiker und besorgen uns ein geologisches Gutachten   Ach nee fit war ja een anderer Fred 
 Wie war das Gleich , Theorie und Praxis ? Fachbegriffe haben wir hierzu jetzt auch gehört , BETON , ESTRICH , Mörtel , Kalk und Schmalz ....
Lassen wir ihn mal machen !


----------



## DbSam (30. Jan. 2020)

Mal ohne Fachbegriffe:

Wenn man meinen obigen Artikel nochmal liest und hinterfragt:
Eigentlich wollte ich dem Transporter etwas Arbeit ersparen ...

Und zwar so lieb, freundlich und ohne Vorhaltungen und Vorwürfe ausgedrückt, dass es wahrscheinlich so nicht mehr lesbar war.

Deswegen kurz und knapp und trotzdem lieb gemeint:
*Ich* als Transporter würde höchstwahrscheinlich nur grobe Fehlstellen mit Flexkleber ausgleichen und erst nach einigen trockenen und warmen Tagen, also im Frühling, darauf eine gute Zweikomponenten-Dichtschlämme auftragen.
Die vorhandenen minikleinen Absätze sieht hinterher sowieso niemand mehr ...

Das war das Anliegen meines Postings, welches ich zur Diskussion gestellt hatte.
Nicht irgendwelche Spitzfindigkeiten, für welche es hier keine Grundlagen gibt.  


LG Carsten


PS:
Und "ich als ich" würde dort immer noch eine gute Folie einschweißen lassen.
Die fehlenden Flansche kann man noch umgehen, da die Rohre m.W.n. nicht bündig abschließen. (Ohne, dass ich mir jetzt noch einmal jedes Bild anschaue ...)

Z.Bsp. so:
Kleber ist dahinter/darunter, das Edelstahlspannband dient als Hilfe ...
 

PPS:


troll20 schrieb:


> Nicht desto trotz ist auch bei solchen Bauwerken insbesondere bei den eingebrachten Dicken von ein maximalen Abbindezeit von 6 bis 12 Wochen zu rechnen.


Vermutlich meintest Du "von einer minimalen", gerade auch bei den Temperaturen ...


----------



## Transp****r (30. Jan. 2020)

Habe heute mal wieder die Baustelle besucht. Konnte wenigstens jetzt den Bodenablauf und die Armierung einkleben. Vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps. Nun die Bodenplatte ist seit Ende Oktober fertig gegossen und ruht. Von daher sollte einer Beschichtung im Februar nichts im Wege stehen. Ich hatte lange überlegt, ob ich gleich dichtschlämme auftrage oder vorher armiere. Auch wenn es mehr Aufwand bedeutet, fühle ich mich mit Armierung noch etwas sicherer. Bei Fassaden macht man das auch. Ich hatte mir vorgestellt, wenn alles trocken ist und das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich Wände und Boden armieren und durchtrocknen lassen. Das sollte bündig an den Rohren enden. Die Rohre stehen 2-3 cm raus. Dort möchte ich dann eine Phase mit Gummimörtel erstellen. Wenn Diese getrocknet ist, kommen 4 Schichten dichtschlämme. Laut Beschreibung von mem Gummimörtel soll es ideal auf Beton und kunststoff sein.


----------



## DbSam (30. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Transporter,

tief im Inneren wusste ich vorhin schon, dass Du Dein Ding unbeirrt durchziehst ... 

Ich als Transporter würde nun auf jeden Fall die Folie drauflassen und das Bauwerk die nächsten Tage oberhalb von 5°C halten.
Solch dünne Belagschichten vertragen keinerlei Frost ...


Gruß Carsten

PS:


Transporter schrieb:


> ... fühle ich mich mit Armierung noch etwas sicherer.


Komisch, das wäre bei mir bei den momentanen Temperaturen und Trocknungszuständen und einer zusätzlichen Schicht gerade andersrum. 
Aber das ist nur meine Ansicht ... 


Transporter schrieb:


> Bei Fassaden macht man das auch.


Bodenplatte <> Fassade
... und das völlig, in jeder Hinsicht. 

PPS:
Da 'gugg' ich halt zu ...


----------



## Transp****r (30. Jan. 2020)

Noch armiere ich nicht und die Folie bleibt drauf

Habe heute die neuen Rohre geklebt.


----------



## Andre 69 (30. Jan. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Habe heute die neuen Rohre geklebt.


Und  wo sind die Foddos ? Wir sind doch ganz wissbegierig was aus den kleinen Gießkannen wird  .
Weiter machen


----------



## Transp****r (30. Jan. 2020)

Mach ich morgen wenn es hell ist


----------



## Transp****r (30. Jan. 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/PkpWy9PvJS4_
 Teil 1 bei YouTube


----------



## Transp****r (31. Jan. 2020)

So, nun die Bilder von den Rohren, welche dann in den kg Durchführungen sitzen. Sollten die kg unter der Last der Verantwortung bersten, ist genug Spiel und das Wasser fließt eh durch die eingebauten, abgedichteten und geklebten pvc u Rohre. Ich hoffe jedoch, es hält.


----------



## DbSam (31. Jan. 2020)

... und er schmirgelt immer noch ...  

Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (31. Jan. 2020)

So einen "ähnlichen Plan" mit den in KG eingeschobenen Rohren hatte ich vor Jahren mitten im Teichbau auch....

Da wollte ich KG 110 in einbetonierte KG125 einschieben.
Die bauliche Situation ist ähnlich (2 nebeneinanderliegende Beton-Mauern mit einem durchgehenden Rohr).
Ich habe dann aber mich zum Glück gegen diesen Engpaß entschieden. (und dabei anderen Quatsch nicht bedacht)

Jetzt kannst Du entscheiden, ob die durchgeschobenen Rohre ggf. einen "hydr. Engpaß"  bilden. Ich kann schlecht die Durchmesser der PVC Rohre einschätzen und weiß auch nicht wie lang, wieviel Bögen, welche Pumpe, wieviel Wasser da pro Stunde durch soll etc.....
Kleiner DN 100 würd ich nirgends verbauen.


----------



## DbSam (31. Jan. 2020)

Schau Dir mal dieses Transporterbild an, da steht es drauf ...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (31. Jan. 2020)

Genau, die Durchgänge haben 160 kg und 140 pvc u innen. Die Pumpendurchgänge sind 125 kg und darin 110 pvc u.


----------



## Transp****r (31. Jan. 2020)

Habe noch die Durchführung 140 auf 160 kg eingeklebt


----------



## Andre 69 (31. Jan. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> 140 auf 160 kg eingeklebt


Mal ne Frage dazu , du hast da die Reduzierung eingeklebt ? Auf beiden Seiten der Doppelmauer ? 
Mit starren PVC Kleber ?


----------



## Transp****r (31. Jan. 2020)

Nur Innenseite eingeklebt, Reduzierung komplett eingeklebt


----------



## Andre 69 (31. Jan. 2020)

Ah , dann OK ! 
*Weiter machen* und die Bilder von unserer kleinen Gießkanne nicht vergessen !


----------



## Transp****r (6. Feb. 2020)

So, der große Teil ist sauber und abgetrocknet und die Temperaturen so, dass das Armieren der Hauptkammer beginnen kann.


----------



## DbSam (6. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Träger,

was mir als Erstes aufgefallen ist: 
Deine schöne Kanne ist arg schmutzig und kommt deshalb gar nicht so recht zur Geltung. 
Das gibt einen Ordnungsgong außer der Reihe. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Falls in dem Stück auf dem Foto schon Armierungsgewebe drin ist:
Man sollte an Absätzen eigentlich immer etwas Gewebe für den nächsten Ansatz herausschauen lassen, nass in nass ...
Ansonsten eigentlich immer eine Wand durchziehen ...


----------



## Transp****r (7. Feb. 2020)

Weiter geht es. Auf vielfachen Wunsch, hier kommt die Baustellendeko


----------



## troll20 (7. Feb. 2020)

Wow, extra für Carsten mit Gießkannen und Schuhen.


----------



## Transp****r (7. Feb. 2020)

Und es ging weiter


----------



## Transp****r (7. Feb. 2020)

Ich hoffe es hält. Durch den Armierungsmörtel und das Gewebe sind alle kleinen Spalten zu. Eigentlich klebt dieser Mörtel wie doll. Darauf sollte auch die dichtschlämme halten


----------



## troll20 (7. Feb. 2020)

Und du bist sicher das.du sowas nicht öfters machst


----------



## Transp****r (7. Feb. 2020)

Ganz sicher, habe Blasen an den Händen


----------



## samorai (7. Feb. 2020)

Echt, von so' n bisschen!
Da müssen die "Fischhaeute" noch etwas wachsen.


----------



## Transp****r (8. Feb. 2020)

So, die Sonne lacht noch. Habe mit Randsteinen weitergemacht. Dann ab morgen ist ja heftiges Wetter angesagt, dass heißt Baustelle sichern.


----------



## Transp****r (8. Feb. 2020)

Noch schnell die Schalung entfernt


----------



## laurgas (8. Feb. 2020)

transporter,du bist ein künstler!Hast du etwa den beruf verfehlt?komplimente!!!


----------



## Transp****r (8. Feb. 2020)

Danke, aber ich glaube verrückt trifft das eher. Noch immer lacht die Sonne und so geht es weiter mit den Erdhügeln. Auch das muss gemacht werden, bevor der Garten erwacht. Das tut er mancher Orts schon.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Feb. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


>


Denke bitte an die Sturmwarnung !


----------



## Transp****r (8. Feb. 2020)

Mach ich und habe schon abgedeckt und beschwert


----------



## Teich4You (9. Feb. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Habe mit Randsteinen weitergemacht.


Sofern du es nicht schon vor hast, versuche bitte die scharfen Kanten zum Teich hin abzumildern. 
Es gibt z.B. Eckprofile die man ankleben könnte. Aber sicher noch andere Möglichkeiten.
Der Randbereich ist einer der Bereiche wo sich am meisten Fische verletzen.


----------



## Transp****r (9. Feb. 2020)

Der Sturm kommt und ich habe vorsorge getroffen.


----------



## troll20 (9. Feb. 2020)

Deine Werkzeugfarben sind echt ausgefallen 
War da etwa dein Frauchen einkaufen?
Besen auch in feinstem Pink, Betonmicher in knall gelb, nice.


----------



## Transp****r (9. Feb. 2020)

Hat sich über die Jahre angesammelt


----------



## Transp****r (9. Feb. 2020)

Jede Frau hat was mitgebracht bis auf den Mischer. Geblieben ist noch keine


----------



## Wachtlerhof (9. Feb. 2020)

Das pinke Zeug findest auf der Baustelle wenigstens ziemlich schnell.


----------



## DbSam (9. Feb. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Jede Frau hat was mitgebracht



Bis vorhin hattest Du geschrieben, dass Du alles alleine machst ...
Jetzt kommt heraus, dass Du ohne Deine Frauen nur mit dem Betonmischer auf der Baustelle stehen würdest.
lol

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Dann lass uns mal die Farben zählen ...


----------



## Transp****r (9. Feb. 2020)

Glaub mir, hier hat noch keine Frau ein Handschlag getan. ;-)


----------



## DbSam (9. Feb. 2020)

Na ja, weißt Du:
Manche hacken Holz, manche bauen einen Teich ...
lol

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (25. Feb. 2020)

Leider hatte ich das Glück, dass mein pumpenschacht des Pools voll Wasser gelaufen ist. Eine Folge des gequollenen wpc und des Wetters. Da man eh bescheiden ran gekommen ist und der Rasen durch die Bauarbeiten am Teich Fritte war, habe ich entschlossen ein abgesetztes Fundament zu gießen und die Leitungen des Pools über ein kg Rohr dorthin zu verlängern. Wenn man so etwas nich gebrauchen kann, passiert es. Folglich konnte ich am Teich nur am Rande weiter schaffen. Sollte das Wetter besser werden, dann geht es weiter.

                                      Anhang anzeigen 213509


----------



## troll20 (25. Feb. 2020)

Hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht, vom 9.2. bis jetzt so ruhig um deine Baustelle....
Aber wie es aussieht ist alles iO 
Außer das Carsten sein Werkzeug vom Winde verweht ist


----------



## DbSam (25. Feb. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> ... Carsten sein Werkzeug vom Winde verweht ist



Werkzeug war früher, neudeutsch heißt das Investruinendeko.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Eigentlich dachte ich, dass unser Träger nur den Teich erweitern wollte ...
Mittlerweile gibt es kaum noch eine Fläche mit 'Garten', alles Baustelle ... 

Wahrscheinlich wird alles um- und abgebaut, was früher mal von einer Frauenhand angefasst wurde.
Das ist dann später mal alles von Männerhand erschaffen worden ...


Transporter schrieb:


> ..., hier hat noch keine Frau ein Handschlag getan. ;-)


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Feb. 2020)

Steht die Poolpumpe oberhalb des späteren Wasserspiegels?

Falls die nicht "selbstansaugend" ist, dann muss die wieder in den nassen Schacht neben dem Pool unter OK Wasserspiegel.


----------



## Transp****r (26. Feb. 2020)

Sie ist selbstsaugend und steht unterhalb der Oberkante des Skimmers. Läuft ;-) kann Sie wie alles im Haus über SmartHome steuern. Das ist echt ein Vorteil


----------



## Transp****r (27. Feb. 2020)

Heute war das Wetter leider wieder nicht so toll. Konnte nicht viel tun als Vorbereitung für das Betongiessen. Schalung habe ich gefertigt, Armierung und die Durchführung für das Stromkabel der Pumpe. Die Treppe für den Teich ist auch fertig und die Abdeckung dicht. Gar nicht schlecht für einen, der mit Bau nix zu tun hat.


----------



## Transp****r (27. Feb. 2020)

Das Wetter war dann doch noch gnädig.


----------



## Sonnengruesser (28. Feb. 2020)

So lange der Transporter betonieren kann, ist er glücklich .

Ich wünsche mir bitte mal wieder ein Übersichtsfoto, aktuell wird ja an allen Ecken und Enden gebaut. Und bitte weiter so mit der Doku Herr Transporter.


----------



## Transp****r (28. Feb. 2020)

Wenn das Wetter besser wird, kommen wieder bessere Bilder. Der schwierige Teil kommt noch. Alten Teich abbauen und neuen Naturteich errichten. Danke für die besten Wünsche


----------



## Transp****r (28. Feb. 2020)

Heute erstmal die Filterkammern 1-4 trocken gelegt und gereinigt. Nun heißt es warten auf trockene wärmere Temperaturen. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, armiere ich morgen den Hauptteil weiter.


----------



## troll20 (28. Feb. 2020)

Du kannst aber nicht behaupten, du hast keine Algen im alten Teich


----------



## Andre 69 (28. Feb. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> keine Algen


Manno René,
Bei dem grauen Beton und dem bisschen RosaCarstenDeko hat er halt ein wenig Grün belassen !


----------



## Transp****r (28. Feb. 2020)

Algen sind ein großes Problem, wenn man die nur essen könnte. Habe auch keinen Filter laufen. Muss jetzt bis zu Umzug halten.


----------



## samorai (28. Feb. 2020)

Ach du hast doch gute "Karten", vielleicht nicht im ersten Jahr (keine Algen) aber dann wird es ständig Berg auf gehen.
Deine arbeiten sollen auch belohnt werden. 

Wo kommt denn das "Genießer Deck" hin?


----------



## Transp****r (28. Feb. 2020)

In der Spitze des jetzigen Teiches kommt ein neuer Naturteich ebenfalls aus schalungssteinen aber mit flachwasserzone und bisl auf Natur für die Tiere des Gartens. Links daneben eine Terrasse zum Essen und rechts Terrasse zum Liegen. Durch ein Steg verbunden


----------



## Transp****r (29. Feb. 2020)

Auch heute ging es weiter. Die schmaleren Randsteine der Filterkammer 1+2 gemauert. Wenn es trocken bleibt, dann wird morgen das große Becken weiter armiert.


----------



## troll20 (1. März 2020)

Och nö, wer macht den sowas bei schönstem Sonnenschein. 
Nee irgend wann braucht der Körper auch mal ein bissel Ruhe.
Besonders  bei einer 

Weiter machen sieht schon besser aus.


----------



## Transp****r (1. März 2020)

Heute scheint die Sonne zum Teil und es ist noch trocken. Habe daher weiter armiert und schon ein paar Fugen gefüllt.


----------



## DbSam (1. März 2020)

Hallo Träger,

fleißig, fleißig ...
Die Fugen wurden sehr großzügig zugeschmiert ...
Das gibt sicher viel Spaß beim Reinigen der Platten. 


Der Fotograf bekommt aber Kritik:
Die rosa Kanne wurde ungünstig platziert. ​

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (2. März 2020)

Schulz mit Romantik. Der Rand von Filterkammer 1-2 ist fertig. Nun heißt es Filterkammer 3-4 und dann auf gutes Wetter warten, damit ich weiter armieren kann. Hinke dem Zeitplan hinterher.


----------



## Transp****r (3. März 2020)

Moin, heute Vormittag fix die Randsteine von Kammer 3 geschnitten und gemauert. Vielleicht werde ich morgen mit Kammer 4 fertig. Dann fehlt nur noch Armierung, Gummimörtel und dichtschlämme.


----------



## Transp****r (4. März 2020)

Heute wieder der Vormittag genutzt. Alle Kantensteine sind nun gesetzt und vermauert. Die Armierung des Hauptbecken ist fertig. Muss jetzt trocken, wenn es trocken bleibt, wird der Boden armiert.


----------



## troll20 (4. März 2020)

Schön blau ist deon Wasser schon mal,  aber ich glaub den Strom solltest noch raus nehmen.


----------



## Transp****r (5. März 2020)

Heute ging es weiter mit Erdarbeiten. Für den Naturteil habe ich nun Zuleitung, Ableitung und Stromschlauch gelegt. Morgen noch fix paar Pflanzen umsetzen und dann kann irgendwann das Fundament rein, analog zum Poolfilterhaus. An die Stelle kommt die Oase Biosmart 36000. Ich überlege diese anstatt mit dem schnell zusetzenden Schaumstoff mit Helix zu füllen. Der 36 Watt uv klärer ist auch mit eingebaut.


----------



## Transp****r (5. März 2020)

Jetzt mal die Frage an die Experten, macht es Sinn bzw. kann es funktionieren den Durchlauffilter mit Helix statt Schaumstoff zu füllen ?


----------



## DbSam (5. März 2020)

Hallo Träger,

ohne Vorfilter: Nein

Der Schaumstoff erfüllt bei Dir wegen fehlender Vorfilterung zwei Anforderungen: Bio und Filterung
Deswegen auch Dein Statement:


Transporter schrieb:


> ... anstatt mit dem schnell zusetzenden Schaumstoff ...



Die zweite Frage wäre, welche Art von Endprodukt aus der dafür erforderlichen Bastelei heraus kommt ...
Vermutlich wäre ein Verkauf des Biodingens und Neubau mit einem geeignetem Behälter effektiver ...

Die dritte Frage wäre, warum man nicht an Stelle der Plattform in Richtung alter Teich eine weitere Kammer gebaut hat ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (5. März 2020)

All right, dann bleibt der Oase wie er ist. Funktioniert ja auch super. Habe noch fix die Pflanzen versetzt und die Schalung bereitet. Jetzt fehlt gutes Wetter und den Beton zu gießen.


----------



## Transp****r (7. März 2020)

Heute fix das Fundament für die Oase 36000 gegossen.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (8. März 2020)

Du bist ja wirklich andauernd am machen und tun. Bewundere das schon. Von Deinem Elan könnte ich zur Zeit auch einiges brauchen.


----------



## Transp****r (8. März 2020)

danke, man tut was man kann, mich lenkt das etwas ab und ist ein Ausgleich zum Büro.


----------



## koichteich (9. März 2020)

Ironie an:

Unermüdliche Träger brauchte man im alten Ägypten sowie bei der chinesischen Mauer. 

 aus

Respekt... 
              ... aber echt.!


----------



## Transp****r (10. März 2020)

Der flux kompensator ist fertig. Aber das Wetter zu schlecht um draußen alles zusammen zu kleben. 75 mm weil die Pumpe 22000 Liter nur 75 mm Ausgang hat. Reicht mir aber.


----------



## Transp****r (11. März 2020)

Pumpenabschluss verbaut


----------



## Transp****r (11. März 2020)

Nachtrag.


----------



## Transp****r (12. März 2020)

Zwischen Sturm, Platzregen, Sonne und Arbeit, noch fix die kg Rohre für die Oase verlegt, den Boden etwas aufgefüllt und die Poolheizung wieder eingebaut. Noch paar Schläuche und die Badesaison ist eröffnet.


----------



## samorai (12. März 2020)

Hallo Transporter!
Deine Heizung ist interessant, kann ich dazu mal Link oder Name erfragen. 
Danke!


----------



## Transp****r (12. März 2020)

Klar, ist aus China aber hat sich bewehrt. Verbracht nicht viel, hält Pool schön warm im Frühjahr und Herbst. Würde auch für den Teich gehen.


----------



## Transp****r (12. März 2020)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/112998808013    Gibt es auch mit 18 Litern die Minute.


----------



## samorai (12. März 2020)

Klasse Manlike
und danke.


----------



## Transp****r (13. März 2020)

Heute wieder etwas weiter gebastelt.


----------



## Transp****r (14. März 2020)

Heute war es sonnig und warm. Alle Filterkammern und Hauptteil gesäubert, gekärchert und trocken gelegt. Wenn das jetzt wirklich richtig trocken ist, werden die Filterkammern grundiert und armiert und das Hauptbecken am Boden armiert. Wenn das dann abgetrocknet ist, wird grundiert und dann kommt dichtschlämme ins Hauptbecken. Gummimörtel muss natürlich vorher auf die Rohrdurchbrüche. Parallel habe ich die umschaltventile für die Poolheizung und die Sandfilteranlage verbaut. Jetzt fehlt noch ein Schlauch und dann kann gebadet werden. ;-) ich hoffe, es bleibt jetzt ein paar Tage trocken und frostfrei.


----------



## Transp****r (14. März 2020)

Es trocknet so langsam.


----------



## Andre 69 (14. März 2020)

hilft !


----------



## DbSam (14. März 2020)

Vielleicht würde ich vor den ganzen Innenarbeiten die großzügig verschmierten Fugen der Abdeckplatten reinigen (mit Zementschleierentferner, Krustenlöser, was auch immer ...)
Da braucht man sich zum Schluss mit dem ätzenden Zeugs und dem Kärcher nicht ganz so in Acht nehmen ....

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wachtlerhof (14. März 2020)

Einen weichen Lappen und etwas Diesel funktioniert super um Zementschlieren weg zu kriegen. Hab so alle unsere Sichtmauerwerksklinker abgewaschen.


----------



## samorai (14. März 2020)

Diesel enthält Öl, wird ich nie und nimmer nicht machen.
Lass dich nicht beirren Transporter.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (14. März 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Diesel enthält Öl, wird ich nie und nimmer nicht machen.
> Lass dich nicht beirren Transporter.



Da muss ich Ron recht geben, ist vielleicht in Verbindung mit Teich nicht so die tolle Idee. Ob in Verbindung mit Teich aber die Chemie im Zementschleierentferner/... so viel toller ist?

Bei meinem Sichtmauerwerk in der Scheune hingegen ist das ja kein Problem wg. dem Öl. Funktioniert halt super. Und so dicke wird das ja nicht drauf geschmiert. Den Lappen mit dem Finger etwas Eintupfen und dann die Steine sorgfältig abrubbeln und nochmal trocken drüber wischen.


----------



## troll20 (14. März 2020)

Zementschleierentferner ist nichts anderes als Salzsäure mit einem geringeren Konzentration und etwas zum einfärben. 
Und da kommen nicht viele Pigmente zur Auswahl.


----------



## Transp****r (15. März 2020)

Heute habe ich dann angefangen den Boden zu armieren und weiter verfugt. Leider kann ich den Boden nicht an einem Stück armieren. Vielleicht schaffe ich die Woche den Rest. Dann kommt eine Phase in die unteren Ecken und um die Rohre Gummimörtel. Wenn es dann trocken bleibt, kommt der super Haftgrund und dann bei entsprechenden Temperaturen die Dichschlämme. Kann man die auch mit der Rolle auftragen?


----------



## DbSam (15. März 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Kann man die auch mit der Rolle auftragen?


... das steht eigentlich in den entsprechenden Verarbeitungshinweisen dieses Zeugs. 
Wir wissen doch nicht, welches Du einsetzen willst.

Bin nun noch mehr auf Deine Reinigungsaktionen gespannt. 


Gruß Carsten

PS, Überlegungen am Rande:

Wenn ich mir diesen Aufwand, die Kosten und die dafür benötigte Zeit so betrachte:
Da könnte man sich auch fast eine vergoldete Folie einschweißen lassen und ruhiger schlafen ...
lol

PPS:
Wie weiter oben gesagt:
Das Argument Sonne und UV-Strahlen kann man bei guten(!) Folien vergessen, da passiert nichts.
15 Jahre Garantie ...


----------



## Transp****r (15. März 2020)

Mag sein das teure Folien besser halten, meine Folie wurde wie es aussieht als ich im Urlaub war durchstochen von Nachbarn. Habe das Wasser absacken lassen bis es nicht mehr weiter abgesackt ist. Dort waren dann Löcher, welche ich mir nicht erklären kann. Den Betonteich sticht mir keiner durch und Kameras habe ich jetzt auch überall. Vielleicht war es auch der Fischreier.


----------



## Transp****r (15. März 2020)

So, hier ein Bild


----------



## DbSam (15. März 2020)

Das ist ein schönes Bild. 


Und was sehen wir darauf?

Gruß Carsten

PS zur Folienbemerkung vorhin:
Nicht falsch verstehen, Du kannst und darfst gern mit Dichtschlämme arbeiten.
Das waren vorhin nur meine Überlegungen zu Deinem Aufwand.

Zur "Lochfurcht" bei Folie:
Eher gewinnst Du im Lotto, als dass ein __ Fischreiher in dem neuen Teich ein Loch hacken könnte ...


----------



## Transp****r (15. März 2020)

Meine Socken, die Arbeitssicherheitsschuhe und die gereinigten bzw. Grob gereinigten Randsteine. Dann kann es nur einer der Nachbarn gewesen sein. Neid der Besitzlosen. Der Wasserstand war in drei Wochen 40 cm gesunken. Das hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## DbSam (15. März 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Meine Socken, die Arbeitssicherheitsschuhe


like

Na ja, die Randsteine werden ein paar Jahre brauchen ...
Wie ich weiter vorn schon geschrieben hatte, die Dinger hätte ich zum Schluss mit Flexkleber aufgesetzt und die Fugen mit Dichtmasse verschlossen ...
Nun musst Du irgendwie putzen und dann dabei die Schlämmschicht nicht beschädigen.

Zum Loch in der alten Folie kann man so aus der Ferne nichts sagen ... 
Ich kenne auch die alte Folie nicht.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (16. März 2020)

Moin Transporter, soweit nicht Schlecht 
Hast du dir auch schon Gedanken über die Abdeckung der Filterkammern gemacht


----------



## Transp****r (16. März 2020)

Boden fertig armiert.


----------



## Transp****r (16. März 2020)

Es trocknet zusammen was zusammen gehört. Heute kam der Schlauch, und da ich laut Coro bezahlt zuhause bin, nutze ich das Wetter gleich aus. Mehrere Fronten wollen bedient werden.


----------



## Transp****r (17. März 2020)

Leider muss ich einige Fugen neu machen. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber die zerbröseln zu Staub. Die anderen Fugen sind fest. Ich vermute, es war zu sonnig und damit sind die Fugen zu sehr und zu schnell getrocknet. Frost war keiner. Dafür habe ich heute den Pool getestet, also genauer die Heizung des Pools. Klappt super. Bin echt zufrieden. Musste dann noch fix ein 15 Meter Erdkabel zum zweiten Pumpenhaus ziehen. Jetzt fehlt noch das Haus und dann kann die Oase rein. Bei mir quarken schon die Frösche und ich muss sehen, wie ich das dann mache. Der Naturteich wird gebaut, wenn der alte Teich weg ist. Werde dann eine Filterkammer vorerst als Naturteich nutzen, damit die Frösche laichen können bzw. die Kaulquappen mit umsetzen.


----------



## Andre 69 (17. März 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> !!!


Ich muss es leider machen , aber ich geb nochmal den Hinweis zur Betriebsanleitung ( Gasgerät) !


----------



## Transp****r (17. März 2020)

???


----------



## Andre 69 (17. März 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> ?


ZBsp 
Abgasrohr ? Naja von "geschlossen Raum" kann man ja nicht reden ! Aber ganz OHNE ?
Und wenn ich richtig liege hat die Länge der Gummileitung Flasche - Brenner auch was zu sagen !
Auch wenn es so aussieht , nix Klugscheißer aber


----------



## Transp****r (17. März 2020)

Der Kasten ist immer offen und somit kein Problem. Der Schlauch ist original und sollte so kurz als möglich sein.


----------



## Andre 69 (17. März 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> somit kein Problem


Es geht , nur ......... ich wollte es nur Mal anmerken !
.
.
Ansonsten schön weiter machen !


----------



## Transp****r (18. März 2020)

Heute ging es weiter, Filterkammer armieren, wobei ich überlege ohne Armierung weiter zu machen. Alle Randsteine verfugt, Hohlkehle angefangen. Grundierung kam heute an, wenn das Wetter wieder wärmer wird, ab morgen nachts im minus Bereich, dann wird grundiert und dann kommt dichtschlämme drauf.


----------



## samorai (18. März 2020)

He Transpo deine Fugen der Terrazo müssen gereinigt werden sonst bleibt das so.


----------



## Transp****r (19. März 2020)

Heute kam das zweite Haus für den Oase Filter. Fix zusammengebaut. Hilfe hatte ich auch. Hohlkehle ist fertig und Filterkammer 2 fertig armiert.

                Anhang anzeigen 213876               Anhang anzeigen 213885 Anhang anzeigen 213889       Anhang anzeigen 213868 Anhang anzeigen 213869 Anhang anzeigen 213870 Anhang anzeigen 213871 Anhang anzeigen 213872 Anhang anzeigen 213884 Anhang anzeigen 213886 Anhang anzeigen 213887 Anhang anzeigen 213888


----------



## Transp****r (19. März 2020)

Noch zum Abschluss paar Bilder. Corona hat auch Vorteile, wenn man sie nicht hat. Warte jetzt noch auf die Winkelanschlüsse für die Oase und dann ist die fertig. Strom ist fertig, leider ist das Wetter wieder trüb und nachts sollen -4 grad werden. Bin gespannt wann es wärmer wird. Hänge dem Zeitplan hinterher.   Mit der dichtschlämme geht ja erst ab 5 grad auch nachts. Grundieren werde ich morgen, wenn alles trocken sein sollte.


----------



## Transp****r (20. März 2020)

Ich armiere weiter, fühle mich damit einfach besser.


----------



## Transp****r (20. März 2020)

Die Hauptkammer trocknet noch. Musste noch fix Material holen. Wer weiß ob die Baumärkte schließen oder Ausgangssperre kommt. Das Hauptbecken ist grob gereinigt und wartet auf das Grundieren. Bin gespannt wann das Wetter passt. Dann kommt die Dichtschlämme. 3 mal wollte ich Diese auftragen und hoffe, dass es dann reicht und dicht ist.


----------



## Transp****r (20. März 2020)

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, die dichtschlämme nachher noch zu streichen? Also mit Chlorkautschuk schwimmbadfarbe? Ist das schädlich für die Fische und hält das auf dichtschlämme? Möchte das Becken gerne beige blau oder schwarz haben. Die Schlämme ist grau oder? Ich verwende mem


----------



## samorai (20. März 2020)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist am Ende doch alles grün. 
Das mit der Farbe würde ich streichen.


----------



## Transp****r (20. März 2020)

Warum grün? Wegen der Algen?


----------



## samorai (20. März 2020)

Genau!!!
Der Kandidat hat 99 Punkte 

Natürlich wegen der Algen. 
Den ist vollkommen egal ob sie auf blauen, roten oder gelben Untergrund wachsen.

Ich denke du hast Erfahrung gesammelt mit dem vorigen Teich, ist also nicht dein erster. 

Hat der ne andere Farbe gehabt, außer grün?
So ist das Wasser eben.


----------



## samorai (20. März 2020)

Spare das Geld lieber auf für andere Dinge. 
Und überhaupt kommt man nicht auf die Idee den Teichrand mit dem Kaercher zu reinigen. 
Der Teich baut sich Muehevoll den Biofilm an den Wänden auf....... wenn du das nicht willst kannst du gleich Chlor rein schütten.

Du musst lernen den Teich als ganzes zu sehen, ein Biotop das sich allein entwickelt und deswegen bestand hat.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (21. März 2020)

Die Schwimmbadfarbe von Hornbach hält problemlos auf Dichtschlämme. 

Nach dem Streichen hast aber gefühlt einen Vollrausch. Wenn Du Deinen Teich streichst, sollte noch wer in Sichtweite sein!! Kein Scherz!


----------



## Wachtlerhof (21. März 2020)

Und - gestrichen muss er trocken ziemlich lange ausdampfen. Danach mit Wasser füllen, wieder komplett ablassen, erneut befühlen, ...


----------



## trampelkraut (21. März 2020)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Die Schwimmbadfarbe von Hornbach hält problemlos auf Dichtschlämme.
> 
> Nach dem Streichen hast aber gefühlt einen Vollrausch. Wenn Du Deinen Teich streichst, sollte noch wer in Sichtweite sein!! Kein Scherz!



Für wie viele "Räusche" reicht den so ein Kübel Farbe, kommt das günstiger als Alkohol?


----------



## Wachtlerhof (21. März 2020)

Keine Ahnung, ob das günstiger wird. Aber er hält auf jeden Fall länger an. Und Du kannst den Rausch auch noch ein paar Tage danach nur durch neben dem Teich aufhalten refreshen.

Mein Teich war aber nur gut 70 cm bzw. 110 cm tief ......


----------



## Transp****r (21. März 2020)

Ich denke drüber nach. Weißt Du den Namen noch? Hattest Du auch mem dichtschlämme? Habe heute den Hauptteil grundiert. Der trocknet jetzt. Gummimörtel mische ich erst an, wenn alle Filterkammern soweit sind. Dann werden die entsprechenden Stellen mit Gummimörtel behandelt und später mit dichtschlämme als Abschluss vorerst. Filterkammer zwei ist auch armiert. Fehlen noch zwei.


----------



## troll20 (21. März 2020)

Ganz ehrlich, für das menschliche Auge bestimmt ganz nett anzusehen. 
Aber für die Fische meiner Meinung nach ein absoluter Stressfaktor wenn sie sich optisch nicht mehr verstecken können und damit bei jedem Schattenspiel in Panik flüchten


----------



## Transp****r (21. März 2020)

Noch Material geholt falls Ausgangssperre kommt


----------



## trampelkraut (22. März 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Noch Material geholt falls Ausgangssperre kommt /QUOTE]



in Bayern sind die Baumärkte seit gestern zu.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (22. März 2020)

Die Namen weiß ich nicht auswendig, muss ich nachschauen wenn ich wieder da bin. Bin aktuell wieder bei meinem Schwiegertiger.


----------



## Transp****r (22. März 2020)

Ich sitze im Garten und warte auf eine frostfreie Periode.


----------



## Transp****r (22. März 2020)

Etwas Gartenarbeit geht immer. Der Garten soll ja auch wieder schön werden.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (23. März 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Weißt Du den Namen noch? Hattest Du auch mem dichtschlämme?



Wir hatten die Dichtschlämme von PCI, war die 2k . Und die Schwimmbeckenfarbe war von Albrecht in seegrün.


----------



## troll20 (23. März 2020)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Schwimmbeckenfarbe war von Albrecht in seegrün


Dachte die können immer nur Kaffeebraun bis schwarz


----------



## samorai (23. März 2020)

He Transpo!
Wie geht denn der Heizer an?
Sorry aber englisch hatte ich nicht, die Bedienungsanleitung ist nur in englisch.


----------



## Transp****r (23. März 2020)

Unten ist ein knopf, den einschalten so das der rote Punkt unten ist. Also bündig mit dem Boden. Batterien müssen drin sein und Gas angeschlossen und aufgedreht. Wenn jetzt Wasserdruck anliegt, dann geht er automatisch an. Habe ein Video aber kann es hier nicht hochladen.


----------



## toschbaer (23. März 2020)

Hallo,
ist die Schwimmbeckenfarbe für Fischbesatz geeigent?
Meine Wahl würde auf Silolack oder Tripond Flüssigfolie fallen!  (wobei ich glaube, dass das gleiche ist)


Gruß
Friedehlm


----------



## Wachtlerhof (23. März 2020)

Im technischen Merkblatt (https://www.meffert.com/datenblaett...cht/Bautenlack/TM__ALB_Schwimmbeckenfarbe.pdf) steht:

ALBRECHT Schwimmbeckenfarbe ist eine lösemittelhaltige Kunststoff-Beschichtung auf Chlorkautschuk-Basis *für *die wasserfeste Beschichtung von Schwimmbecken sowie *Zier- und Fischteiche aus Beton*.

Hinweis: Nicht bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung verarbeiten. Becken frühestens nach 10 regenfreien Tagen befüllen. Vor Pflanzen- oder Zierfischbesatz muss das erste Füllwasser nach 24 Stunden ausgewechselt werden.

Unseren Goldfischen, Fröschen (zugewandert und geblieben nach der letzten Restaurierung der ganzen Pfützen), Kleintierlarven als auch den Aquarienfischen (Guppys, Zebrabärblinge, Platys, Schwertträger) sowie den ganzen Pflanzen ist es bisher gut bekommen. Es haben sich keine negativen Erkenntnisse ergeben.


----------



## toschbaer (23. März 2020)

ok 
ist jetzt noch der Preisvergleich


----------



## Transp****r (23. März 2020)

https://1drv.ms/f/s!Am-JxK06rVDXgfg0StuhTRkTl_xVDQ


----------



## samorai (23. März 2020)

Heizung funktioniert klasse. 
Es hat an dem Wasserdruck gelegen. 
Läuft jetzt über eine Zeitschaltuhr und springt 5 mal die Nacht an für 15 bis 20 Minuten.
Werde morgen mal eine Ersatz Gasflasche holen. 
War ja erst etwas skeptisch aber jetzt läuft alles wie Butter. 

Nochmals einen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## Transp****r (23. März 2020)

Sehr gerne und freut mich. Hast mein Video gesehen?


----------



## Transp****r (23. März 2020)

Preiswerter kann man Pool oder Teich nicht frostfrei halten.


----------



## samorai (23. März 2020)

Ne muss ich mich erst anmelden ging aber auch so.


----------



## samorai (23. März 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Preiswerter kann man Pool oder Teich nicht frostfrei halten.



Muss ich erstmal Erfahrungen sammeln, aber du hast sie ja schon und ich vertraue dir.


----------



## Transp****r (24. März 2020)

Habe Sie jetzt zwei Jahre. Hatte bisher keine Probleme. Es gibt Schwellenwert Sensoren, damit könntest Du es steuern.


----------



## Transp****r (24. März 2020)

Habe heute angefangen Kammer drei zu armieren.


----------



## Transp****r (24. März 2020)

@samorai beheizt Du dein Teich oder Pool damit?


----------



## samorai (24. März 2020)

Ja aber sehr sanft, höchstens auf 1 bis 2 °dazu mehr nicht. Heute von 8, 5° auf knapp 10° Ich habe auch __ Frösche drin und möchte es nicht übertreiben.
Habe nur eine Pumpe für den Wintermodus an die über 2 x 300l Filltertonnen Bürsten und Rieselfilter. 
Also im Moment noch ganz Gediegen, passiert eh nicht viel. 
Die Bakterien in den Filtern legen erst ab 14 ° WT los. Ich sehe etwas wie ne Testphase an. 
Ausserdem muß ich draußen sein, drinnen war ich lang genug. 
Wie ich sehe bzw lese sitzt du ja auch nicht den ganzen Tag im Haus und drehst Daeumschin.


----------



## Transp****r (24. März 2020)

Ich baue den ganzen Tag, durch Cora habe ich frei und nutze die Zeit. Ja dafür ist die Heizung gut. Mein Pool friert nicht zu und das trotz der-5 grad nachts. Ich möchte bald den Gummimörtel und dann dichtschlämme aufbringen. Aber dafür sollte es frostfrei sein.


----------



## Transp****r (25. März 2020)

Weiter ging es mit der Armierung.


----------



## Transp****r (25. März 2020)

Noch fix die zweite Kammer grundiert.


----------



## Transp****r (25. März 2020)

Nochmal fix gesaugt. Eventuell kommt morgen Gummimörtel und am Freitag dichtschlämme. Richtet sich nach dem Wetter.


----------



## Transp****r (25. März 2020)

Mal eine Frage an die Jungs die mit dichtschlämme gearbeitet haben. Grundiert habe ich. Die ist natürlich trocken. Die Wand sollte feucht aber nicht nass sein für die dichtschlämme. Ist das zwingend nötig? Wenn ich eine Wand feucht habe und die zweite Wand anfeuchte, ist die andere Wand wieder trocken bis ich mit der Schlämme anfange. Wie habt ihr das gemacht?


----------



## Transp****r (26. März 2020)

Die dritte Filterkammer ist fertig armiert. Fehlt noch der Rest der vierten Kammer. Die ist aber so klein, dass erstmal eine Seite trocken sein sollte. Gummimörtel folgt vielleicht morgen.


----------



## troll20 (27. März 2020)

Feucht und nicht


Transporter schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Jungs die mit dichtschlämme gearbeitet haben. Grundiert habe ich. Die ist natürlich trocken. Die Wand sollte feucht aber nicht nass sein für die dichtschlämme. Ist das zwingend nötig? Wenn ich eine Wand feucht habe und die zweite Wand anfeuchte, ist die andere Wand wieder trocken bis ich mit der Schlämme anfange. Wie habt ihr das gemacht?


 Triefend nass. Es geht darum das deine Dichtschlämme langsam abbindet und mit dem CO2 aus der Luft ein kristalline Form aufbaut. Ist jedoch die Wand zu trocken, entzieht sie der DS das Wasser zu schnell. 
Von daher entweder eine ganz feiner Srühstahl aus dem Schlauch oder besser mit diesen Gartenpumpe für Dünger oder Unkrautvernichter einen feinen Nebel auf die Wand zaubern. Das ganz immer Stück für Stück dann verdunstet es auch nicht gleich wieder. 
Auch die aufgebrachte DS lässt sich dadurch bei Abbinden verzögern so das man Nass in Nass weiter  arbeiten kann.


----------



## Transp****r (27. März 2020)

Unter artistischer Einlage über Kopf heute die letzte Filterkammer fertig armiert. Nun heißt es trocknen und dann die letzten beiden Kammern grundieren. Dann warten auf frostfreie Nächte.


----------



## troll20 (27. März 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Dann warten auf frostfreie Nächte


Ob du das aushalten kannst 

Soll wohl eher schlechter als besser werden,  naja
 hilft fast immer


----------



## Transp****r (27. März 2020)

Nächstes Wochenende ist perfekt, warm bewölkt und frostfrei


----------



## samorai (27. März 2020)

Na dann mach schon mal ein paar Trockenübungen


----------



## Transp****r (28. März 2020)

Heute die Schalung für das Fundament des Grills gefertigt. Der Grill wiegt 490 kg.


----------



## Transp****r (28. März 2020)

Randsteine gereinigt, geschliffen, gesaugt, gespült und mit der ersten Schicht gespachtelt. Wenn das trocken ist, wird geschliffen und nochmals gespachtelt und dann nochmal geschliffen. Wenn dann alles fein glatt ist und trocken, wird es gestrichen.


----------



## Transp****r (28. März 2020)

Achja, Foto


----------



## Transp****r (28. März 2020)

Ey, wir haben Einschränkungen, dass heißt es sollten viele daheim sein. Warum schreiben hier so wenige Menschen?


----------



## samorai (28. März 2020)

Wie auf deinem Foto zusehen ist spachtelst du die ganzen Platten, warum?
Reichen die Fugen nicht aus?


----------



## troll20 (28. März 2020)

Du Baustellen Abnahme ist doch schon 200%ig gemacht worden. 
Und anscheinend für gut befunden, kannst ja noch Tippen 
Also können wir doch nich anfangen zu meckern. 
Oder doch 

Nee nix zusehen auf yem Handy also 
Und  genießen wenn andere ihre Arbeit tun.


----------



## Andre 69 (28. März 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Ey, wir haben Einschränkungen, dass heißt es sollten viele daheim sein. Warum schreiben hier so wenige Menschen?


Mein Garten ist kein öffentlicher Raum ! Hab keen Empfang  im C-Schutzraum !  Mal ehrlich ist doch'n Bunker !?


----------



## Transp****r (28. März 2020)

Ja, dass ist spezieller Betonspachtel. Die Platten haben teilweise kleine Stellen und die schmaleren Platten sind rau. Möchte eine schöne glatte umlaufende Fläche haben. Dann kommt die Betonlasur drauf.


----------



## toschbaer (28. März 2020)




----------



## samorai (29. März 2020)

Hallo Transporter!
Bei diesem Wetter macht sich die von dir empfohlene Heizung schon mal bezahlt.
Das Wasser aus dem Teich läuft mittels Tauchpumpe mit 55° in eine V2a Schale die auf zwei Steinen steht und dadurch sehr gut umspuehlt wird. 
Somit heizt der Behälter das Wasser, was aus dem Bachlauf kommt und da zZ mit Folie abgedeckt ist, auch die Abdeckung etwas mit auf.
Ich möchte es nicht übertreiben, da reicht eine Temperatur von 11 bis 12 Grad zur Überbrückung aus.


----------



## Transp****r (29. März 2020)

Cool. Dafür ist es echt super. Mein Pool hat unter der Folie 15 grad und ich warte auf den Sommer mit wärmeren Temperaturen. Wie ist deine Erfahrung beim Energieverbrauch? Ich finde es günstig. Ein Kollege nutzt Strom und schimpft über die Kosten


----------



## samorai (29. März 2020)

Kann ich noch nicht sagen, die erste Gasflasche war nicht ganz voll. 
Jetzt ist eine neue angeschlossen und es wurden ca 7h Stunden geheizt. Wenn ich das Gewicht der Flasche prüfe, könnte die Hälfte verbraucht sein, ist aber okay, würde ich meinen. 
Der Teich ist ja 15m lang und es dauert etwa eine halbe Stunde bis das Wasser erwärmt hinten ankommt. 
Alles im allem war die Anschaffung ihr Geld wert. 

War aber nicht gerade begeistert vom Hersteller Land (China), habe mir bestimmt 6 mal die Hände gewaschen bei dem Anbau.
Sicher ist sicher. 
Corona macht alles verrückt.


----------



## Transp****r (29. März 2020)

Meine habe ich 18 gekauft. Da war cora noch nicht Thema ;-)


----------



## samorai (29. März 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> cora



Du bist gut, so heißt bei uns der Puff.

 Dafür bekommst du von mir einen "Zonk".


----------



## samorai (29. März 2020)

So Gasflasche ist nach ca 25h heizen fast alle. 
Temperatur der Heizung war bei 57 °. Gasflasche kostet ca 19 Euro.
Bei Strom ist diese Gradzahl mit ca 3kw gleich zu setzten. 
Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, komme ich mit dem Durscnittswert für 1kw/h von 31.7 Cent mal 3(kW) , mal 25h auf etwas weniger als 25 Euronen. 
Macht sich mit der Zeit auf alle Fälle bemerkbar.


----------



## Transp****r (29. März 2020)

Wenn du Autogas nimmst 69 Cent je kg


----------



## troll20 (30. März 2020)

Oder gleich auf die großen Gasflaschen bzw. gleich auf einen kleinen Tank umsteigen???
Oder Erdgas ?


----------



## Transp****r (30. März 2020)

Wäre eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## dasHirschl (30. März 2020)

Brutales Projekt... hab mir gerade mal den Thread durchgelesen... Respekt vor der Arbeit...


----------



## Transp****r (31. März 2020)

Bei den ersten beiden Kammern die Randsteine geschliffen.


----------



## samorai (31. März 2020)

Sieht sehr akkurat aus.


----------



## Transp****r (1. Apr. 2020)

Heute fix die Einläufe der beiden skimmer und des ba verrohrt. Vielleicht kommt morgen Gummimörtel ins Spiel. Am Wochenende beginnt dichtschlämme


----------



## Transp****r (1. Apr. 2020)

Kammer drei fertig grundiert


----------



## Transp****r (4. Apr. 2020)

Heute war der Gummimörtel dran. Wenn der trocken ist, fange ich morgen mit dichtschlämme an.


----------



## Transp****r (4. Apr. 2020)

Nochmal gereinigt.


----------



## Transp****r (4. Apr. 2020)

Nochmal gereinigt. Und für die Dichtschlämme vorbereitet.


----------



## samorai (4. Apr. 2020)

Sag mal, sollen dieses Jahr noch Fische einziehen?


----------



## Transp****r (4. Apr. 2020)

Na klar, im April noch. Diese Woche kommt dichtschlämme rein und dann erstmal trocknen lassen und nach 3 Tagen wird gefüllt. Erstmal nur zur Hälfte.


----------



## samorai (4. Apr. 2020)

Nicht so uebereilen. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft. 
Hast du deine alten Filtermedien noch?
Dann kannst du sie schon vorbereiten.
Stelle eine Tuppe oder anderes Gefäß in die Sonne, Filtermaterial rein und 10ml von deinen Mittelstrahl, ein wenig belueften und dunkel abdecken. 
Oder ist eingefahrenes Material vorhanden?


----------



## Transp****r (4. Apr. 2020)

Also ich habe noch das alte Filterzeug der Oase. Den Schaumstoff. Mittelstrahl? Ich weiß, dass haben unsere Jungs vor Russland auch so gemacht, aber sie haben den Krieg verloren ;-)


----------



## samorai (4. Apr. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Mittelstrahl?


Ist das was in die Hose geht wenn man nicht aufpasst, oder zu spät los rennt (Harnstoff).
Der sogustiert den Bakterien einen Futtereintrag vor und daraus resultiert ein Nitrit / Ammoniak Wert und bringt die Bakterien im Filter in Fahrt.


----------



## Transp****r (4. Apr. 2020)

Wo bekomme ich das her?


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Apr. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich das her?


----------



## samorai (4. Apr. 2020)

Ab 13 bis 14 ° legen die Backies los.
Ich rate dir auch das Wasser einen Monat mit geringer Umwälzung zu fahren, ohne Fische mit Filter. 
Wenn die Backies in den Filtern umgesiedelt werden sollte die WT identisch sein, schon 2° Unterschied sind möglichst zu vermeiden


----------



## samorai (4. Apr. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Wenn die Backies in den Filtern umgesiedelt werden sollte die WT identisch sein, schon 2° Unterschied sind möglichst zu vermeiden



Um das zu erreichen lässt du das Gefäß(Tuppe 90l)im Teich schwimmen .


----------



## troll20 (4. Apr. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich das her?


Von der Tankstelle, nennt sich adblue


----------



## samorai (4. Apr. 2020)

Manno...... Deine Pipi..... Harnstoff.... Mittelstrahl. 

Die lachen hier schon alle.


----------



## Transp****r (5. Apr. 2020)

Heute die erste Schicht dichtschlämme aufgetragen. Man glaubt echt nicht, dass es dicht wird aber das wird schon. Den Teil in der Sonne halte ich feucht. Über dem Hauptteil ist eine Plane. Morgen Abend kommt die zweite Schicht drauf.


----------



## Transp****r (5. Apr. 2020)

So, Baustelle ist nun ohne Dach. Morgen Abend kommt die zweite Schicht, nachts ist es warm und keine Sonne.


----------



## Transp****r (6. Apr. 2020)

So, heute Morgen angefangen die zweite Schicht bei den im Schatten liegenden Flächen aufzutragen.


----------



## Transp****r (7. Apr. 2020)

Heute weiter mit dichtschlämme gemacht. Ist es normal, dass die trockene Schlämme etwas staubig ist? Wenn man anfasst, hat man weiße Hände. Die zweite Schicht ist fast fertig. Fehlen noch 2 Schichten.


----------



## troll20 (7. Apr. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass die trockene Schlämme etwas staubig ist?


Leider ist genau das ein Zeichen das sie aufgebrannt ist.
Alles kreidende muss jetzt entfernt werden, bevor du weiter machen kannst. 
Denn alle weitere Schichten können darauf nicht halten. 


Daher mein Tip.immer schön feucht halten mit leichtem Sprünebel, vor Zugluft schützen und beschatten. Genauso vor Temperaturen unter 8° denn da bricht der Abbindeprozess ab und das Ergebnis ist Kreide


----------



## Transp****r (7. Apr. 2020)

Na super


----------



## Transp****r (7. Apr. 2020)

Es ist nicht doll aber etwas. Habe in der Sonne nix aufgetragen aber es trocknet so schnell


----------



## Transp****r (7. Apr. 2020)

Dann ist die dichtschlämme mist. Habe alles so gemacht wie es drauf steht und immer angefeuchtet


----------



## Transp****r (7. Apr. 2020)

Und wie hole ich den Mist runter? Mit dem Kärtchen?


----------



## Transp****r (7. Apr. 2020)

Kärcher geht super


----------



## Transp****r (7. Apr. 2020)

Das Problem ist der Untergrund . Trotz extrem vornässen und grundieren saugt der Wasser wie Sau. Selbst nachdem Körchern wieder trocken


----------



## Transp****r (7. Apr. 2020)

Ich wüsste nicht was falsch war. Mem super haftgrund genutzt und mem dichtschlämme. Gut vorgenässt. Trotzdem wurde die Schlämme ohne Sonne schnell trocken. Warum


----------



## Transp****r (7. Apr. 2020)

Mal ehrlich, ich weiß nicht wo der Fehler liegt. Es ist die Ein Komponenten dichtschlämme von mem. Diese habe ich gestrichen auf die davor nasse Fläche. Trotzdem war nach paar Sekunden die Oberfläche so trocken, dass der Pinsel die Fläche quasi wieder aufriss. Warum saugt die Fläche das Wasser so raus trotz super Haftgrund.


----------



## troll20 (7. Apr. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Na super


Sorry. 

Hast du die Flächen mit einer Grundierung vorbehandelt, damit sie nicht so stark saugen?
ZB Tiefengrund Lösemittelfrei 
Ganz wichtig er muss Lösemittelfrei sein und darf nicht zu stark aufgetragen werden, am besten nur verdünnt benutzen.


----------



## Transp****r (7. Apr. 2020)

Habe mem superhaftgrund genommen


----------



## Transp****r (7. Apr. 2020)

Weiß nicht wie ich weitermachen soll


----------



## samorai (7. Apr. 2020)

Ich habe  aber das chemische Zeug geht eventuell besser wenn keine Sonne drauf pelzt.
Ist auch so bei Haus verputzen aber da gibt es einen Vermerk. 
Eventuell hast du es übersehen.


----------



## Transp****r (7. Apr. 2020)

Wäre für Tipps dankbar. Habe alles so gemacht wie es sein soll.


----------



## Transp****r (7. Apr. 2020)

Habe das gemacht als die Folie drüber war. War komplett Schatten. Trotzdem war die Oberfläche nach 5 Minuten Staubtrocken


----------



## samorai (7. Apr. 2020)

Wie gesagt habe davon keine Ahnung und kann nur Vermutungen Aussagen. 
Tut mir echt leid.


----------



## toschbaer (7. Apr. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Leider ist genau das ein Zeichen das sie aufgebrannt ist.
> Alles kreidende muss jetzt entfernt werden, bevor du weiter machen kannst.
> Denn alle weitere Schichten können darauf nicht halten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Transp****r (7. Apr. 2020)

Und was ist die Lösung. Habe alles genauso gemacht


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2020)

Sind die Steine schon von außen verfüllt?
Schnell trocknen tut sie auf jedenfall ist ja nur ein Hauch von Schicht pro Arbeitsgang. 
Nur warum die bei dir aufbrennt kann ich dir von hier auch nicht beantworten. 
Evtl. Das Produkt überlagert oder hatte schon mal Feuchtigkeit oder Frost bekommen????


----------



## Transp****r (8. Apr. 2020)

Bei mir nicht, im Baumarkt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Apr. 2020)

Auf den Eimerchen ist ein Datum drauf.....und z.B. in manchen Produkten sogar noch ein Lagerhinweis.
Mein Bruder wollte mir vor kurzem noch 2 Eimerchen Dichtschlämme schenken. Es war 2- Komponentige mit dem Hinweisezettel, daß bei Lagerung über 1 Jahr das Produkt nicht mehr zu verwenden ist!

PVC Folie faltenfrei eingeschweißt und Ruhe ist. Der ganze Aufwand und Ärger wäre erledigt. Kippst Du noch ein paar Bier drauf ist es sogar vergessen.


----------



## DbSam (8. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Lastenträger,

René hat Dir zu Deiner Frage eigentlich schon alles wichtige geschrieben.
Viel mehr kann man aus der Ferne nicht vermuten/raten.

Hast Du auch diesen Tipp beachtet?:
 

Generell bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher, ob man mit der Pinseltechnik die Mindestschichtstärke von 2,4 mm überall sicherstellen kann. 
Ich würde das Zeugs mit der Kelle auftragen und eher zu dieser Dichtschlämme greifen wollen.
Oder, wenn mit Pinsel, irgendeine gummiartige 2 Komponentendichtschlämme ...


Gruß Carsten

PS:
... oder besser gleich Folie. 

PPS:
Ansonsten muss das Bauwerk nach Fertigstellung innen unbedingt trocken sein, damit der Frost die Betonplatten nicht absprengen kann. 
Hier würde ich Bedenken anmelden wollen.


----------



## Transp****r (8. Apr. 2020)

Letzter Versuch. Die Wand mit mem superhaftgrund dick eingestrichen. Dann nass in nass, laut mem darf man das, die gründlich vermischte Schlämme aufgetragen. Es sind 10 grad, keine Sonne auf der Fläche. Die Fläche war so nass, dass sie kein Wasser mehr aufnahm. Jetzt nach 10 Minuten sind schon viele Stellen trocken. Wenn ich mit einem leichten Sprühnebel drüber gehe, fängt die Schlämme an zu laufen. Also wo liegt das Problem ? Ich hatte gestern alles gründlich gekärchert. Heute Morgen ging nichts mehr ab.


----------



## Transp****r (8. Apr. 2020)

Die dichtschlämme ist 1k und bis November verwendbar


----------



## DbSam (8. Apr. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Die Wand mit mem superhaftgrund dick eingestrichen. Dann nass in nass, laut mem darf man das, die gründlich vermischte Schlämme aufgetragen.


Dein Text ist schwer zu verstehen, er ist verschieden auslegbar.

Der Haftgrund sollte schon eingezogen und trocken sein.
Mit "Frisch in frisch" ist in der Anleitung die Auftragstechnik der Dichtschlämme gemeint, und *nicht* "Dichtschlämme auf feuchten Superhaftgrund".

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (8. Apr. 2020)

Naja, es wurde ja schon einmal dick haftgrund aufgetragen. Das ist Tage her.


----------



## DbSam (8. Apr. 2020)

... dann würde ich zum Telefon greifen und die Nummer 0491-925800 wählen.
Die Leute sollten ihr Produkt kennen und können Dir daher sicher die besten Tipps geben ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2020)

Noch einige Fragen, wie bzw mit was rührst du das an.
Betonmicher Elektoquirl oder ähnliches mit welcher Drehzahl?
Lässt du das ganze nach dem anrühren kurz ziehen oder geht es gleich an die Verarbeitung?


----------



## Transp****r (8. Apr. 2020)

Also ich rühre es mit einem quirl mit langsamer Drehzahl. Lass es kurz ruhen, rühre nochmal und trage es dann auf. Halte es dabei mit einem Pflanzenzerstäuber feucht. Was für ein Aufwand .


----------



## Transp****r (8. Apr. 2020)

Habe bei der Firma angerufen. Angeblich zu feucht dadurch entmischt. Ist ein blödes Zeug. Auch der zweite Versuch ist gescheitert.


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2020)

Zu feucht??
Entmischt????

Hab damit zwar nur im Innenraum ein paar m² zum Testen gemacht, aber das hört sich für mich nicht schlüssig an. 
Naja, so viel zu Baumarkt- Produkten und dem technischen Support dazu.
Also nochmal abspülen und zur not leicht aufrauhen um dann die nächste Schicht zu machen 

Noch eine Frage hinterher 
Wie dick trägst du auf?


----------



## Transp****r (8. Apr. 2020)

Jetzt klappt es


----------



## DbSam (8. Apr. 2020)

Was hast Du anders gemacht?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (8. Apr. 2020)

Ich habe kein haftgrund mehr genommen, sollte den weglassen und habe jetzt mit Messbecher aufs Gramm und Milliliter genau gemischt. Nun hält es scheinbar. Fasst sich zumindest anders an. Habe erstmal nur eine kleine Stelle gemacht. Wenn die in 6 Stunden noch hält, dann bleibe ich bei diesem Weg. Habe natürlich gründlich vorgenässt.


----------



## Transp****r (8. Apr. 2020)

Achja, das Bild


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2020)

Ich hoffe mal das die Dichtschlämme nicht in den BA gelaufen ist


----------



## Transp****r (8. Apr. 2020)

Nein, habe alles abgesaugt


----------



## DbSam (8. Apr. 2020)

Oh je, mit der Dreckfräse (Rotordüse) das alte Zeug abgefräst ...
Hoffentlich hast Du die Armierungsschicht nicht beschädigt. (Die Kreise sind relativ groß, warst also zum Glück nicht so sehr dicht dran.)
Für solch einen Fall ist die Flächendüse eigentlich besser geeignet.

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass sich Deine Schlämme jetzt ordentlich und entsprechend der Deklaration verhält.  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (8. Apr. 2020)

Anders ging es nicht so leicht runter. Die Armierung Sitz zum Glück fest. Danke Carsten, ich hoffe es klappt


----------



## Transp****r (8. Apr. 2020)

sitzt


----------



## DbSam (8. Apr. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> sitzt


... vor Schreck auf dem Hintern? 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Apr. 2020)

Ich glaube.. man kann Dichtschlämme auch mit der Glättkelle "auftragen". Ggf. eine mit "runden Ecken" oder halbrunden Enden.
Probier mal, wenn es "technisch zulässig ist".

Ansonsten hätte ich das Produkt gewechselt- vielleicht 2 - K Schlämme?

Viel Glück!


----------



## Transp****r (8. Apr. 2020)

Also sieht so aus, als ob die Oberfläche wieder sandet. Was für eine schöne... habe alles exakt so gemacht, wie es sein soll. Weiß nicht mehr weiter


----------



## Transp****r (8. Apr. 2020)

Mal morgen früh abwarten


----------



## Transp****r (9. Apr. 2020)

Ein drecks Zeug blättert alles ab. Habe es genau nach Anleitung gemacht


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Apr. 2020)

Oje....

GFK wäre noch eine Idee..mit Epoxydharz
Ist eigentlich wie "tapezieren"....
Rohre etc. dicht bekommen ohne Probleme....wenn man sauber arbeitet (anschleifen, reinigen).

Ich habe meine Biokammer so abgedichtet.


----------



## DbSam (9. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Lastenträger,

schöne Sch... 

Ich weiß nicht so recht, was ich Dir schreiben soll ...
Es ist so, dass ein solcher Schichtenaufbau immer etwas problematisch bezüglich der Verbindungen der unterschiedlichen Schichten ist.
Ebenso ist ein "satt eingestrichen" und nochmal "satt eingestrichen" mit "Super"-Haftklebern oder auch ein viel zu viel an Tiefengrund unter Umständen oft eher kontraproduktiv.

Aus der Ferne lässt sich der Zustand des Untergrundes nicht fachgerecht einschätzen, eine kompetente Hilfe bezüglich anderer Dichtschlämme ist somit aus meiner Sicht nur sehr schwer möglich.

Ich habe keine Ahnung was Dir momentan so durch den Kopf geht ...
Die MEM-Dichtschlämme scheint jedenfalls nicht das richtige Mittelchen zu sein.
Ich würde ebenso alle anderen 1k-Dichtschlämme aus der Auswahl entfernen wollen.

Andere Möglichkeiten wären dann richtig eklig klebrige 2k-Dicht"schlämme" oder GFK, wie von Thorsten vorgeschlagen.
Oder halt eben doch Folie - diese fachgerecht eingeschweißt. Was aus meiner Sicht immer noch die beste und sauberste Wahl wäre, auch wenn einige Anschlüsse nun mehr Aufwand erfordern.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Der ebenfalls immer noch Bedenken bezüglich der Haltbarkeit der Abdeckplattenkonstruktion hat.
(Ich wollte es vor dem nächsten oder übernächsten Winter nur nochmal gesagt haben.  )
Da Du sicherlich daran aktuell nichts ändern willst/kannst oder Dir meine Meinung aktuell egal ist:
Konstruiere deshalb das Innenleben der Becken so, dass die Abdeckplattenschicht einzeln reparabel ist.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Apr. 2020)

Putzhaftgrund streichen (da sind feine Quarzsandanteile drin).
andere Schlämme 2 K....und hoffen....
Oder das Schlämmen verwerfen und Folie (mit ggf. Problemen/ Aufwand beim Rohre eindichten) oder GFK mit Gekleister.


----------



## DbSam (9. Apr. 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Putzhaftgrund streichen


Kleines Problem dabei:
Dieser muss aber auch erst einmal auf dem Untergrund haften können ...
Und den aktuellen Zustand des Untergundes kennen wir nicht ...

Was für weitere Tipps auf jeden Fall helfen würde:
Untergrund anschleifen, dann kann man wieder darauf aufbauen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (9. Apr. 2020)

Hallo , also ich werde es wahrscheinlich von einer Firma machen lassen. Entweder mit Folie oder Epoxydharz. Bin für Tipps dankbar. @Thorsten, wieviele Schichten muss man machen. Es gibt Sets für 40 qm für 1000 Euro. Meinst du das hält dann dicht und ist zu den Rohren kompatibel?


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Apr. 2020)

Set´s??
Das wären dann 25,-€/ m²...dafür kommt ja schon ggf. ein PEHD Schweisser…..

Schöne glatte Wände hast Du ja schon!

Epox ist dicht- auch an den Rohranschlüssen.
Guck mal in meine LH Beschreibung hier im Forum / Teichbaudoku im anderen..
Da siehst Du mich bei der Biokammer beschichten....

0. Arbeitsschutz- Hautscutzcreme, Brille, gute Gummi-Handschuhe, Maske gegen Schleifstaub, Lösemittelfreies Epox Laminierharz stinkt kaum
1. Grundieren mit Epox verdünnt
2. Glasmatte an die Wände / Boden tapezieren (ggf. mit einem auf der Oberfläche leicht klebrig bleibenden Harz wegen der besseren Verbindung zum Topcoat)
3.Rohrenden säubern, anschleifwen, entfetten mit Kragen aus Epox/ Glasfasern/ Stellmittel (Pulver zum andicken) einkleben
4. überstehende Faserenden schleifen
5.UV stabiles Top- coat als Endbeschichtung (habe ich in meiner Biokammer nicht, weil dort kein Licht ist, ich habe alles nochmal mit reinem Epox übergerollt als Endbeschichtung)

Muß mal gucken...hatte alles über eBay bestellt.. harzprofi 24 oder so.....

Nachdem, was Du baulich hier geleistet hast, schaffst Du das locker!


----------



## Transp****r (9. Apr. 2020)

Vielen Dank, ich schaue mir das gleich mal an.


----------



## DbSam (9. Apr. 2020)

*hüstelhust*
Sooo einfach wie Thorsten das schreibt, so einfach ist das aber nun auch wieder nicht.
(... wenn es denn zum Schluss auch noch irgendwelche Ansprüche erfüllen soll. Und es gibt auch genug Threads mit Problemen ...)


Gruß Carsten


----------



## toschbaer (9. Apr. 2020)

Hallo,
was würde denn dagegensprechen wenn es mit Silolack
gestrichen wird


----------



## toschbaer (9. Apr. 2020)

Ich würd es säubern,grundieren und 4 x streichen -fertig
Ist um einiges günstiger


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Apr. 2020)

Finger weg von Silolack!! 
Darüber gab es richtige Problemberichte....zumal man die Reste von diesem Zeug am Ende nur noch abflammen kann...

PEHD-/  PVC- Folie oder GFK- was anderes fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## toschbaer (9. Apr. 2020)

ne ne Thorsten,
das war Impermax- da geb ich Dir recht


----------



## Transp****r (9. Apr. 2020)

Ich mach noch ein Versuch morgen mit super haftgrund und Schlämme. Muss ich nach jeder Schicht wieder erst super haftgrund und dann Schlämme auftragen? Weil die Schlämme je irgendwann trocken ist


----------



## DbSam (9. Apr. 2020)

Was ist morgen anders als gestern?

Wenn, dann würde ich erst einmal den Untergrund unter die Lupe nehmen ...
Mache zwei Testfelder:
Ein Testfeld mit irgendwie angeschmirgeltem und aufgerauhten Untergrund und bei dem anderen Testfeld darfst Du mit dem "Super"-Haftgrund matschen.
Und dann würde ich das komische Zeugs kellenfertig anrühren und mit der Kelle in beiden Testfeldern auftragen.

Aber eigentlich würde ich mich nach einem Folienfritze umsehen.
Da Du aber partout keine Folie willst, dann halte Ausschau nach 2k-Dichtschlämme in Profi-Qualität.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ippo (10. Apr. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Ich mach noch ein Versuch morgen mit super haftgrund und Schlämme.


Hast du die Eimer draußen gelagert?


----------



## Wachtlerhof (19. Apr. 2020)

Ist was passiert, Transporter? Bist Du krank?


----------



## Transp****r (19. Apr. 2020)

Habe keine Lust mehr. Habe alles genauso gemacht wie es auf dem Sack steht. Keine Sonne, nicht zu kalt, das Mischverhältnis exact eingehalten, vorgestrichen mit super Haftgrund wie empfohlen. Die Fläche nach dem Aufbringen erstmal trocknen lassen. Aber nach paar Tagen, ist die Oberfläche sandig und ich kann mit einer leichten Bürste die Oberfläche abfegen. Das ist doch nicht normal. Das Produkt hat bei mir kein Frost abbekommen und ist auch noch haltbar bis Oktober. Jetzt sehe ich das mit der dichtschlämme kritisch. Mem scheint mir keine gute Qualität zu sein. Aber ich bin auch skeptisch ob teurere Produkte halten. Wenn ich aquafin betrachte, 160 € für 25 kg. Wenn das dann auch nicht hält ist alles für die Tonne. Wird ja immer schnell auf den Untergrund und die Verarbeitung geschoben, aber das Märchen glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Aquaga (19. Apr. 2020)

Ärgerliche Sache.  

Ich habe ja auch erst mit dem Gedanken gespielt Dichtschlämme an meinem Koi-Teich zu verwenden
und hätte mich nur für 2-Komponenten-Lösungen entschieden.
Diese sind aber auch nicht gerade günstig, wenn man berücksichtigt das merfache Anstriche nötig sind.

Die Kosten für die 1-Komponentenversuche von dir sind versenkt, da kann man nix mehr dran ändern.

Ich würde dir empfehlen mal eine Vergleichskalkulation mit 2-Komponenten-Dichtschlämme und selber Folieren
zu machen. Bei mir lief es dann auf selber schweißen hinaus. Man braucht zugegebener Maßen etwas
Geschick und Übung, aber das ist dann auch kein Hexenwerk mehr und ich kann mir gut vorstellen,
 dass du bei dem was du bisher "abgeliefert" hast, auch für's Folie schweißen fit genug bist  

Trotz des ein oder anderen angesenkten Fingers hat es mir zumindest auch soviel Spaß gemacht,
 dass ich jetzt auch meinen zweiten kleinen 3,5 m³ Teich (den ich gerade baue) wieder so abdichten werde.


----------



## Transp****r (19. Apr. 2020)

Danke für die lieben Worte und ich denke auch drüber nach aber in den Filterkammern wird das schwer, eng, viele Rohre usw. was kostet denn die Markenfolie und durch eine Firma verlegen lassen je qm. Ggf. Eine flüssige Folie drauf von intermex oder so? Keine Ahnung. Das Wetter ist toll und die Zeit rennt mir davon.


----------



## Aquaga (19. Apr. 2020)

Also ich persönlich bin Flüssigfolie gegenüber SEHR skeptisch eingestellt.
Ich habe glaube ich noch nie einen positiven Beitrag dazu gelesen.
Über kurz oder lang (nur wenige Jahre nach Anstrich) gab es immer irgendwelche Probleme.

Folie verlegen lassen ist aus zwei Gründen super teuer:

Arbeitszeit:
Hoher Stundenlohnsatz der "Spezialisten"

Materialkosten:
Viele Firmen übernehmen eine Dichtigkeitsgarantie nur auf selbst mitgebrachtes Material.
Diese Markenfolie rechnen die dann auch noch häufig zu (saftigen) Standardpreisen ab,
die meiner Erfahrung nach weit über Internetangeboten der gleichen Folie liegen.

Unter dem Strich wird man also doppelt abkassiert.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (19. Apr. 2020)

Und wenn Du Dir die Dichtschlämme von Profis machen lässt? Wäre doch auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Transp****r (19. Apr. 2020)

Habe hier in Berlin keine Firma gefunden, die das macht und schon gar nicht zur Zeit mit corona. Alles Mist. Das kann doch nicht so schwierig sein mit der blöden Schlämme.


----------



## TollWuT (19. Apr. 2020)

Also ich würde dir auch zu GFK raten. Habe ich bei mir zum ersten mal vor zwei Jahren gemacht und ist kein Hexenwerk. Bei deinem Massivbau würde ich sogar nur eine Lage Gewebe nehmen.


----------



## Transp****r (19. Apr. 2020)

Hi, wie ist denn da der genaue Aufbau und welche Produkte hast Du genutzt?


----------



## TollWuT (19. Apr. 2020)

Der Aufbau besteht aus einer übelriechenden Grundierung, je nach Gewebestärke zwei oder drei Lagen und zum Schluss das Topcoat in deiner Farbwahl.

Hier https://www.harzspezi.de/teichbau gibt es Komplettsets


----------



## Transp****r (19. Apr. 2020)

Danke, schaffe ich das alleine?


----------



## TollWuT (19. Apr. 2020)

Mit ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick, und ich denke das hast du, sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## supmo1969 (19. Apr. 2020)

Hi,
Du bist schon so weit gekommen. Das sollte klappen.
Immer das Mischungsverhältnis einhalten und mal ein kleines Stück mit Harz , zur Probe laminieren. 
Bei Polyester Matten verwenden
Bei Epoxy Gewebe verwenden
Und immer schön auf den Gesundheitsschutz achten.

Bei HP-Textilies.de gibts auch ne gute Anleitung.

Ich persönlich würde meinen nächsten Teich nur GFK machen.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Transp****r (19. Apr. 2020)

Ist natürlich viel Arbeit und nicht in 5 Minuten gemacht.


----------



## supmo1969 (19. Apr. 2020)

Stimmt...


----------



## Transp****r (19. Apr. 2020)

Wer hat den mem benutzt? Es sieht für mich aus, als saugt die Schlämme auf einem Teststück das Wasser. Dachte dichtschlämme ist wasserabweisend


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Apr. 2020)

Hier hatte wohl wer die gleichen Probleme wie Du mit der MEM Dichtschlämme.
https://www.amazon.de/ask/questions/TxARXMB2IQUAZ7/ref=ask_ql_ql_al_hza


----------



## Transp****r (20. Apr. 2020)

Ja, genauso. Aber zieht denn dichtschlämme Wasser?


----------



## toschbaer (20. Apr. 2020)

die 2k dichtschlämme nicht!


----------



## Transp****r (20. Apr. 2020)

Habe heute nochmal mit der Hotline telefoniert. Also da Prozedere ist anders bei stark saugenden Untergründen


----------



## Transp****r (22. Apr. 2020)

Können eigentlich die normalen teichpflanzen wie hechtkraut Schilf usw die dichtschlämme mit den Wurzeln beschädigen?


----------



## troll20 (22. Apr. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Habe heute nochmal mit der Hotline telefoniert. Also da Prozedere ist anders bei stark saugenden Untergründen


Ich glaub da wird keiner Erfahrung zu bzw mit haben 


Den wie viele haben einen Teich mit Dichtschlämme und dann noch mit Pflanzen und das ganze über einige Jahre.


----------



## Transp****r (24. Apr. 2020)

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit epdm Folie ohne Weichmacher und hat diese verlegen lassen? Welche Kosten je qm muss man rechnen. Habe mehrere Firmen angeschrieben und warte auf Angebote.


----------



## troll20 (24. Apr. 2020)

EPDM - Folie liegt seit 2004 im Teich bei mir. Und nd teilweise immer noch in der vollen Sonne. Im Winter ist sie etwas hart inzwischen aber noch lange nicht spröde. Von daher jederzeit wieder. 
Verlegt hat ich sie damals selber und auch einmal mitten durch verschweißt ohne Probleme. Ist sogar noch dicht 
Warum ich die Falten nicht gleich ausgebügelt habe weiß ich jedoch bis heute nicht 
@Zacky hat da einen Verleger welcher bei ihm PVC Folie gelegt hat.
Sieht natürlich um Welten besser aus als mein gefusche.
Die Haltbarkeit sollte jedoch ähnlich sein wenn man oberhalb des Wassers die Ufermatte anklebt .

Wenn du einen Verleger findest der dieses Jahr noch Zeit hat ......

Ich drück die mal die Daumen.


----------



## DbSam (24. Apr. 2020)

... lässt sich unschön kleben.

Bezüglich Deiner Anschlüsse würde ich dann doch eher auf professionelle PVC-Folie ab 1,5 mm greifen wollen.
Da kann man die Folie mit den Anschlüssen verkleben und/oder verschweißen und solch eine PVC-Folie wird Dich und Deine UVC- und Lochphobie überleben. 

Ich kann Dir auch gern ein Stück meiner alten (billigen) Teichfolie von 1997 schicken.
Die nutze ich derzeit als Schippuntergrund bei der Anlieferung von Beton, Kies, etc.



Und wenn die MEM-Schlämme nicht funktioniert:
Warum dann keine 2k-Schlämme, denn da könntest Du immer noch pinseln ...?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Transp****r (24. Apr. 2020)

Ich habe jetzt die Schlämme dran aber richtig vertrauen habe ich nicht. Mache gerade die letzten Filterkammern. Die Hauptkammer ist 5 mal beschichtet und die Filterkammern 3-4 mal. Möchte bloß nicht 15000 Liter Wasser reinlassen um festzustellen, dass es nicht funktioniert. Weiß jetzt auch nicht so recht.


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2020)

Ich zum Beispiel würde immer wieder gerne PE-Folie empfehlen.
Carsten hat es schon gesagt und ich bin durch aus der gleichen Meinung. Wir haben EPDM auf den Hausbooten als Dach genommen. 
Blech oder Randverklebungen werden heller und sind eindeutig sichtbar.
Es gibt auch Flächen Kleber für PE, damit wird es absolut glatt an Wänden und Boden. 
Nun kommt das Aber, wenn der Untergrund nicht tragfähig ist, bröckelt es von Zeit zu Zeit ab und setzt sich hinter der Folie fest. 
Demnach weg mit der Dichtschlaemme und alles absaugen, dann nochmals Grundieren und dann hast du ein Ergebnis mit Folie was sich sehen lassen kann.

Alter, Du tust mir echt leid, alles hat so gut angefangen.


----------



## Transp****r (24. Apr. 2020)

Aber wenn die Folie dran ist und Wasserdruck drauf, dann kann doch dahinter nichts bröseln oder? Tja so ist es im Leben, mal verliert man und mal gewinnen die Anderen


----------



## Transp****r (24. Apr. 2020)

Aber was kostet es denn ungefähr je qm


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2020)

Denke an den Winter oder an "Salpeter", hinter der Folie wird es immer feucht sein und bleiben. Die verfuellten Beton Steine haben einen ganz anderen Wärme Leitwert wie das Wasser.
Oh du kannst dir sicher sein zwischen Folie und zZt. noch Dichtschlaemme wird es weiss zum blühen kommen.


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Aber was kostet es denn ungefähr je qm



.


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2020)

He Transpo wo ist denn das Objekt der Begierde, las mal ne PLZ durchblicken.


----------



## Transp****r (24. Apr. 2020)

16547


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2020)

Ist nicht so weit weg von mir 86 km. 
Soll ich dir helfen beim Schweißen?
Dann aber nur PE-Folie, keine EPDM.


----------



## Transp****r (24. Apr. 2020)

Wäre ein Traum. Welche Folie würdest Du kaufen? Hast Du ein Tipp? Geräte habe ich allerdings nicht dafür.


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2020)

Aber ich habe die Geräte und das Reinigungsmittel und die Andruckrolle. 


Transporter schrieb:


> Welche Folie würdest Du kaufen?



1.2 oder 1,5 mm Folie.


----------



## Transp****r (24. Apr. 2020)

Besser 1,5 mm aber wie machen wir das mit den kg und pvc-U Rohren?


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2020)

Die Rohre werden angeraut und gereinigt und mit Tangit verklebt, die Folie wird 1 cm kleiner geschnitten und erwärmt.
Die Temperatur Unterschiede haben /sind unter Wasser Hoestens 26 ° das hält eine optimale Verbindung aus.
Du brauchst gar keine große Folie kaufen, eher Streifen Form da es in Segmente eingebracht wird. 
Nehme das breiteste Segment (Boden, Seitenwand)Länge, Breite + 10% (für die Ueberlappung) danach berechnest du die Folie.


----------



## Transp****r (24. Apr. 2020)

Wie wird es oben befestigt


----------



## troll20 (24. Apr. 2020)

PE Leiste an dübeln und Folie anschweißen evtl.


----------



## Transp****r (24. Apr. 2020)

Ok, ich suche das raus


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Wie wird es oben befestigt



Kontakt Kleber. Bohren oder andere Befestigung sind nicht im Sinne einer Abdichtung.

Je nach Wasser Stand gehen da auch andere Dinge. 
Aber das kann man ja besprechen.


----------



## Transp****r (24. Apr. 2020)

Wollte das Becken schon voll haben


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2020)

Schon klar!


----------



## Transp****r (24. Apr. 2020)

Was tun sprach zeuss...


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2020)

Komm wir machen jetzt Köpfe. 
Schreibe mir per PN deine genaue Adresse und ich komme morgen Nachmittag mal vorbei.
Und dann wird ge/ besprochen was dir auf der Brust brennt.


----------



## Transp****r (25. Apr. 2020)

Bin heute leider arbeiten, geht es auch Sonntag?


----------



## Transp****r (2. Mai 2020)

@samorai vielen Dank nochmals für dein Angebot. Hatte viel Stress und mich nun auch gegen Folie entschieden. Der Aufwand ist zu groß und die Haltbarkeit überzeugt mich nicht. Alle bisherigen Angebote von Firmen gehen von 2500 - 4500€. Das werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht ans Bein binden. Ich werde hier auch nicht mehr lesen, denn es frustriert mich zunehmend. Ich schreibe hier noch ein letztes Mal, um Leute vor Dichtschlämme zu warnen. Es ist meine Meinung und Erfahrung. Dichtschlämme ist der letzte Mist. Es hält nicht, auch nicht unter optimalen Bedingungen. Auch bei penibler Einhaltung des Mischverhältnisses und den Ratschlägen der Hotline. Auch wenn es fest aussieht. Ich habe nach mehreren Tagen mit der Hand leicht drüber gewischt und mich gefreut, oh alles fest. Einige Stellen klangen jedoch wie Papier. Überall waren leichte Beulen und diese platzten einfach auf. Jetzt kommt wieder der Untergrund usw. Dichtschlämme ist für mich erledigt und ich warne jeden davor. Meine Meinung. Was ich jetzt mache? Weiß ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall nicht weiter. Macht’s gut.


----------



## samorai (2. Mai 2020)

Kann ich gut verstehen.

Mach es gut und lass dich nicht unter kriegen.


----------



## toschbaer (2. Mai 2020)

Das nächste mal die 2 k Dichtschlämme (men kenne ich nicht) nehmen und Silolack und alles ist gut
Du hast es in Foren gehört

Viel spass noch!!
Gruß
 Friedhelm


----------



## Whyatt (2. Mai 2020)

Ist natürlich frustrierend. Aber so ist das beim Bauen. Es läuft nicht alles perfekt. Nachdem du nun schon soweit gekommen bist wärs schade wenn du Vogel Strauß spielen würdest und die Becken als überdimensionale Blumenkästen verwendest. Irgendwie muss es doch dicht zu bekommen sein.


----------



## TollWuT (2. Mai 2020)

He Transporter... Schaade
Du willst doch jetzt nicht bei deinem Marathon nicht 1000m vorm Ziel aufgeben. Wie schon gesagt ich bin Verfechter von GFK und bei deinem Massivbau würde ich nur einlagig machen. Und bedenke, Corona begleitet uns noch 'ne Weile also hast den Sommer 'ne Menge Zeit.


----------



## troll20 (2. Mai 2020)

Das ist nicht zufrieden stellend.
Geb dir etwas Zeit und Ruhe dann überdenke alles noch einmal und dann packen wir das auch.
Alternativ lass das Teil doch mal volllaufen, zur Not einfach mit Regenwasser und schau ob er nicht doch Dicht ist.
Bis dahin alles gute und bleib Gesund.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (18. Mai 2020)

@Transporter 
Wie ist denn der aktuelle Status mit Deinem Teich? Hast Dich schon für eine Lösung entschieden oder liegt die Baustelle brach?


----------



## Transp****r (22. Mai 2020)

Es gibt beim Herzspezi solche Sets. Tendiere dazu. Hatte mal ein Probe Stück probiert. Das Polyesterharz stinkt wie Sau und egal wie gut man es rollt und dick vorher Kleber aufträgt und dann mit der Entlüfterwalze drüber geht, es bilden sich immer kleine Stellen mit Luft drin. So paar Millimeter groß bis 1 cm Umkreis. Muss das immer alles wieder abgeschliffen werden oder recht es dann nochmal mit Harz drüber und zum Schluss zweimal topcoat ?


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Mai 2020)

Juhu, es geht weiter!


----------



## Transp****r (22. Mai 2020)

Ja nur die kleinen Blasen, was mache ich wenn das passiert


----------



## supmo1969 (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
ich würde versuchen die Blasen mit einem Pinsel auszutupfen.
2 x Topcoat und fertig.

Wenn der Gestank stört, dann Epoxyd Harz.
Gruß Guido


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Mai 2020)

Transporter schrieb:


> Es gibt beim Herzspezi solche Sets. Tendiere dazu. Hatte mal ein Probe Stück probiert. Das Polyesterharz stinkt wie Sau


Nimm Epoxydharz!



Transporter schrieb:


> egal wie gut man es rollt und dick vorher Kleber aufträgt und dann mit der Entlüfterwalze drüber geht, es bilden sich immer kleine Stellen mit Luft drin. So paar Millimeter groß bis 1 cm Umkreis


Der Grund dafür sind Dreckkrümerl/ pickel auf der Oberfläche!



Transporter schrieb:


> Muss das immer alles wieder abgeschliffen werden oder recht es dann nochmal mit Harz drüber und zum Schluss zweimal topcoat ?



Weg- / aufschleifen und 2. Lage Matte drüberkleben.
Zum Schluß komplett anschleifen und topcoat.

Welche Matte hast Du verwendet?
Die "sauber gewebte" Glasgewebe hat eben Problem bei Pickel/ Krümel. Ist halt wie tapezieren...

Es gibt auch diese grobe/ wirr gewebte GlasmatteMatte. Diese ist da Pickel-verzeihender und lässt sich auch besser um Ecken legen.
Allerdingens ist dann die Oberflächenstruktur auch gröber.

https://www.harzspezi.de/gfk-material

Anschlüsse an Rohre bekamen bei mir in der Biokammer einen "Kragen" aus Epox mit Glasfaserschnipsel. Rohre vorher anschleifen und entfetten!!


----------



## DbSam (23. Mai 2020)

... wenn ich das so lese ...
... und auch an die kleinen Kammern denke ...
Zeitaufwand, Fummelei, Frust, Geld, Angst, letztendlich auch irgendwie die Optik



LG Carsten

PS:
Ich habe da immer so ein komisches Zeugs im Hinterkopf.
Gibt es gewebeverstärkt in 1,5 mm Stärke und lässt sich verschweißen, anschweißen, kleben ... 
Die Säcke für die kleinen Kammern könnte man auch außerhalb zusammenschweißen, dann einhängen, KG-Rohre anbinden und oben anschweißen.
Folie heißt das Zeugs, glaube ich mich zu erinnern ... 

PPS:
Aber zum Glück habe ich diesen Beitrag mit meinen Gedanken nicht wirklich gepostet, denn ich will den Transporter nicht ärgern.
Viel Erfolg, mit welchem Zeugs auch immer. like


----------



## Wachtlerhof (22. Aug. 2020)

Dass unser Transporter nur mehr noch Gast ist, ist ja schon schade. Hab das irgendwie nicht mitbekommen, dass er sich ausgeklinkt hat. Ob er seinen Teich wohl noch zu Ende gebaut hat?


----------

